# Sticky  Blu-ray Reviews that are on deck



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This thread is designed to keep the membership informed about which titles I have in hand for review. I will continually updated the thread with the jacket pics that arrive each week. You can find the latest information by going to the last page in the thread.

Those looking for a listing of all of our Blu-ray reviews can do so by visiting the AVSForum Blu-ray Disc Review Database.


Regards,


----------



## Dave Vaughn

This is the slowest release time of the year so nobody should panic if there aren't reviews posted everyday.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yadfgp*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/0_20#post_23010482
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone will be interested in those...



Greetings,











I hear ya...











Regards,


----------



## yadfgp

Maybe pass those off onto Lee Ralph....


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Here are the titles currently in hand. Expect reviews over the next week or so:



    



I requested Who framed Roger Rabbit but it hasn't arrived yet. I anticipate receiving Les Miserables as well.



Regards,


----------



## terminal33

Thanks for the updates. I'm also looking forward to Life of Pi 3D and Django! Those, along with Zero Dark Thirty would be blind buys for me. (Although I now refer to them as "Ralph buys."


----------



## UGAd13

good stuff Ralph - looking forward to '40' and 'Zero'


----------



## Josh's HT

Thank you for having a thread showing the movies on "deck", Ralph! This is the first time I've come across this thread and I'm glad that I have. Often times, I've gotten excited for a release and have constantly checked AVS for your review only to not see it up, which then makes me wonder if you will even review the film or not. This "on deck" thread will put my mind at ease on a lot of them...and potentially break my heart on others







. Thanks again!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh's HT*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/0_20#post_23048658
> 
> 
> Thank you for having a thread showing the movies on "deck", Ralph! This is the first time I've come across this thread and I'm glad that I have. Often times, I've gotten excited for a release and have constantly checked AVS for your review only to not see it up, which then makes me wonder if you will even review the film or not. This "on deck" thread will put my mind at ease on a lot of them...and potentially break my heart on others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks again!



Greetings,


Sure thing Josh. Thanks for the support..











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terminal33*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/0_20#post_23048124
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates. I'm also looking forward to Life of Pi 3D and Django! Those, along with Zero Dark Thirty would be blind buys for me. (Although I now refer to them as "Ralph buys."



Greetings,


I expect to receive Life of Pi 3D. Fox generally sends out review product closer to street date so I expect to see it early next week. I will post back when it arrives.


Thanks for the support!











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/0_20#post_23056603
> 
> 
> Rise of the Guardians and Zero Dark thirty ill be interested read.



Greetings,


Rise of the Guardians is up Frank..











Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_23057355
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Rise of the Guardians is up Frank..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Josh's HT

Hello Ralph,

Is there any way for you to update the thread so that it shows the near future reviews up on top, rather than having to scroll down to see what's on deck? I'm sure if this was an option, you'd have already thought of it, and if you had, then you decided to do it this way for a reason - I'm sure it's easier to keep track of people's replies to your posts when it all goes in calander order, but I can see this being a potential concern a few months down the road, having to scroll to page "X" in order to find what's next on deck. Just a thought...not that I'm too lazy to thumb to the last page and see what's been posted







.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh's HT*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/0_20#post_23068469
> 
> 
> Hello Ralph,
> 
> Is there any way for you to update the thread so that it shows the near future reviews up on top, rather than having to scroll down to see what's on deck? I'm sure if this was an option, you'd have already thought of it, and if you had, then you decided to do it this way for a reason - I'm sure it's easier to keep track of people's replies to your posts when it all goes in calander order, but I can see this being a potential concern a few months down the road, having to scroll to page "X" in order to find what's next on deck. Just a thought...not that I'm too lazy to thumb to the last page and see what's been posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Greetings,


Good point Josh. Perhaps what I will do is simply edit the original post adding new items there to replace those that have posted. That will maintain the comments/posts below while keeping everything at the top.











Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_23067322


Looking forward in reading this review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


First post updated to reflect this week's titles.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated..











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph when are you reviewing django unchained? That should be out soon.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/20_20#post_23205233
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph when are you reviewing django unchained? That should be out soon.



Greetings,


Frank, for whatever reason this title wasn't largely forwarded to online press. It streets tomorrow and I haven't received any word to expect it for review. I saw it in the theater and really liked it so I will pick up a copy on my own.



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_23205313
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Frank, for whatever reason this title wasn't largely forwarded to online press. It streets tomorrow and I haven't received any word to expect it for review. I saw it in the theater and really liked it so I will pick up a copy on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Well I'm interested to read your review Ralph, my copy hopefully should arrive this week.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated to reflect the titles currently in hand for review.



Regards,


----------



## Franin

Thanks Ralph curious to read your reviews on Jack Reacher


----------



## terminal33

Another vote to review Jack Reacher first.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Okay fellas I will see what I can do...










Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_23222043
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Okay fellas I will see what I can do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_23205233
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph when are you reviewing django unchained? That should be out soon.



Looks like Lee beat Ralph to the draw on reviewing Django:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1470414/django-unchained-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_23256727
> 
> 
> Looks like Lee beat Ralph to the draw on reviewing Django:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1470414/django-unchained-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/20_20#post_23256727
> 
> 
> Looks like Lee beat Ralph to the draw on reviewing Django:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1470414/django-unchained-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review



Greetings,


Actually Django was released by Anchor Bay (from The Weinstein Company) which Lee covers. They got it to him late which is why his review is so far past street date.











Regards,


----------



## Oliver Deplace

You might want to occasionally update the OP to indicate that your review for that movie is already out.

I looked at the OP and dismissed Jack Reacher as being a future review. But, after closing the window for this thread, the very next thread on the topics page was the Jack Reacher review. "Oh, hey, it's already here."


----------



## Lee Weber

Guys,


Just got *Silver Linings Playbook,* this AM. Again, another late mailing of a Weinstien title. I will try to get it up asap!


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/30#post_23266284
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Just got *Silver Linings Playbook,* this AM. Again, another late mailing of a Weinstien title. I will try to get it up asap!



Thanks, Lee... I was just looking for the _Silver Linings Playbook_ review last night but couldn't it posted here.


Very interested to hear what you think of it...


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


List updated....



Regards,


----------



## Franin

Very interested in Silver Linings


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated...



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_22998677
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Here are the reviews that are coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I will be only interested to watch The Last Stand the rest ill pass


----------



## Lee Weber

Original Post Updated.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated. June looks to be a busy month. We will keep this thread updated as titles arrive.



Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Working on Identity Thief and Dark Skies now.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/30#post_23354693
> 
> 
> Working on Identity Thief and Dark Skies now.



Definitely interested in reading your review on Identity Thief.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Added Hansel & Gretel Witch Hunters 3D and Warm bodies...



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_22998677
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Here are the reviews that are coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph I'm also interested in this one. Looks like a fun film


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/30#post_23355040
> 
> 
> Definitely interested in reading your review on Identity Thief.



Watch the trailer...it shows the only funny parts to the movie!


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/40_40#post_23359683
> 
> 
> Watch the trailer...it shows the only funny parts to the movie!



Funny, I put that in my final thoughts before reading this post


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/30#post_23359683
> 
> 
> Watch the trailer...it shows the only funny parts to the movie!



Good to know thanks


----------



## mr. wally

no review of the impossible?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated. There are more June titles that should be arriving this week. I will update the thread once I have them in hand.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/40_20#post_23364889
> 
> 
> no review of the impossible?



Greetings,


Sorry about not responding to this query sooner (missed it). We didn't receive The Impossible for review...











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.


Regards,


----------



## Htdude14

Any chance you guys will be reviewing Midway?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Htdude14*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/40_20#post_23398283
> 
> 
> Any chance you guys will be reviewing Midway?



Greetings,


I haven't received it for review. If it comes my way I will follow up with coverage.


Regards,


----------



## Htdude14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/30#post_23401936
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I haven't received it for review. If it comes my way I will follow up with coverage.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Cool, thanks!


----------



## Steve544

As for Django Unchained, it appeared that while a very clean transfer of the video was done, in the transfer to Blu Ray they appeared to crush the blacks a touch too much early on in the film. The audio was just fine but really didn't utilize the surrounds for discreet directionality until the 2nd half of the film. I was not blown away by the excellence of the blu ray as I had been when seeing the film in theaters.


So where is the extended version of The Abyss coming to Blu Ray? When will they release an unedited version of Tombstone on Blu Ray? The current version has a few minutes cut from it as well as a crushing of the blacks far too much.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated..



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_22998677
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Here are the reviews that are coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I'm interested in the Host.


----------



## Stormshadow4life

Kind of an older one, but I just saw a movie called Perfect Sense that I really dug. You guys should review it!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stormshadow4life*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/60#post_23485668
> 
> 
> Kind of an older one, but I just saw a movie called Perfect Sense that I really dug. You guys should review it!



Greetings,


I will take a look SS4L. Thanks...











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated..



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated...


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original posted updated.



Regards,


----------



## terminal33

GI Joe first!


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terminal33*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/60#post_23524527
> 
> 
> GI Joe first!



Looking forward to that one myself, so I'll keep checking back.


Thanks for doing them, Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Look for GI Joe in the middle of next week..











Regards,


----------



## Stormshadow4life

I'll be looking forward to the Banshee review. I enjoyed the show....but it definitely had it's fair share of dumb moments


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## ozar

Thanks, Ralph... glad to see that Oblivion is on deck. Cruise has been doing some pretty good movies lately, and I've always liked Morgan Freeman in every movie I've seen him in. Will be checking back for the review...


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/60#post_23533812
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ralph... glad to see that Oblivion is on deck. Cruise has been doing some pretty good movies lately, and I've always liked Morgan Freeman in every movie I've seen him in. Will be checking back for the review...




Greetings,


Sounds good oz...











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## ozar

Amour looks like it should be a great one... very much looking forward to reading the review!


----------



## Xphoenix23

Looking forward to Amour Review,But why no review for Olympus has fallen?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xphoenix23*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/60#post_23604446
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Amour Review,But why no review for Olympus has fallen?



Greetings,


I requested it but it hasn't arrived as of yet. Hopefully it will show prior to street date. I will add it when it arrives...


Regards,


----------



## Xphoenix23

Sounds Great cant wait for that review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck#post_22998677
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Here are the reviews that are coming
> 
> 
> Regards,



Looking forward to this one Ralph


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/60#post_23632203
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one Ralph



Same here, and really looking forward to hearing how the 3D version renders out...


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/60#post_23632203
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one Ralph



Greetings,


Sounds good Frank. Look for the review early next week.











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


The original post has been updated to include this morning arrivals...











Regards,


----------



## terminal33

Star Trek first please!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


World War Z 3D arrived this morning. Original post updated..


Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/90#post_23720959
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> World War Z 3D arrived this morning. Original post updated..
> 
> 
> Regards,



Awesome looking forward to your review Ralph.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/90#post_23720959
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> World War Z 3D arrived this morning. Original post updated..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Is that a 2D/3D review? I am looking forward to this one as well. Hopefully the audio and video are really good.


----------



## terminal33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/90#post_23720959
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> World War Z 3D arrived this morning. Original post updated..
> 
> 
> Regards,



Can't wait! (Even though I have no choice.)







Deciding whether to blind buy or not.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/80_20#post_23723932
> 
> 
> Is that a 2D/3D review? I am looking forward to this one as well. Hopefully the audio and video are really good.



Greetings,


Yes, it will be a 2D/3D Review...











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph would you be reviewing the Croods?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/80_20#post_23780045
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph would you be reviewing the Croods?



Greetings,


I requested it Frank and plan on covering.











Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/90#post_23780302
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I requested it Frank and plan on covering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Fantastic Ralph will be keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## thebesthereis


Hallo Lee & Ralph,

 

Any word on Man Of Steel as of this post?

 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/100_20#post_23784644
> 
> 
> Hallo Lee & Ralph,
> 
> 
> Any word on Man Of Steel as of this post?
> 
> 
> Regards,



Greetings,


It doesn't street until next month and we are planning on covering.



Regards,


----------



## comfynumb

Anxiously waiting for Man Of Steel.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/90#post_23790175
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> It doesn't street until next month and we are planning on covering.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I'm looking forward in watching this on blu


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Still waiting for the extended version of The Abyss on Blu Ray. Anyone have a date?


----------



## terminal33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/90#post_23814963
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Original post updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Pacific Rim! Didn't see it in theaters. Waiting for your review to see whether to blind buy or Blindbox it. (Standard protocal)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/0_100#post_22998677
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Here are the reviews that are coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Can't wait for Pacific Rim. Looking forward to your review Ralph


----------



## cyclones22

Agreed, that's my most anticipated review. I will be disappointed if it's not reference quality all around. I would expect that since only the fighting scenes were shot in native 3D, that score may suffer. But audio and 2D PQ need to be upper 90s in the rating scale for me to be satisfied. Don't let me down, Del Toro!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Original post updated.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated. More to come..











Regards,


----------



## Fishhooks

Apologies if I can't find the right section....................Are any of the original R&H movies, Carousal, The King & I and Oklahoma in the pipeline yet for Blu-ray?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated..











Regards,


----------



## comfynumb

I'm really looking forward to the Man Of Steel 3D review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated. November looks to be another busy month!











Regards,


----------



## Blackdevil77

Are you gonna review "Elysium?" Definitely seems like one of those "reference" movies.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackdevil77*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/120_20#post_24076534
> 
> 
> Are you gonna review "Elysium?" Definitely seems like one of those "reference" movies.



Greetings,


Yes, should be up this afternoon..











Regards,


----------



## Blackdevil77

Awesome! Looking forward to it, Thanks Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis


Hi Lee & Ralph,

 

Any word on Gravity any time soon?  A friend of mine got me a DVD Screener to watch but I'd prefer if my first experience with this release be on BD.

 

Thanks in advance.

 

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to both of you, your families and friends!!

 

Regards,

 

Sofa King


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/120_20#post_24101493
> 
> 
> Hi Lee & Ralph,
> 
> 
> Any word on Gravity any time soon?  A friend of mine got me a DVD Screener to watch but I'd prefer if my first experience with this release be on BD.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New year to both of you, your families and friends!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sofa King



Greetings,


I believe it comes to Blu-ray in February. I haven't received a press release yet but will post that information as soon as I see it.


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Steve544

I was of the believe that Blu Ray versions of the extended Abyss would be out this fall as well as True Lies but I have seen neither. Any idea of when they might be arriving?


Also, is there any list of Blu Rays that come with a 7.1 lossless audio track. I was very impressed with the audio editing of 'The Hunger Games' 7.1 track.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/120_20#post_24106176
> 
> 
> I was of the believe that Blu Ray versions of the extended Abyss would be out this fall as well as True Lies but I have seen neither. Any idea of when they might be arriving?
> 
> 
> Also, is there any list of Blu Rays that come with a 7.1 lossless audio track. I was very impressed with the audio editing of 'The Hunger Games' 7.1 track.



Greetings,


I haven't seen any press release (s) stating that either of these are forthcoming. If I do hear something I will of course post here in the review forum. You can try doing an online search for 7.1 Dolby TrueHD and 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio and see what comes up..











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## comfynumb

I'm really looking forward to Captain Phillips.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated..



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated to reflect most recent arrivals. Look for reviews in the coming days/weeks.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


The original post has been updated.



Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/120_40#post_24483055
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> The original post has been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Ditto.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


The original post has been updated.



Regards,


----------



## shimonmor

Will _The Black Stallion_ be receiving the "review" treatment? I know it's an older title but I've been waiting to see this released in its natural aspect ratio (as opposed to the 4:3 DVD and VHS releases) for a long time. I already bought the BR disc and have watched it. Although it is presented in 1.85, the transfer is poor and no restoration efforts were made. And the audio has a terrible echo during dialog. I would be curious to see your take on it.


----------



## LowBudget5.1

Hi Ralph.


Will you be reviewing I, Frankenstein?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/100_100#post_24619887
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph.
> 
> 
> Will you be reviewing I, Frankenstein?



I'm interested in watching this movie also so hopefully would like to see your review soon Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I have requested a copy. When and if it arrives I will post back in this thread.


Thanks guys!



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/100_100#post_24620157
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have requested a copy. When and if it arrives I will post back in this thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph


----------



## Lee Weber

Updated, mates!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ditto...!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated...



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Original post updated...



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1459701/blu-ray-reviews-that-are-on-deck/0_100#post_22998677
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Here are the reviews that are coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




I'm interested in these two. Thanks Ralph


----------



## gonzalc3

I am going to watch the Jack Ryan one tonight..,hopefully it will be a great transfer... I watched the movie a few months ago in the theaters..


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Thought I would try and resurrect this thread and keep it current. Here is what's in the hopper:











Regards,


----------



## ozar

Ralph Potts said:


> Thought I would try and resurrect this thread and keep it current.


Thanks, Ralph, for getting it going again. I was looking for this thread a week or two back, and wondering what became of it.


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thought I would try and resurrect this thread and keep it current. Here is what's in the hopper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Unfortunatly they don't show up on my computer and also looking forward to them


Ray


----------



## darthray

ozar said:


> Thanks, Ralph, for getting it going again. I was looking for this thread a week or two back, and wondering what became of it.



So do I


The one movie I miss, and really miss is "the 13th warriors"
Too bad it not yet been release on Blu-ray!


It is one movie, that I could watch every year or two


Ray


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Unfortunatly they don't show up on my computer and also looking forward to them
> 
> 
> Ray


Greetings,

It seems to be an issue with IE. Try a different browser...


Regards,


----------



## Mbosco

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It seems to be an issue with IE. Try a different browser...
> 
> 
> Regards,


No luck with Chrome either.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Mbosco said:


> No luck with Chrome either.


Greetings,

Weird. I use Chrome and they show up fine..


Regards,


----------



## highdefav1

Nothing but blue boxes with question marks inside for me. Using Safari here. When I clicked on the first page before going to the last to review what was on deck, I could see the True Detective pic just fine.


----------



## Ralph Potts

highdefav1 said:


> Nothing but blue boxes with question marks inside for me. Using Safari here. When I clicked on the first page before going to the last to review what was on deck, I could see the True Detective pic just fine.


Greetings,

i have advised the site's Admin although he reports that the images show up just fine for him across all browsers..

Sorry.

Regards,


----------



## rdgrimes

highdefav1 said:


> Nothing but blue boxes with question marks inside for me. Using Safari here. When I clicked on the first page before going to the last to review what was on deck, I could see the True Detective pic just fine.


I don't even see boxes, just no images. Using FF with adblock+.


----------



## Ralph Potts

rdgrimes said:


> I don't even see boxes, just no images. Using FF with adblock+.


Greetings,

Okay, I tried uploading them a different way. Can everyone see them now..?


Regards,


----------



## rdgrimes

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Okay, I tried uploading them a different way. Can everyone see them now..?
> 
> 
> Regards,


That's a yes here.


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph, look forward to your in-depth review of Fury, particularly comments that describe particular scenes - what is different in the travel of sound with DSU on vs. DSU off.


----------



## highdefav1

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Okay, I tried uploading them a different way. Can everyone see them now..?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Yes, Ralph I can see them now. I wonder what the issue was with the way you uploaded them initially?

Looking forward to the Boxtrolls one.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Edit...I can see them now. Whatever you did worked Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Potts

rdgrimes said:


> That's a yes here.





highdefav1 said:


> Yes, Ralph I can see them now. I wonder what the issue was with the way you uploaded them initially?
> 
> Looking forward to the Boxtrolls one.





Dave Vaughn said:


> Edit...I can see them now. Whatever you did worked Ralph.


Greetings,

Great. Thanks guys..


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Here's what's up next*


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are all in hand and will post next week or so:



















Regards,


----------



## mldardy

Looking forward to Nightcrawler review.


----------



## Steve544

Still waiting on the extended version of The Abyss on BR that was supposed to come out last year.

For those that don't have it, Lone Survivor on Blu Ray is fantastic...great resolution and a killer 7.1 audio track.


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Kris Deering

Predestination is fun, rented it last month on iTunes.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Kris Deering said:


> Predestination is fun, rented it last month on iTunes.


Greetings,

I am nearly finished with it Kris and so far am enjoying it. 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

I guess you should be getting Big Hero Six soon Ralph?


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> I guess you should be getting Big Hero Six soon Ralph?
> 
> 
> Frank


Greetings,

Yes Frank... 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Frank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Great film! Will be looking forward in reading your review.


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Ralph Potts

*Just in..*


----------



## HorseHi

Ralph Potts said:


>


I am not sure what the purpose of this thread is....where are the reviews?


----------



## Ralph Potts

HorseHi said:


> I am not sure what the purpose of this thread is....where are the reviews?


Greetings,

The purpose is to advise which titles are in hand and upcoming for review.


Regards,


----------



## HorseHi

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The purpose is to advise which titles are in hand and upcoming for review.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Upcoming for review...where?


----------



## Ralph Potts

HorseHi said:


> Upcoming for review...where?


Greetings,

HERE...


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


>



Looking forward to both Ralph. 


Frank


----------



## HorseHi

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The purpose is to advise which titles are in hand and upcoming for *review.*
> 
> 
> Regards,


Upcoming for review..*.where*?



Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> *HERE...*
> 
> 
> Regards,


Well, starting on page 1 of this thread dated 2/22/13 up till now..on page 7, I have not see one review.


----------



## Franin

HorseHi said:


> Upcoming for review..*.where*?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, starting on page 1 of this thread dated 2/22/13 up till now..on page 7, I have not see one review.



Heaps of reviews available!!


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

HorseHi said:


> Upcoming for review..*.where*?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, starting on page 1 of this thread dated 2/22/13 up till now..on page 7, I have not see one review.


Greetings,

You're posting in the Blu-ray Review Forum. This area of the forum is dedicated to Blu-ray reviews. If you simply scroll down and look you will see thread after thread of Official Reviews. THIS thread is simply a way for members to see which titles I have in hand which they can expect to see posted in the coming days.

To make it simpler here is the link to the AVS Forum Official Blu-ray Disc Reviews header page. Scroll down beyond the stickied posts.

You can also find an alphabetized database (with links) of the 1600 plus reviews posted here: AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Reviews Database. The database is also stickied at the top of the review forum.


Regards,


----------



## HorseHi

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> You're posting in the Blu-ray Review Forum. This area of the forum is dedicated to Blu-ray reviews. If you simply scroll down and look you will see thread after thread of Official Reviews. THIS thread is simply a way for members to see which titles I have in hand which they can expect to see posted in the coming days.
> 
> To make it simpler here is the link to the AVS Forum Official Blu-ray Disc Reviews header page. Scroll down beyond the stickied posts.
> 
> You can also find an alphabetized database (with links) of the 1600 plus reviews posted here: AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Reviews Database. The database is also stickied at the top of the review forum.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thank you

Perhaps it would be easier for the next guy looking for reviews in *this thread* if there was a mention of exactly where those links were that you posted above. 

Perhaps include that in the very first post on page 1?


----------



## Ralph Potts

HorseHi said:


> Thank you
> 
> Perhaps it would be easier for the next guy looking for reviews in *this thread* if there was a mention of exactly where those links were that you posted above.
> 
> Perhaps include that in the very first post on page 1?


Greetings,

Yes, that was something I should have done when the site migrated back to vBulletin. On the other platform this thread was used but when we migrated back over the initial posts were lost.


I will take care of it today.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Next Week*


----------



## discone

Good Morning Ralph.

I was trying to find a review for the movie St. Vincent. The wife and I watched it last night and found it enjoyable. It had some good belly laughs as well as some heart felt moments and a tear in your eye ending. It is a predictable story and has been told before, but still makes you feel for the people involved. 

There are Saints all around us and sometimes we don't even see them as we can judge to quickly before we even know them!


----------



## Nabs17

Ralph - Do you have Into the Woods on deck? I'm almost certain it's a day one purchase for me next Tuesday but wouldn't mind knowing what your think.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Nabs17 said:


> Ralph - Do you have Into the Woods on deck? I'm almost certain it's a day one purchase for me next Tuesday but wouldn't mind knowing what your think.


Greetings,

I expect it to arrive any day. I will update the thread once I have it in hand.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

discone said:


> Good Morning Ralph.
> 
> I was trying to find a review for the movie St. Vincent. The wife and I watched it last night and found it enjoyable. It had some good belly laughs as well as some heart felt moments and a tear in your eye ending. It is a predictable story and has been told before, but still makes you feel for the people involved.
> 
> There are Saints all around us and sometimes we don't even see them as we can judge to quickly before we even know them!


Greetings,

Unfortunately we didn't receive St. Vincent for review. I did pick it up and agree wholeheartedly with your sentiments. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Hope to have this one posted later this week:


----------



## dtsdig

Ralph Potts said:


> Hope to have this one posted later this week:


Foot tapping...............  Can't wait for this one, Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Potts

dtsdig said:


> Foot tapping...............  Can't wait for this one, Ralph!


Greetings,

Fingers crossed for tomorrow! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Up Next*


----------



## Lee Weber

Watching this tonight, will be up on Tuesday...I mean Wednesday!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


> Watching this tonight, will be up on Tuesday.


Greetings,

Woo hoo! Looking forward to your review partner.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Urlacher5454

Hi Ralph, I see there have been review copies of The Babadook available to certain sites, do you know if you'll be reviewing that title?


----------



## WOLVERNOLE

*Any early comments on Hobbit: Battle of Five Armies ?*

Just wondering if folks have some early comments on Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies. Thanks for input, including the 3-D worthiness !


----------



## Lee Weber

I have these coming up...


----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


> I have these coming up...


Greetings,

Nice! Looking forward to reading them partner... 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming up*


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Ralph Potts

*Up Next!*


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Still Alice & Goodfellas 25th Anniversary*


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Here's what is arriving this week*


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


>



I would like to see Hot tub time machine 2


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

*American Sniper*

Greetings,

American Sniper was due to ship to me for review last week but the studio has indicated some sort of minor delay (issue with the shipping house). I hope to have it this week. If it doesn't arrive by Thursday I won't get the review posted until late next week as I will be traveling until then.

Just a head's up.


Regards,


----------



## ozar

Ralph Potts said:


> American Sniper was due to ship to me for review last week but the studio has indicated some sort of minor delay (issue with the shipping house). I hope to have it this week. If it doesn't arrive by Thursday I won't get the review posted until late next week as I will be traveling until then.


Thanks for the alert, Ralph.

I didn't see this film at the theaters, so I'm really looking forward to your review, and looking forward to watching the movie Tuesday evening if the delay mentioned above doesn't impact consumer deliveries.


----------



## Nalleh

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This thread is designed to keep the membership informed about which titles I have in hand for review.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph.

Movie tip:

You should try the recently "repaired" and now functioning edition of Red Tails. It contains a Auro 3D 11.1 soundtrack 

It is awsome


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Steve544

Two questions: Any news whatsoever regarding the Blu Ray release of the extended version of 'The Abyss"

2nd: Regarding the 'Mission Impossible' films on Blu Ray as well as the 'Lethal Weapon' series, since both series on BluRay do not have a lossless audio as well as the extended Lethal Weapon original film.....is there really any advantage to updating my Standard DVD collection of both of these series?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Two questions: Any news whatsoever regarding the Blu Ray release of the extended version of 'The Abyss"
> 
> 2nd: Regarding the 'Mission Impossible' films on Blu Ray as well as the 'Lethal Weapon' series, since both series on BluRay do not have a lossless audio as well as the extended Lethal Weapon original film.....is there really any advantage to updating my Standard DVD collection of both of these series?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Greetings,

Steve, no word on The Abyss yet. As for upgrading the Mission Impossible and Lethal Weapon series I would say it is well worth it. 


Regards,


----------



## ALtlOff

Ralph, "The Kingsman" is due out on 06/09, any review scheduled?


----------



## Ralph Potts

ALtlOff said:


> Ralph, "The Kingsman" is due out on 06/09, any review scheduled?


Greetings,

It is a 20th Century Fox home video release. They tend to forward review product very close to street date. I will post back when I receive a shipment notification from the studio. I hope to have it early next week the latest.


Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis

*X-Men: Days of Future Past the Rogue Cut [Blu-ray]*

Hello Lee & Ralph,

Is there any upcoming review scheduled for The Rogue Cut version of X-Men Days Of Future Past? From what I can tell, it streets on July 14th.

Any info would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Hello Lee & Ralph,
> 
> Is there any upcoming review scheduled for The Rogue Cut version of X-Men Days Of Future Past? From what I can tell, it streets on July 14th.
> 
> Any info would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


Greetings,

I plan on covering it. 20th Century Fox traditionally sends out review copies right at or just before street date. I will post back when I have it in hand.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Powers Season 1 and Ex Machina*


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph, look forward to your audio comments for Ex Machina - 1st release with DTS:X.


----------



## mldardy

Orbitron said:


> Ralph, look forward to your audio comments for Ex Machina - 1st release with DTS:X.


::


----------



## Ralph Potts




----------



## Lee Weber

Burying The Ex and Dressed To Kill


----------



## thebesthereis

*Age Of Ultron*

Hey Lee & Ralph,

Being halfway through September and a release date of Oct. 2nd 2015, how soon can we expect a review of Avengers: Age Of Ultron? 

Thanks in advance.

Best


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph, a review of San Andreas soon? Release date is Oct.13.


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Hey Lee & Ralph,
> 
> Being halfway through September and a release date of Oct. 2nd 2015, how soon can we expect a review of Avengers: Age Of Ultron?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best


Greetings,

It's hard to say as I haven't received it as of yet from the studio. I would say you can expect to see the review the week prior to it's release date. If it arrives sooner I will post back to advise.


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to say as I haven't received it as of yet from the studio. I would say you can expect to see the review the week prior to it's release date. If it arrives sooner I will post back to advise.



Watching my copy tonight Ralph 


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Orbitron said:


> Ralph, a review of San Andreas soon? Release date is Oct.13.


Greetings,

Gary, Warner Brother's titles generally arrive for review 5 to 8 days prior to release date. Occasionally they show up a little sooner so we'll see. I will follow up once I have it in hand.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph let's hope you guys in the U.S. get a better copy than we do of the Avengers because I found it very disappointing in the audio department. I'm waiting to read your review because if the U.S. version audio is much improved than ours over here than i will buy the U.S. one. Let me tell you it ain't no Mad Max.


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Ralph let's hope you guys in the U.S. get a better copy than we do of the Avengers because I found it very disappointing in the audio department. I'm waiting to read your review because if the U.S. version audio is much improved than ours over here than i will buy the U.S. one. Let me tell you it ain't no Mad Max.
> 
> 
> Frank


Greetings,

Oh boy. Okay we'll see how things pan out. Thanks Frank!


Regards,


----------



## lbass

Hi Ralph, I have just discovered your database after the podcast episode. As a blu-ray collector, it's like Christmas morning obviously. I'd love a way to sort your reviews by the grade you gave the special features. Or alternatively, a list of your favorite blu-rays based on the included special features. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## mpgxsvcd

This is probably the single highest quality Blu-ray I have experienced even over Baraka and Samsara. Will this movie be reviewed in the future?

“Disney nature-Monkey-Kingdom”

http://www.amazon.com/Disneynature-...2944676&sr=1-1&keywords=disney+monkey+kingdom


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here are the titles I either have in had or expect to arrive this week:













Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Time to open the presents..*



lbass said:


> Hi Ralph, I have just discovered your database after the podcast episode. As a blu-ray collector, it's like Christmas morning obviously. I'd love a way to sort your reviews by the grade you gave the special features. Or alternatively, a list of your favorite blu-rays based on the included special features. Keep up the great work!!


Using Notepad++ I was able to "Mark" every movie Ralph/Lee had assigned a grade too.. (albeit not special feature), all movies 96 or greater were "Marked" w/ the "Bookmark" option. Once I had done this I then copied the 'Bookmark' and pasted them into a new txt file. 

Attached is the most current base text file review for you to practice on. Pictures attached as well to demonstrate how to do this in Notepad++.




Spoiler



Avatar 3D - A/V rating = 100
Cars 2 3D - A/V rating = 98
Gravity 3D - A/V rating = 98
The Lego Movie: Everything is awesome Edition - A/V rating = *97*
Mad Max: Fury Road 3D - A/V rating = 97
Monster's Inc. 3D - A/V rating = *97*
Oz the great and powerful 3D - A/V rating = *100*
Rise of the Guardians 3D - A/V rating = *98*
Sin City: A dame to kill for 3D - A/V rating = 98
Star Trek Into Darkness 3D - A/V rating = 96
Toy Story 3 3D - A/V rating = 97
Wreck it Ralph 3D - A/V rating = *97*
A bug's life - A/V rating = *98*
American Sniper - A/V rating = 97
Avatar - A/V rating = *100*
Avatar: Extended Collector's Edition - A/V rating = *100*
Battle: Los Angeles - A/V rating = 96
Big Hero 6 - A/V rating = 98
Bolt - A/V rating = *100*
The Book of Life - A/V rating = 98
Captain America: The Winter Soldier - A/V rating = 97
Cars - A/V rating = 97
The Croods - A/V rating = 96
The Dark Knight Rises - A/V rating = *97*
Ender's game - A/V rating = 96
Evil Dead (2013) - A/V rating = 97
Exodus Gods and Kings - A/V rating = 96
Frozen (Disney) - A/V rating = 97
Gravity: Special Edition - A/V rating = 97
Guardians of the Galaxy - A/V rating = 97
The Hobbit an unexpected journey - A/V rating = 98
The Hobbit an unexpected journey Extended Edition A/V rating = 98
How to train your dragon - A/V rating *96*
How to train your dragon 2 - A/V rating = 96
How to train your dragon Special Collector's Edition - A/V rating = 100
Inception - A/V rating = *97*
The Incredibles - A/V rating = *100*
Jaws - A/V rating = *100*
Kingsman: The Secret Service - A/V rating = 96
The Lone Ranger - A/V rating = 99
Lone survivor - A/V rating = *98*
Maleficent - A/V rating = 96
The Maze Runner - A/V rating = 96
Mission: Impossible - Ghost protocol - A/V rating = *96*
Monster's Inc. - A/V rating = *98*
Need for speed - A/V rating = *100*
Noah - A/V rating = 98
No tears for the dead - A/V rating = 97
Oblivion - A/V rating = *96*
Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy: 7 Disc Set - A/V rating = *98*
Prometheus - A/V rating = 96
Quantum of solace - A/V rating = 96
Sin City - A/V rating = *98*
Skyfall - A/V rating = *98*
Star Trek: The Compendium - A/V rating = 97
Star Trek (2009) - A/V rating = *97*
Super 8 - A/V rating = *96*
The Taking of Pelham one, two, three (1974) - A/V rating = 75
Toy story - A/V rating = *96*
Toy story 2 - A/V rating = *100*
Toy story 3 - A/V rating = *100*
Transformers: Dark of the moon - A/V rating = *100*
The Tree of life - A/V rating = *96*
Up - A/V rating = *98*
Zero Dark Thirty - A/V rating = *100*


----------



## mtbdudex

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It's hard to say as I haven't received it as of yet from the studio. I would say you can expect to see the review the week prior to it's release date. If it arrives sooner I will post back to advise.


Hi Ralph;
Delivery date is Oct-2nd, Are you watching it tonight?
My Amazon pre-order is on the way


----------



## Ralph Potts

mtbdudex said:


> Hi Ralph;
> Delivery date is Oct-2nd, Are you watching it tonight?
> My Amazon pre-order is on the way


Greetings,

Mike, there was an oversight with the studios's distribution center and I didn't receive the disc until yesterday. I hope to have my review up later today. Sorry for the delay..! 


Regards,


----------



## nickbuol

Yeah, I was a bit surprised not to the the Avengers: Age of Ultron review out here by now. 

You just spoil us Ralph with timely reviews... Not that it matters, we like the Marvel flicks and I am picking this up in about 90 minutes anyway. 

Thanks again for the work that you do for the movie loving community.


----------



## Ralph Potts

nickbuol said:


> Yeah, I was a bit surprised not to the the Avengers: Age of Ultron review out here by now.
> 
> You just spoil us Ralph with timely reviews... Not that it matters, we like the Marvel flicks and I am picking this up in about 90 minutes anyway.
> 
> Thanks again for the work that you do for the movie loving community.


Greetings,

You're very welcome Nick. 

BTW - The review is now up.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I have the following titles in hand with reviews coming in the next week or so:











October is shaping up to be a busy month!


Regards,


----------



## Nabs17

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have the following titles in hand with reviews coming in the next week or so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October is shaping up to be a busy month!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Looking forward to Aladdin and San Andreas Ralph. Both are on my list.


----------



## Draden1

Hi Ralph, 

I'd love to see you review 3:10 To Yuma (Crowe/Bale). The sound on this one draws me in each time I watch it and would be curious to see a review from you on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Woobieizer

What the heck.. I didn't see you saying Tomorrowland was Coming to the Potts Family Theater.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> What the heck.. I didn't see you saying Tomorrowland was Coming to the Potts Family Theater.


Greetings,

It arrived late last week. 


Regards,


----------



## dtsdig

@Ralph Potts Any word on when Jurassic World will be hitting your theater? I sure hope the mix does the T-Rex some justice


----------



## Franin

dtsdig said:


> @Ralph Potts Any word on when Jurassic World will be hitting your theater? I sure hope the mix does the T-Rex some justice


Thanks for reminding me that comes out tomorrow.  Get my wife to pick it up.


----------



## Ralph Potts

dtsdig said:


> @Ralph Potts Any word on when Jurassic World will be hitting your theater? I sure hope the mix does the T-Rex some justice


Greetings,

It hasn't arrived as of yet but I am hoping to get it this week. Stay tuned..! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Here are two titles that I have in hand which should go live in the next day or two:










The studio advises that screeners for Jurassic World have been delayed but will hopefully arrive before week's end.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> The studio advises that screeners for Jurassic World have been delayed but will hopefully arrive before week's end.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Im okay with that Ralph, seen it already on blu and watching again tonight with kids. No rush mate


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These just arrived. You can expect reviews of the Game of Thrones in the next few weeks. The others will go up next week.











For those following I am still awaiting the arrival of Jurassic World. My apologies for the delay but we are at the mercy of the studio. I will report back on that when I have the title in hand. At this rate it looks like we will all be getting it at the same time. 


Regards,


----------



## dtsdig

Ralph Potts said:


> For those following I am still awaiting the arrival of Jurassic World. My apologies for the delay but we are at the mercy of the studio. I will report back on that when I have the title in hand. At this rate it looks like we will all be getting it at the same time.
> Regards,


Please have great bass!.....Please have great bass!.....Please have great bass!!!!!! I am really hoping that this release lives up to it's tradition by providing a stellar soundtrack. I thought it sounded good in the theater but we shall see!


----------



## Nabs17

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These just arrived. You can expect reviews of the Game of Thrones in the next few weeks. The others will go up next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those following I am still awaiting the arrival of Jurassic World. My apologies for the delay but we are at the mercy of the studio. I will report back on that when I have the title in hand. At this rate it looks like we will all be getting it at the same time.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, I hear the 3D version of Pixels doesn't have an Atmos soundtrack....just the 2d version. So is it the 3D version you will be reviewing?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Nabs17 said:


> Ralph, I hear the 3D version of Pixels doesn't have an Atmos soundtrack....just the 2d version. So is it the 3D version you will be reviewing?


Greetings,

As with all of my 3D blu-ray reviews I will cover both in the same article, no worries. Yes, the 3D version omits the Atmos sound in favor of a 5.1 DTS-HD MA track. I am not certain why that decision was made though. I watched the discs last night and will post my review tomorrow.


Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Working on these now...


----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


> Working on these now...


Greetings,

Woo Hoo! Looking forward to Mulholland Drive. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Molon_Labe said:


> @Ralph Potts
> 
> Do you get to keep the movies that you review or do you have to send them back?


Greetings,

I don't have to send them back..


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These will be going up this week:











Regards,


----------



## ALtlOff

Ralph, any plans on revisiting the limited edition Atmos remixed version of "The Fifth Element" being released next week? (10/27/2015)


----------



## Ralph Potts

ALtlOff said:


> Ralph, any plans on revisiting the limited edition Atmos remixed version of "The Fifth Element" being released next week? (10/27/2015)


Greetings,

Absolutely. Unfortunately the studio advised late yesterday that the Limited Edition Cinema Series Blu-ray screeners (full release versions) have been delayed with indication when they will be available other than it would be after street date.

With that I was offered the option of reviewing the standard Blu-ray releases (without the new clear case packaging) to which I accepted. I hope to have them prior to street date and will update this thread once I have them in hand.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today. The limited edition cinema series with the clear cases were delayed so I told the studio to send these. 

Look for coverage later in the week.












Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

I don't envy you having to do this review Lee.. I need to stick to cartoons, cause this one freaked me out. More than "TILT"


Lee Weber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Floki eats shrooms
> 
> 
> 
> Working on these now...


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> These arrived today. The limited edition cinema series with the clear cases were delayed so I told the studio to send these.
> 
> 
> 
> Look for coverage later in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I'm curious to read how the Atmos is like on both of these copies. 


Frank


----------



## Lee Weber

Woobieizer said:


> I don't envy you having to do this review Lee.. I need to stick to cartoons, cause this one freaked me out. More than "TILT"


Wimp!!! 

I have loved this film for years and really enjoyed the re-watch.
Working on it now...


----------



## Woobieizer

Lee Weber said:


> Wimp!!!
> 
> I have loved this film for years and really enjoyed the re-watch.
> Working on it now...


Yep, milk drinking wimp all the way.. 
Bring on the Cliff Notes for I need to re-watch this to understand the last line. 

Silencio 

Hey no pressure!!!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


>



Awesome Ralph curious to read what audio score you will give genysis 


Frank


----------



## Lee Weber

Will be up Monday.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Requests*



Lee Weber said:


> Will be up Monday.


Lee, since you have nothing better to do, here are my demands of your time.
Black & White & Sex (2012)
Top Five (2014)
Walk of Shame (2014)

Tilt!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I have coming up:











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Here is what I have coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Ant man definiltey but I think Shaun the sheep is going be the successor here Ralph 


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Here is what I currently have in hand. Look for reviews in the next week or so:











Happy Thanksgiving!


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Minions, Minions, Minions..


Do you know who this is?

Kevin: la cucaracha


----------



## Franin

Looking forward to your review on Mission Impossible Ralph. Can't wait to pick this up. Hope it's in Atmos as well. 
Minions is but that movie did me head in. 


Frank


----------



## Nabs17

Franin said:


> Looking forward to your review on Mission Impossible Ralph. Can't wait to pick this up. Hope it's in Atmos as well.
> Minions is but that movie did me head in.
> 
> 
> Frank


It is in Atmos.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Here is what I currently have in hand:


----------



## Ralph Potts

This title is due to arrive later this week:


----------



## ALtlOff

Ralph, any ETA on "The Wall" ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Here is what I have coming up:


----------



## Gorilla Killa

ALtlOff said:


> Ralph, any ETA on "The Wall" ?




If your a fan its a no-brainer, the audio is stellar. That's said I personally would have liked it to be all concert and the other stuff separately but it didn't make it unwatchable. Its short breaks from concert footage couple mins here and there. Its $15, buy it, rivals Through The Never's audio


----------



## rodpaine

Ralph Potts said:


> Here is what I have coming up:


Ralph,
FYI... received this from Amazon this morning:

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on December 03, 2015 (Order# xxx):

"The Martian [Blu-ray + Digital HD]"
Estimated arrival date: January 12, 2016

Good news indeed. Happy holidays!
-Rod


----------



## Ralph Potts

rodpaine said:


> Ralph,
> FYI... received this from Amazon this morning:
> 
> We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on December 03, 2015 (Order# xxx):
> 
> "The Martian [Blu-ray + Digital HD]"
> Estimated arrival date: January 12, 2016
> 
> Good news indeed. Happy holidays!
> -Rod


Greetings,

Sweet! Yes, I plan on covering The Martian Rod. Happy Holidays! 

Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis

*Fantastic 4?*

Hi Lee & Ralph,

Merry belated Christmas and Happy New Year!

Might you happen to know if Fantastic 4 will be reviewed? I heard the movie (sound/video) was pretty well done.

Best,


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Hi Lee & Ralph,
> 
> Merry belated Christmas and Happy New Year!
> 
> Might you happen to know if Fantastic 4 will be reviewed? I heard the movie (sound/video) was pretty well done.
> 
> Best,


Greetings,

The studio didn't send it out to us for review. I never even received a press query for coverage so I have to assume that they aren't doing a press/review mailing for this title. I will probably pick it up just the same as I did want to see it. When I do I may put together a review if time permits.

Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Boo!


----------



## dtsdig

ALtlOff said:


> Ralph, any ETA on "The Wall" ?





Gorilla Killa said:


> If your a fan its a no-brainer, the audio is stellar. That's said I personally would have liked it to be all concert and the other stuff separately but it didn't make it unwatchable. Its short breaks from concert footage couple mins here and there. Its $15, buy it, rivals Through The Never's audio


Definitely a no-brainer for fans. My wife and I are huge fans and we were lucky enough to have attended the Roger Water's The Wall concert experience twice a couple of years back. Absolutely mind blowing and by far the most elaborate and expansive concerts we ever hope to attend. When the movie theaters announced the single showing of this film a little while back, we were excited to make it there that night. We watched it in the theater and found it to be worthwhile. It definitely stirs up some of the feelings we experienced from the live shows with some thoughtful commentary/narrative included in between the concert footage. Our only complaint was that we did not have control of the volume, and had it been watched at home, we would have cranked it up quite a bit louder than the theater ran it. 
Once they announced that it was going to be released on Blu-ray, I pre-ordered it immediately for it's December 1st arrival. I had been busy finishing my front speakers leading up to the holiday, so we have only had time to fire up the first 15 minutes or so thus far. The audio is very impressive and I appreciate that Roger and his crew seem to have put a lot of work into making it a truly masterful experience at home; including an Atmos mix as well.
I am looking forward to watching the whole thing this weekend.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Here is what I currently have in hand and expect to post this week:












Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Here is what I currently have in hand and expect to post this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I'm interested in straight out of Compton 


Frank


----------



## ox1216

Any ETA on "The Martian" ?


----------



## Toe

Hey Ralph, noticed you had The Wall on tap for review a while back and was wondering if you're still going to review it? I have a copy here, but am waiting for my new surrounds to watch. 

Also curious if you have Fantastic Four on tap? Some positive comments in the bass thread on this one with some strong ~20-50hz bass. Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Toe said:


> Hey Ralph, noticed you had The Wall on tap for review a while back and was wondering if you're still going to review it? I have a copy here, but am waiting for my new surrounds to watch.
> 
> Also curious if you have Fantastic Four on tap? Some positive comments in the bass thread on this one with some strong ~20-50hz bass. Thanks!


Greetings,

Todd, I probably won't get to The Wall, and the studio didn't send The Fantastic Four out for review. I plan on picking up a copy at some point and if time permits I may post a review.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Toe said:


> Hey Ralph, noticed you had The Wall on tap for review a while back and was wondering if you're still going to review it? I have a copy here, but am waiting for my new surrounds to watch.
> 
> Also curious if you have Fantastic Four on tap? Some positive comments in the bass thread on this one with some strong ~20-50hz bass. Thanks!



I have to agree Todd F4 has some strong bass.


Frank


----------



## Toe

Franin said:


> I have to agree Todd F4 has some strong bass.
> 
> 
> Frank


Great to hear Frank! Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## ox1216

Hey Ralph....

Any ETA on "The Martian" ?

-Alan


----------



## Ralph Potts

ox1216 said:


> Hey Ralph....
> 
> Any ETA on "The Martian" ?
> 
> -Alan


Greetings,

It's being released by 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment. They typically don't send review product for arrival prior to street date. I generally receive them on or just after release date. I will keep you guys posted as to when I anticipate my coverage going live.


Regards,


----------



## ox1216

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It's being released by 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment. They typically don't send review product for arrival prior to street date. I generally receive them on or just after release date. I will keep you guys posted as to when I anticipate my coverage going live.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Looking forward to that one!!!!


----------



## dtsdig

@Ralph Potts Any word on when Spectre will hit your door?


----------



## Ralph Potts

dtsdig said:


> @Ralph Potts Any word on when Spectre will hit your door?


Greetings,

It's being released by 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment so I don't expect it to arrive much before February 9th but we'll see.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I currently have in hand:











Reviews will be forthcoming over the next week or so.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Thanks Ralph I'm interested in The Last Witch Hunter, Steve Jobs and Labyrinth of Lies


Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These just arrived as well:











Busy busy busy...

Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Franin

Add Bridge Of Spies to my interest their Ralph 


Frank


----------



## ALtlOff

Ralph, sort of surprised there's no mention of "Goosebumps", whether you do an official review or not, grab this up, not ness. a great movie overall, but an incredible Atmos mix experience.


----------



## Ralph Potts

ALtlOff said:


> Ralph, sort of surprised there's no mention of "Goosebumps", whether you do an official review or not, grab this up, not ness. a great movie overall, but an incredible Atmos mix experience.


Greetings,

The studio didn't query me so I missed the release date on it. I will pick it up or see of Dolby can shoot me a copy. Thanks!

Regards,


----------



## Franin

ALtlOff said:


> Ralph, sort of surprised there's no mention of "Goosebumps", whether you do an official review or not, grab this up, not ness. a great movie overall, but an incredible Atmos mix experience.



I agree regarding the Atmos plus it's a fun family film


Frank


----------



## RMK!

Bone Tomahawk?


----------



## Woobieizer

RMK! said:


> Bone Tomahawk?


OMG! Don't force Ralph to see that.. This is a Lee Weber reviews hands down. Lee!?


----------



## Ralph Potts

RMK! said:


> Bone Tomahawk?





Woobieizer said:


> OMG! Don't force Ralph to see that.. This is a Lee Weber reviews hands down. Lee!?


Greetings,

Lee handles releases from Image Entertainment. Not sure if he received it but my guess would be that he didn't.

I may very well pick it up, and time permitting, put together a review.

Regards,


----------



## tashspop

edit: 
referring to Goosebumps 3d.



Franin said:


> I agree regarding the Atmos plus it's a fun family film
> 
> 
> Frank


I bought the 3d Blu-ray copy from bestbuy and watched it after reading it was both 3d and atmos. the disc I received plays in dolby true-hd. even on the box says dolby true-hd, not atmos. I didn't think to try the 2d version disc to see if it was atmos, but I was a bit disappointed when I noticed it wasn't playing in atmos for me.


----------



## Franin

tashspop said:


> edit:
> referring to Goosebumps 3d.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the 3d Blu-ray copy from bestbuy and watched it after reading it was both 3d and atmos. the disc I received plays in dolby true-hd. even on the box says dolby true-hd, not atmos. I didn't think to try the 2d version disc to see if it was atmos, but I was a bit disappointed when I noticed it wasn't playing in atmos for me.



Mine was in 2D, which had Atmos.


Frank


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Lee handles releases from Image Entertainment. Not sure if he received it but my guess would be that he didn't.
> 
> I may very well pick it up, and time permitting, put together a review.
> 
> Regards,



I did not know that concerning Lee.. humm.. 

Anywho.. I'll surly enjoy reading a review. 



Spoiler



I double dog dare you to video your main viewing position to capture reactions.


----------



## tashspop

Franin said:


> Mine was in 2D, which had Atmos.
> 
> 
> Frank


I tried my 2d disc and it does have the atmos mix on it. its a shame its not included on 3d.


----------



## Lee Weber

RMK! said:


> Bone Tomahawk?


Yep...I requested it. it never came....


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## Woobieizer

Lee Weber said:


> Yep...I requested it. it never came....


Did you get an error message like this too?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Here is what I currently have in hand:











I will make every effort to get these posted prior to street date. As it stands right now I should be able to get them all up over the next 10 to 12 days. Lee will more than likely be giving me a hand. He currently has two others he is working on for me as well. Busy busy busy.. 


Regards,


----------



## RMK!

*Spotlight*

Purchased it tonight (Vudu HDX). Best movie we've seen this year (in a year of many good movies) and maybe the best ever movie on investigative journalism. I gave it *****


----------



## Dirk44

*spectre*

Hi Ralph,

what time you will put the spectre review online ?

Best Regards dirk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dirk44 said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> what time you will put the spectre review online ?
> 
> Best Regards dirk



Greetings,

It's up.. 


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Three questions here:

Any news whatsoever about the Abyss coming to Blu Ray?

I currently have a 7.1 system that includes Aerial speakers all around, excluding the Veldyne sub, 3 Aragon amps, a Rotel processor and Oppo 103 player. I recently purchased and viewed the Atmos enabled MI Rogue Nation and even though I do not have an Atmos enabled processor, the audio still sounded amazing to me. Was this because of Atmos, simply excellent sound mixing, or my mind playing tricks on me?

At this time, does it make sense to upgrade to a Atmos processor with the processors on the market being so new. I really haven't seen comparisons of these processors but my dealer just got in the McIntosh Laboratories MX122 digital surround processor so that is, naturally, what he is pushing to sell. 

Thank you for your time in answering these questions.
Steve


----------



## korsjs

Steve544 said:


> Three questions here:
> 
> Any news whatsoever about the Abyss coming to Blu Ray?
> 
> I currently have a 7.1 system that includes Aerial speakers all around, excluding the Veldyne sub, 3 Aragon amps, a Rotel processor and Oppo 103 player. I recently purchased and viewed the Atmos enabled MI Rogue Nation and even though I do not have an Atmos enabled processor, the audio still sounded amazing to me. Was this because of Atmos, simply excellent sound mixing, or my mind playing tricks on me?
> 
> At this time, does it make sense to upgrade to a Atmos processor with the processors on the market being so new. I really haven't seen comparisons of these processors but my dealer just got in the McIntosh Laboratories MX122 digital surround processor so that is, naturally, what he is pushing to sell.
> 
> Thank you for your time in answering these questions.
> Steve


I love that movie and hope it does. I remember I actually won a radio contest for free tickets for it when I was in jr high.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Three questions here:
> 
> Any news whatsoever about the Abyss coming to Blu Ray?
> 
> I currently have a 7.1 system that includes Aerial speakers all around, excluding the Veldyne sub, 3 Aragon amps, a Rotel processor and Oppo 103 player. I recently purchased and viewed the Atmos enabled MI Rogue Nation and even though I do not have an Atmos enabled processor, the audio still sounded amazing to me. Was this because of Atmos, simply excellent sound mixing, or my mind playing tricks on me?
> 
> At this time, does it make sense to upgrade to a Atmos processor with the processors on the market being so new. I really haven't seen comparisons of these processors but my dealer just got in the McIntosh Laboratories MX122 digital surround processor so that is, naturally, what he is pushing to sell.
> 
> Thank you for your time in answering these questions.
> Steve


Greetings,

I have seen absolutely zero press announcements regarding the release of The Abyss in high definition. I too am a fan and still have my multi-disc non-anamorphic DVD version.


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have seen absolutely zero press announcements regarding the release of The Abyss in high definition. I too am a fan and still have my multi-disc non-anamorphic DVD version.
> 
> 
> Regards,


And of the other 2 questions?


----------



## Orbitron

The Abyss and Open Range.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> And of the other 2 questions?


Greetings,

No, it's not your imagination, the 7.1 channel surround mix does in fact benefit from the audio object based Atmos surround mix. As someone that has upgraded to Dolby Atmos at home I can say that it was well worth it.


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> No, it's not your imagination, the 7.1 channel surround mix does in fact benefit from the audio object based Atmos surround mix. As someone that has upgraded to Dolby Atmos at home I can say that it was well worth it.
> 
> 
> Regards,


I see you have upgraded your processor to the Marantz. What was your deciding factor when making this decision as compared to the other Atmos processors? Sorry if I am taking up too much of your time on this.-Steve


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> I see you have upgraded your processor to the Marantz. What was your deciding factor when making this decision as compared to the other Atmos processors? Sorry if I am taking up too much of your time on this.-Steve


Greetings,

Steve, I have used previous generations of Marantz flagship AV processors and have been pleased with their performance/price ratio. Moving to the current model was an easy decision.. 


Regards,


----------



## audiofan1

Hi Ralph 

Having trouble finding your review on "Goosebumps" which my friend I'm ready to gush over for an Atmos experience like no other


----------



## Ralph Potts

audiofan1 said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> Having trouble finding your review on "Goosebumps" which my friend I'm ready to gush over for an Atmos experience like no other


Greetings,

Hey Jeff, Sony didn't forward me a copy for review (it was due to an oversight) so I haven't covered it. I do plan on picking up a copy as I have heard nothing but good things about the Atmos mix.


Regards,


----------



## audiofan1

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Hey Jeff, Sony didn't forward me a copy for review (it was due to an oversight) so I haven't covered it. I do plan on picking up a copy as I have heard nothing but good things about the Atmos mix.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph Its one review I'm waiting to get your assessment on


----------



## ALtlOff

Gorilla Killa said:


> If your a fan its a no-brainer, the audio is stellar. That's said I personally would have liked it to be all concert and the other stuff separately but it didn't make it unwatchable. Its short breaks from concert footage couple mins here and there. Its $15, buy it, rivals Through The Never's audio


So, could never find it locally, ordered it and finally got it yesterday.
Thought I'd give it a quick preview listen before bed last night....that was a *mistake*.....
Before I knew it, I'm ¾ of the way through and just sitting there with a stupid grin on my face  (ya, sort of like that)
Holy Carp is the recording quality exceptional, while the overhead Atmos effects were decent, the ambiance of the spacial reproduction was excellent, and it really shined on my system, just out of the blue I happened to find the sweet spot for volume in my room, and my speakers completely disappeared, ended up totally lost in it. This is actually going to be one of my new favorite demo resources. Thanks for the encouragement to get it.

I also picked up the "Amused to Death" BluRay combo, gonna give that a spin over the weekend, don't have time to stay up late tonight also....lol


----------



## Ralph Potts

Here is what's coming up early next week:












These will go up mid to late week:











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Here is what's coming up early next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will go up mid to late week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Ralph I think everyone will be waiting for the Star Wars review. I'll pm you my address once you finished watching it... Just kidding


----------



## Woobieizer

Franin said:


> Ralph I think everyone will be waiting for the Star Wars review. I'll pm you my address once you finished watching it... Just kidding



Too late I've already PM'ed Ralph my address way back in February.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

ALtlOff said:


> So, could never find it locally, ordered it and finally got it yesterday.
> Thought I'd give it a quick preview listen before bed last night....that was a *mistake*.....
> Before I knew it, I'm ¾ of the way through and just sitting there with a stupid grin on my face  (ya, sort of like that)
> Holy Carp is the recording quality exceptional, while the overhead Atmos effects were decent, the ambiance of the spacial reproduction was excellent, and it really shined on my system, just out of the blue I happened to find the sweet spot for volume in my room, and my speakers completely disappeared, ended up totally lost in it. This is actually going to be one of my new favorite demo resources. Thanks for the encouragement to get it.
> 
> I also picked up the "Amused to Death" BluRay combo, gonna give that a spin over the weekend, don't have time to stay up late tonight also....lol



Glad you liked it, I watched it again last weekend, really a huge production with the wall of video as big as it is. Would have loved to see it in person


----------



## ALtlOff

Gorilla Killa said:


> Glad you liked it, I watched it again last weekend, really a huge production with the wall of video as big as it is. Would have loved to see it in person


Lol, it's spoiled me, David Gilmore live at Royal Albert Hall replayed on Paladia the other day, it was just so hollow and lifeless in comparison. (I know it was compressed to bits, but the difference was unbelievable.)


----------



## Jim Cutter

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have seen absolutely zero press announcements regarding the release of The Abyss in high definition. I too am a fan and still have my multi-disc non-anamorphic DVD version.
> 
> 
> Regards,


It amazes me at some of the crap that they release on BR and all these years I've been waiting for The Abyss and True Lies, both deserved to be released many years ago.


----------



## Woobieizer

I was reading the very first sentence.... thinking OMG.. Here come Abyss again.. 

I'm so thankful you brought it up. I can not remember who or where I read the exact plea. Good for you!


EDIT... I was laughing so hard, that when my post set I then noticed you quoted Ralph and then clicked back to see the plea. 
BTW, No I'm not under any influence. Maybe the coffee, but that's it.


----------



## raynist

Did I miss the Deadpool review?


----------



## Frank D

raynist said:


> Did I miss the Deadpool review?


I was looking for the same review. Have you done this one yet Ralph?


----------



## Ralph Potts

raynist said:


> Did I miss the Deadpool review?





Frank D said:


> I was looking for the same review. Have you done this one yet Ralph?


Greetings,

It just went live. The studio just got the Ultra HD discs out to us.. 

Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## Woobieizer

*Are the AVDJ's taking request?*

Atmos










DTS:X












3D










Just for Fun







​


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTS:X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Greetings,

13 Hours is up. Zootopia is on the way to me. Lee has London has Fallen and Hail Caesar. I requested 10 Cloverfield Lane so stay tuned for that one. 


Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## Franin

Any new titles coming out soon and up for review Ralph?


________________
Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Any new titles coming out soon and up for review Ralph?
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


Greetings,

I have a few coming up Frank. I am away in vacation currently but have a cache of titles waiting for me when I get home. I will post something here once I see what I have.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few coming up Frank. I am away in vacation currently but have a cache of titles waiting for me when I get home. I will post something here once I see what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Enjoy your vacation mate  


________________
Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I currently have in hand:










Look for reviews beginning today and over the next week or so.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This just arrived 












Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I currently have in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for reviews beginning today and over the next week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




My son will be interested in your ninja turtles review Ralph ( he looked over my shoulder while I was checking out this thread. Lol ) wants to know what you think of it lol. He says it's a must have in our house. 


________________
Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> My son will be interested in your ninja turtles review Ralph ( he looked over my shoulder while I was checking out this thread. Lol ) wants to know what you think of it lol. He says it's a must have in our house.
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


Greetings,

I took a peek at it last night Frank. Not sure yet about the movie, but the Ultra HD video and Atmos sound appear to be excellent. 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> I took a peek at it last night Frank. Not sure yet about the movie, but the Ultra HD video and Atmos sound appear to be excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph at least that will keep me entertained  

Cheers mate 


________________
Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I just returned from vacation and have quite a backlog of titles to cover. I will be posting these reviews over the next week or so (sorry for the delay!):


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just returned from vacation and have quite a backlog of titles to cover. I will be posting these reviews over the next week or so (sorry for the delay!):



Can't wait for your review of "X-Men Apocalyspse".
Even it was done in the past, previous to the originals.
The story was easy to follow and found out, where some of the characters came from.


Very well done, and the opening scene is my new demo for sound, and the picture was an eye candy on my system 
For me and my wife, it is the best one of the whole series


Ray


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned from vacation and have quite a backlog of titles to cover. I will be posting these reviews over the next week or so (sorry for the delay!):




Interested in the Tarzan review Ralph. Welcome back


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Interested in the Tarzan review Ralph. Welcome back


Greetings,

Thanks Frank! Coming up soon.. 

Regards,


----------



## mr b

Greetings Ralph, I'm looking forward to your Tarzan review as well.

I did have a question / request for you. Have you ever done a comparison of a UHD versus a stream version (ie. VuDu?) I don't see any DV equipment on your list, but wasn't sure if you had access to any. Or maybe an HDR comparison.

In my amateur opinion, Lucy in DV looks great, and I just sampled Tarzan which looks great as well.

Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this question or if has been asked and/or answered already.

Thanks.


----------



## Ralph Potts

mr b said:


> Greetings Ralph, I'm looking forward to your Tarzan review as well.
> 
> I did have a question / request for you. Have you ever done a comparison of a UHD versus a stream version (ie. VuDu?) I don't see any DV equipment on your list, but wasn't sure if you had access to any. Or maybe an HDR comparison.
> 
> In my amateur opinion, Lucy in DV looks great, and I just sampled Tarzan which looks great as well.
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this question or if has been asked and/or answered already.
> 
> Thanks.


Greetings,

I haven't done any comparisons and am not currently set up for Dolby Vision. I understand that it does in fact look amazing though. We'll see going forward. 

Regards,


----------



## CountryBumkin

*Where is Independence Day?*

I just received (Oct. 2016) my copy of "Independence Day Resurgence" from my Amazon preorder. 
I wanted to see what you thought of the movie - but I can't find a review here. Maybe I missed it. I looked at the movie-review database too, and I don't see the original Independence Day listed either (under listings for "I"). 
Just curious now - did AVS review either of these movies?


Bummer - it sounds like a loser https://www.wired.com/2016/06/independence-day-resurgence-review/


Watched the movie, after posting here - it was not as bad as the reviewer (wired.com) above wrote. Actually I liked it.


----------



## Ralph Potts

CountryBumkin said:


> I just received (Oct. 2016) my copy of "Independence Day Resurgence" from my Amazon preorder.
> I wanted to see what you thought of the movie - but I can't find a review here. Maybe I missed it. I looked at the movie-review database too, and I don't see the original Independence Day listed either (under listings for "I").
> Just curious now - did AVS review either of these movies?
> 
> 
> Bummer - it sounds like a loser https://www.wired.com/2016/06/independence-day-resurgence-review/


Greetings,

Unfortunately 20th Century Fox rarely ships review product to arrive prior to street date. ID Resurgence was no different and arrived yesterday. I hope to post my review tomorrow.


Regards,


----------



## RMK!

*Undecided, The Movie*

This Netflix Mockumentary is worthy of a watch and a Ralph Potts review ...


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## discone

Hello Ralph,

Is there a review coming up for Alice Through the Looking Glass? I tried doing a search but came up empty.

Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts

discone said:


> Hello Ralph,
> 
> Is there a review coming up for Alice Through the Looking Glass? I tried doing a search but came up empty.
> 
> Thanks!


Greetings,

So sorry discone, but I don't have coverage plans for Alice.


Regards,


----------



## discone

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> So sorry discone, but I don't have coverage plans for Alice.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ok. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Hey Ralph , whats coming up for next month, and are you covering Hell or High Water or In a Valley of Violence?


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## RMK!

*Hell or High Water*

We watched this excellent film directed by David Mackenzie stars Jeff Bridges, Chris Pine and Ben Foster. Great story and performances by virtually every cast member ("What don't you want?", you have to see the film to get that quote). I think Hell or High Water is the best film I've seen in 2016 and I hope you get a chance to review this one Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here are the titles I have in hand, with the exception of The Magnificent Seven, which is scheduled to arrive early in the week:























My apologies for not getting to this one sooner. Been busy and the Thanksgiving Holiday didn't help.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This one arrived yesterday.












Regards,


----------



## pkeegan

Ralph/Lee
You might want to do a review of Hunt for the Widerpeople. Its out on Blu-Ray now. Sam Neil (of Jurassic Park) says no one will remember him but will remember the Kid. Great Indie film from New Zealand.


----------



## Murbella7

discone said:


> Hello Ralph,
> 
> Is there a review coming up for Alice Through the Looking Glass? I tried doing a search but came up empty.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a review, don't bother. Big fan of Mia Wasikowska but sadly, a lousy movie.


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I am currently working on:












Regards,


----------



## Steve544

CountryBumkin said:


> I just received (Oct. 2016) my copy of "Independence Day Resurgence" from my Amazon preorder.
> I wanted to see what you thought of the movie - but I can't find a review here. Maybe I missed it. I looked at the movie-review database too, and I don't see the original Independence Day listed either (under listings for "I").
> Just curious now - did AVS review either of these movies?
> 
> 
> Bummer - it sounds like a loser https://www.wired.com/2016/06/independence-day-resurgence-review/
> 
> 
> Watched the movie, after posting here - it was not as bad as the reviewer (wired.com) above wrote. Actually I liked it.


This film was roundly criticized for its weak rehashing of the original Independence Day and in my opinion, deservedly so. Many hole plots, some weak and obvious CGI along with the good CGI as well. Never the less, the Blue Ray deserves its accolades for the excellent quality of the discs video and audio which could easily be used as a demo disc to show off the quality of your own home theater set up.


VIDEO QUALITY....
Independence Day Resurgence displays some of the finest video quality you will find anywhere. Colors are true and bright with color correction doing nothing to take away of the imaging. Skin tones are very natural and contrast is excellent throughout the film. Small details such as hair and skin pores are easily seen and are not blurred into mushiness. While several 'previews' ,which add up to nothing more than advertisements for other movies and take up room on the disc's limited room causing for greater compression of the film you are paying for, the video quality remains superb. Average bit rate appeared to be 30 Mbps which is not very high but better than those with those low 20 rates.

AUDIO QUALITY....
While there is no Atmos 7.1 format on this disc, the lossless DTS HD MA 7.1 codec is utilized to its full potential. Not only is the audio totally immersive, the audio engineers use the surround channels for a lot more than simply spreading the musical score around. There is a ton of discreet audio foley fx spread across and around the different sound stages. These fx come from all directions so you are in the battles from all angles. Your LFE channel will also get a great workout throughout the film's many action sequences. 10 stars on the audio for sure.

EXTRAS....
Aside from the completely unnecessary ads for Blu Ray and other movies, the disc has several decent extras. The bloopers, which I usually enjoy when they are included, are not the funniest and are often redundant. They are all shown with the blue screen in the rear as almost all the CGI was done with blue screen rather than green screen. You are also provided with the typical directors commentary which I never listen to. Additionally, there is a typical 'making of' documentary. One extra, 'It's Early, ABQ" is a hilarious spoof that is not to be missed and a wonderful addition. Still another extra is entitled 'The War of 1996' which could have been a part of the film serving as a prologue but would have made the theatrical release far too long. Never the less, it takes on the appearance of a news report going back to the original Independence Day. There is also a concept art gallery which I didn't look at and the Standard Def disc.

The UV download process for this Fox movie is horrible. The redemption code has far too many letters and numbers that could be interpreted as something else. I tried every possible alternative for S that could be a 5 and B that could be an 8, G that could be a 6 but I still cannot have the code verified. There is no way to contact customer support other than by email which I have sent. I have no idea how long it may take for them to get back to me on my inability to redeem the download and there is no phone number to call on their website. A real pain in the butt and inconvenience. So far, I have heard nothing back.

The movie deserves the negative reviews it received on many levels, however if you can get past the holes in the storyline it remained an enjoyable evening with popcorn at hand. The real value of the film on blue ray is the excellent transfer for both the audio and video.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These have arrived:











Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

This arrived and I am working on it now...Amy Adams and Isla Fischer = and extra *


----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


> This arrived and I am working on it now...Amy Adams and Isla Fischer = and extra *



Greetings,

Looking forward to your thoughts on this one. 


Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on this one.
> 
> 
> Regards,


It was unique indeed. Just finished it. Hope it to be up by end of today!


----------



## Aetherhole

I think your criticism (or at least the tone) is kind of unwarranted, JVoth. This is a forum that caters to the extreme for home theater enthusiasts, but it also caters to those who are casual enthusiasts as well.

Not everyone on the forums has 4K/HDR, Atmos/DTS-X capable systems. While we have Ralph who caters reviews to the latest and greatest, it is actually nice to have someone who doesn't have extreme, bleeding-edge equipment doing reviews.

I'd venture to say that the vast majority of the people on this website don't have a fully cutting-edge system, so maybe Lee's reviews are MORE valid and applicable to most of the people frequenting the forums.

This is only assuming that Lee hasn't actually finished updating all his theater...


----------



## kwok lau

Aetherhole, You said exactly what I want to say. I fully agree with you. I dare to say that most o the posters and viewers of this website do NOT have 4K / hdr and the latest surround sound equipment similar to what Ralph has. Therefore, when the movie review by Ralph reach rating of 90 or above, that movie should be PERFECT for most "casual" viewers whose AV equipment would just be 1080K, 3d capable and the latest surround of non-Atmos/DTS-X capable system. 99 percent of the current movie reviews are done by Ralph, which is good for all viewers. However, I encourage Lee to post more his reviews as well. The "Casual" love to see his opinion for sure.
Lee in reading - I support you , because your AV equipment does not cheap stuff. Most of the posters and viewers do NOT even have what you have.


----------



## Ralph Potts

JVoth said:


> Lee,
> Not trying to be a jerk, but this is a forum for guys that go to the near extreme with movies. Did you ever finish your room? Several people asked and you just stopped responding. How can you review movies for this site if you don't have a proper theater to watch/listen? You're build thread is in your signature for crying out loud. Again, not trying to be a jerk, but c'mon. How can we trust your reviews?





Aetherhole said:


> I think your criticism (or at least the tone) is kind of unwarranted, JVoth. This is a forum that caters to the extreme for home theater enthusiasts, but it also caters to those who are casual enthusiasts as well.
> 
> Not everyone on the forums has 4K/HDR, Atmos/DTS-X capable systems. While we have Ralph who caters reviews to the latest and greatest, it is actually nice to have someone who doesn't have extreme, bleeding-edge equipment doing reviews.
> 
> I'd venture to say that the vast majority of the people on this website don't have a fully cutting-edge system, so maybe Lee's reviews are MORE valid and applicable to most of the people frequenting the forums.
> 
> This is only assuming that Lee hasn't actually finished updating all his theater...





kwok lau said:


> Aetherhole, You said exactly what I want to say. I fully agree with you. I dare to say that most o the posters and viewers of this website do NOT have 4K / hdr and the latest surround sound equipment similar to what Ralph has. Therefore, when the movie review by Ralph reach rating of 90 or above, that movie should be PERFECT for most "casual" viewers whose AV equipment would just be 1080K, 3d capable and the latest surround of non-Atmos/DTS-X capable system. 99 percent of the current movie reviews are done by Ralph, which is good for all viewers. However, I encourage Lee to post more his reviews as well. The "Casual" love to see his opinion for sure.
> Lee in reading - I support you , because your AV equipment does not cheap stuff. Most of the posters and viewers do NOT even have what you have.


Greetings,

I texted Lee and brought this discussion to his attention. I suppose he will respond when he has a moment but I wanted to chime in. I am assuming that no one has bothered to look at Lee's Reference Review system listed at the end of his reviews (Nocturnal Animals being the most recent). His equipment list speaks for itself. 

I do appreciate the support by those that spoke up as I believe the original comment by JVoth was a bit inflammatory. Trying to stay on top of the advances in technology isn't easy or cheap. We do the best that we can to provide the community with reviews that will hopefully enable them to make informed buying decisions. 

Again, I am sure that Lee will follow up when he gets the chance. Thanks as always for everyone's support. 


Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

JVoth said:


> Lee,
> Not trying to be a jerk, but this is a forum for guys that go to the near extreme with movies. Did you ever finish your room? Several people asked and you just stopped responding. How can you review movies for this site if you don't have a proper theater to watch/listen? You're build thread is in your signature for crying out loud. Again, not trying to be a jerk, but c'mon. How can we trust your reviews?


No worries, you didn't have to try to be a jerk 

Like Ralph said above, did you read my reference review system at the bottom of the review(s)??

Here it is below for you to see if you didn't.

"Reference Review System:

Sony VPL-VW665 4K Ultra High Definition Front Projector
Falcon Screens Horizon 138" 2.35:1 Acoustically Transparent Screen
Da-Lite Pro Imager Projector Screen Masking System
Yamaha CX-A5100 AV Processor - Calibrated by Jeff Meier @ Accucal
ATI AT4000 Signature Series Amplifiers 11x200 Watts
Samsung UBD-K8500 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
Sony BDP-S790 Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
Next Level Acoustics- CI-IWHD Monitors x3 (LCR)
Next Level Acoustics- CI-IW55 x4 (Surrounds)
Next Level Acoustics- CI-IC44A x4 (Atmos)
Next Level Acoustics- CI-HV15 Sub
AudioQuest Wires

Sony 75XBR940D 75" 4K Ultra High Definition HDR LED
Anthem MRX-520-AV Receiver
Samsung UBD-K8500 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
Sony BDP-S790 Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
Next Level Acoustics- Fusion Cinema Trio
Next Level Acoustics- CI-IWSUR6.1
Next Level Acoustics- CI-HV10 Sub"

As you can see, it certainly is a step above what most reviewers are using.
Sorry I stopped updating my theater build thread, it didn't get much action while I was building so it became out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Steve544

Lee Weber said:


> No worries, you didn't have to try to be a jerk
> 
> Like Ralph said above, did you read my reference review system at the bottom of the review(s)??
> 
> Here it is below for you to see if you didn't.
> 
> "Reference Review System:
> 
> Sony VPL-VW665 4K Ultra High Definition Front Projector
> Falcon Screens Horizon 138" 2.35:1 Acoustically Transparent Screen
> Da-Lite Pro Imager Projector Screen Masking System
> Yamaha CX-A5100 AV Processor - Calibrated by Jeff Meier @ Accucal
> ATI AT4000 Signature Series Amplifiers 11x200 Watts
> Samsung UBD-K8500 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
> Sony BDP-S790 Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
> Next Level Acoustics- CI-IWHD Monitors x3 (LCR)
> Next Level Acoustics- CI-IW55 x4 (Surrounds)
> Next Level Acoustics- CI-IC44A x4 (Atmos)
> Next Level Acoustics- CI-HV15 Sub
> AudioQuest Wires
> 
> Sony 75XBR940D 75" 4K Ultra High Definition HDR LED
> Anthem MRX-520-AV Receiver
> Samsung UBD-K8500 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
> Sony BDP-S790 Blu-ray Player (HDMI Audio/Video)
> Next Level Acoustics- Fusion Cinema Trio
> Next Level Acoustics- CI-IWSUR6.1
> Next Level Acoustics- CI-HV10 Sub"
> 
> As you can see, it certainly is a step above what most reviewers are using.
> Sorry I stopped updating my theater build thread, it didn't get much action while I was building so it became out of sight out of mind.


Personally, having been a professional reviewer for the last 25+ years, largely writing reviews, articles and tutorials related to film and editing gear and software, but not quite as expert as Ralph Potts in this area, I find his reviews of Blu Rays and UHD (which I do not have) to be exactly what I look for in a review. He writes clear and concise evaluations of a disc's video and audio quality covering all bases within those two areas. No one, including Ralph, can have only the very finest of gear and while his gear might be superior to yours, I am sure that there are many whose gear is heads and tails above his. So what? Did you want the review based upon what he saw from a 4x3 monitor and 1950 Fisher speakers? 

A little appreciation for his hard and honest work is needed.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Personally, having been a professional reviewer for the last 25+ years, largely writing reviews, articles and tutorials related to film and editing gear and software, but not quite as expert as Ralph Potts in this area, I find his reviews of Blu Rays and UHD (which I do not have) to be exactly what I look for in a review. He writes clear and concise evaluations of a disc's video and audio quality covering all bases within those two areas. No one, including Ralph, can have only the very finest of gear and while his gear might be superior to yours, I am sure that there are many whose gear is heads and tails above his. So what? Did you want the review based upon what he saw from a 4x3 monitor and 1950 Fisher speakers?
> 
> A little appreciation for his hard and honest work is needed.


Greetings,

Thanks so much Steve. It's always nice to hear that your work is appreciated. 


Regards,


----------



## jsgrise

Looking forward for Man Down, looks like it went under the radar.


----------



## tezster

Will there be a blu-ray UHD review of Planet Earth II?


----------



## Ralph Potts

tezster said:


> Will there be a blu-ray UHD review of Planet Earth II?


Greetings,

I haven't seen a press release as of yet. If I receive a review solicitation I will advise. 


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Just finished watching "Collateral Beauty".
It had many actors/actresses in it that I liked _ Hellen Mirren, Kate Winslet, Will Smith, to name a few...
I like my fantasy movies with feel good endings.
Well this was a bit of twist _ and then it wasn't _ then it was...
Thoroughly enjoyed this. 

Hope to see your review on this Ralph.


----------



## kclawrence

Any uhd review of fantastic beasts?


----------



## Ralph Potts

kclawrence said:


> Any uhd review of fantastic beasts?


Greetings,

Should arrive this week for review.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> Just finished watching "Collateral Beauty".
> It had many actors/actresses in it that I liked _ Hellen Mirren, Kate Winslet, Will Smith, to name a few...
> I like my fantasy movies with feel good endings.
> Well this was a bit of twist _ and then it wasn't _ then it was...
> Thoroughly enjoyed this.
> 
> Hope to see your review on this Ralph.


Greetings,

It's up! 


Regards,


----------



## puddy77

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I haven't seen a press release as of yet. If I receive a review solicitation I will advise.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, here's the recent press release:

BBC AMERICA’s PLANET EARTH II, The First Ever Natural History Television Series Released on 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray, In the U.S. and Canada on March 28, 2017 Narrated by Sir David Attenborough

http://www.bbcwpressroom.com/home-entertainment/press/bbc-americas-planet-earth-ii-first-ever-natural-history-television-series-released-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-u-s-canada-march-28-2017-narrated-sir-david-attenborough/

I hope you get a review copy of the UHD BD.


----------



## Ralph Potts

puddy77 said:


> Ralph, here's the recent press release:
> 
> BBC AMERICA’s PLANET EARTH II, The First Ever Natural History Television Series Released on 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray, In the U.S. and Canada on March 28, 2017 Narrated by Sir David Attenborough
> 
> http://www.bbcwpressroom.com/home-entertainment/press/bbc-americas-planet-earth-ii-first-ever-natural-history-television-series-released-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-u-s-canada-march-28-2017-narrated-sir-david-attenborough/
> 
> I hope you get a review copy of the UHD BD.


Greetings,

Thanks. What I meant was that, generally, a press release will come to me from the studio along with a review request solicitation. I haven't received one and probably won't at this point. We'll see though. :frown:

Regards,


----------



## puddy77

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thanks. What I meant was that, generally, a press release will come to me from the studio along with a review request solicitation. I haven't received one and probably won't at this point. We'll see though. :frown:
> 
> Regards,


That is unfortunate. I've only seen a few reviews from sites in the UK where the discs came out last week. It seems like it will be a reference title. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to get a review copy. Doesn't Warner still handle their production/distribution? Maybe you could reach out?


----------



## GunmetalR56

Hi Ralph, my apologies if I've missed it but are you planning a review of 4K Oblivion? I'm curious as to what you think when comparing the Atmos track to the BD DTS MA track.

Love the 4K picture on this disc and the Atmos mix makes fantastic use of the overheads but I found that I actually prefer the DTS track (it seems much more visceral).  This is a first!

Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts

tezster said:


> Will there be a blu-ray UHD review of Planet Earth II?





puddy77 said:


> Ralph, here's the recent press release:
> 
> BBC AMERICA’s PLANET EARTH II, The First Ever Natural History Television Series Released on 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray, In the U.S. and Canada on March 28, 2017 Narrated by Sir David Attenborough
> 
> http://www.bbcwpressroom.com/home-entertainment/press/bbc-americas-planet-earth-ii-first-ever-natural-history-television-series-released-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-u-s-canada-march-28-2017-narrated-sir-david-attenborough/
> 
> I hope you get a review copy of the UHD BD.





puddy77 said:


> That is unfortunate. I've only seen a few reviews from sites in the UK where the discs came out last week. It seems like it will be a reference title. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to get a review copy. Doesn't Warner still handle their production/distribution? Maybe you could reach out?


Greetings,

I reached out to the press contact handling PE II 4K. A copy is headed my way.. 

Thanks for the heads up guys!


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

GunmetalR56 said:


> Hi Ralph, my apologies if I've missed it but are you planning a review of 4K Oblivion? I'm curious as to what you think when comparing the Atmos track to the BD DTS MA track.
> 
> Love the 4K picture on this disc and the Atmos mix makes fantastic use of the overheads but I found that I actually prefer the DTS track (it seems much more visceral).  This is a first!
> 
> Thanks!


Greetings,

At this point I am not planning on a review, but can tell you that I love what Dolby Atmos did with its already stellar sound mix. 


Regards,


----------



## arftech

Greetings Mr. Potts,


Any chance you will be reviewing Fences anytime soon?


----------



## puddy77

arftech said:


> Greetings Mr. Potts,
> 
> 
> Any chance you will be reviewing Fences anytime soon?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-foruma-blu-ray-disc-reviews/2775969-fences-blu-ray-review.html


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what is coming up this week:











Rogue One is on the way. I hope to receive it on Monday. So far Deathly Hallows - Part 1 and Order of the Phoenix are the only 4K releases Warner sent. They advise that Deathly Hallows - Part 2 and Half Blood Prince will be coming. I will update when and if they arrive.


Regards,


----------



## CherylJosie

Can someone help me identify a movie from a vague description of it?

I once watched a science fiction movie but I cannot recall many details, such as plot, title, cast... I am curious to see it again because one image stuck in my mind. I was probably sleeping through most of it, but this mental image is haunting me.

There was a huge alien spaceship sort of gunmetal finish with a forcefield around it 'parked' just offshore, with a portion of its horizontal fuselage/airfoil protruding above the ocean, and maybe a vertical portion of that fuselage towering overhead (or maybe not). One of the male characters, probably the main/star, stood on that fuselage in the water trying to get through the force field to either communicate with, or repel an invasion of, the aliens.

I believe there may have been two alien factions, with one of them trying to help the hapless humans resist invasion/extermination, but then again, my recollection is fuzzy. The only thing I seem to recall is that the presence of that ship was problematic and they were trying to get rid of it. Telepathic communication of some sort may have been involved.

It was a few years ago so this is not a recent movie, and no telling how long it had been out before I saw it. The computer generated graphics looked good so it was not a very old movie either.

Well, thanks.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are arriving this week:













Regards,


----------



## RS3771

I've just learnt that 4K UHD discs do not have region locks; I'd somehow completely missed out on this news and been avoiding importing overseas 4K discs labeled as "Region B" - can any one confirm if any 4K bluray player (Oppo, Panny...) will play any 4K disc from anywhere in the world without any mod.?


----------



## Mr.SoftDome

So glad Split is on deck. I went ahead and purchased the digital download on Vudu this weekend and LOVED this flick. Much better than I thought. Can't wait to watch again. Superb acting from James McAvoy and just amazed how he managed those personalities so seemlessly. 

Won't say much more but really looking forward to your review. This is an own in my opinion.

Rick


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph, are you going to review the 4K UHD 3:10 to Yuma?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Orbitron said:


> Ralph, are you going to review the 4K UHD 3:10 to Yuma?


Greetings,

Just went live Gary.. 


Regards,


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just went live Gary..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Timely as it releases tomorrow. I picked up the Blu-ray some years ago so it was interesting to read your review and the comparative analysis.


----------



## wse

Looking forward to the following reviews of 4K UHD movies in particular:

- Kong Skull Island
- The Great Wall
- Gost in the Shell
- Dracula
- The Fifth Element
- All of Planet of the Apes movies
- Logan
- Life
- Prometheus


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I have these titles in hand and expect to post reviews in the coming week:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

wse said:


> Looking forward to the following reviews of 4K UHD movies in particular:
> 
> - Kong Skull Island
> - The Great Wall
> - Gost in the Shell
> - Dracula
> - The Fifth Element
> - All of Planet of the Apes movies
> - Logan
> - Life
> - Prometheus


Greetings,

Me too! 


Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have these titles in hand and expect to post reviews in the coming week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I have Heat coming so I hope it turns out to be a upgrade. XXX Xander Cage is mindless fun imo, it comes off like they know its not a A list movie and have fun with it.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

So you have Logan and JW 2 coming Ralph?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> So you have Logan and JW 2 coming Ralph?


Greetings,

Yep! Logan should be posted today or tomorrow and JW 2 is enroute.. 


Regards,


----------



## StayingSalty

I enjoy and informed by your reviews. When can we expect a Dolby Vision Ultra HD Blu-ray review? No doubt the forum will be hanging off your every word.


----------



## dave2002ti

StayingSalty said:


> I enjoy and informed by your reviews. When can we expect a Dolby Vision Ultra HD Blu-ray review? No doubt the forum will be hanging off your every word.


Sorry really don't care about Dolby Vision at all or reviews of movies etc in Dolby Vision. Sorry to disappoint Dolby's PR department. Have a great weekend. 

Dave


----------



## Aetherhole

dave2002ti said:


> Sorry really don't care about Dolby Vision at all or reviews of movies etc in Dolby Vision. Sorry to disappoint Dolby's PR department. Have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave




I can understand that you don't care about Dolby Vision since it likely doesn't pertain to you, but there are plenty of people that it does pertain directly to. There are plenty of people who are even curious on the format even though it doesn't directly affect them.


----------



## puddy77

StayingSalty said:


> I enjoy and informed by your reviews. When can we expect a Dolby Vision Ultra HD Blu-ray review? No doubt the forum will be hanging off your every word.


Just FYI, Ralph's projector is HDR10 only. So I doubt he will be doing DV reviews unless he gets a new display. There are no DV projectors at this time.


----------



## StayingSalty

puddy77 said:


> Just FYI, Ralph's projector is HDR10 only. So I doubt he will be doing DV reviews unless he gets a new display. There are no DV projectors at this time.


Yes, that’s why I asked when we can expect a DV review. With DV content being released over the summer I was wondering if there were plans to upgrade his equipment (which would have been a better way of phrasing my question). Ralph, maybe the members can each contribute a dollar toward it.


----------



## Ralph Potts

StayingSalty said:


> Yes, that’s why I asked when we can expect a DV review. With DV content being released over the summer I was wondering if there were plans to upgrade his equipment (which would have been a better way of phrasing my question). Ralph, maybe the members can each contribute a dollar toward it.


Greetings,

I use a front projector, which currently leaves a big questions mark for DV support. We will have to see what the future brings. In the meantime HDR-10 will be what I will cover. We'll see though.. 



Regards,


----------



## Leafs2017

Question - for the modern theatrical releases of IMAX 3D, are they utilizing 4K 3D or is it similar to the HD 3D version I watch at home?


----------



## Gorilla Killa

You have this coming Ralph, I cant make myself blind buy this.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> You have this coming Ralph, I cant make myself blind buy this.


Greetings,

I requested it along with Leon: The Professional. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here are the reviews that I expect to post next week:











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the reviews that I expect to post next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




I'm curious about the power rangers one. Batman I have to buy for my son so let's hope this doesn't disappoint in the audio department.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These two titles are on their way to me, arriving early next week:











Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa




----------



## DAB

Would it be worth while to purchase -say Wonder Woman-- in 4K HDR or wait until it come out(if ever) Dolby vision. Or would PQ be the same..
All gear is 4kUHD/HDR10 & DV, compatible? P65/oppo203/Denon AVR
dB


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I have this title in hand:



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











These are on the way and should arrive before week's end:












Regards,


----------



## Kain

Looking forward to the Kong: Skull Island review!


----------



## Lee Weber

Here are some big blockbusters for ya'll!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


> Here are some big blockbusters for ya'll!


Greetings,

Nice. Looking forward to your reviews. 


Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Nice. Looking forward to your reviews.
> 
> 
> Regards,


...miss me?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


> ...miss me?


Greetings,

Nah, just figured it'd be nice to hear from you.. 


Regards,


----------



## allargon

I noticed _Get Out_ is missing from the review list. Did Universal not send out screeners? I rented it over the weekend and wanted to see your (Ralph, Lee, etc.) take on the audio. It had that low bass that ones feels more than hears to create a ton of suspense.


----------



## Ralph Potts

allargon said:


> I noticed _Get Out_ is missing from the review list. Did Universal not send out screeners? I rented it over the weekend and wanted to see your (Ralph, Lee, etc.) take on the audio. It had that low bass that ones feels more than hears to create a ton of suspense.


Greetings,

Covered it. Here is the link:

Get Out Blu-ray review

If you check the Blu-ray review database, you'll generally find what you're looking for:

AVS Forum Official Blu-ray Review Database

I try and keep on top of updating it. I am a little behind but will do so soon.


Regards,


----------



## allargon

Thanks, Ralph!

I could blame the search engine, but all would really know the issue was that fleshy thing between the keyboard an the monitor.


----------



## Ralph Potts

allargon said:


> Thanks, Ralph!
> 
> I could blame the search engine, but all would really know the issue was that fleshy thing between the keyboard an the monitor.


Greetings,



No worries.


Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Do you have Alien Covenant coming? How about Prometheus 4k release


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> Do you have Alien Covenant coming? How about Prometheus 4k release


Greetings,

I requested Alien Covenant 4K. I haven't seen any press releases on Prometheus 4K..


Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I requested Alien Covenant 4K. I haven't seen any press releases on Prometheus 4K..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Comes out next Tuesday, I have both coming No HDR but I dont own a copy so no matter.


----------



## audiofan1

Gorilla Killa said:


> Comes out next Tuesday, I have both coming No HDR but I dont own a copy so no matter.


 here too! can't wait , just glad i only have to double dip on one but its worth it I'm hoping at least


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> I requested Alien Covenant 4K. I haven't seen any press releases on Prometheus 4K..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Watching Alien Covenant 4K tonight. Looking forward to it


----------



## rdgrimes

Gorilla Killa said:


> Comes out next Tuesday, I have both coming No HDR but I dont own a copy so no matter.


FWIW, Promethius does have HDR.


----------



## audiofan1

Franin said:


> Watching Alien Covenant 4K tonight. Looking forward to it


 Hey Frank 

I originally planned a double feature but looks like it will be Prometheus 4k tonight and Covenant tomorrow looking forward to your thoughts


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I have coming up:











Regards,


----------



## audiofan1

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Here is what I have coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


 Sweet! looking forward to both reviews


----------



## Franin

audiofan1 said:


> Hey Frank
> 
> 
> 
> I originally planned a double feature but looks like it will be Prometheus 4k tonight and Covenant tomorrow looking forward to your thoughts




I didn't mind covenant. Wasn't the best but wasn't bad either. The Atmos track was good. I don't have a 4K projector yet so cannot comment on the 4K but the Pq looked good in 1080p


----------



## Franin

audiofan1 said:


> Sweet! looking forward to both reviews




Looking forward to the GOFTG2 review Ralph


----------



## audiofan1

Franin said:


> I didn't mind covenant. Wasn't the best but wasn't bad either. The Atmos track was good. I don't have a 4K projector yet so cannot comment on the 4K but the Pq looked good in 1080p


 Good to hear . I'm watching as soon as dinner is done


----------



## Franin

audiofan1 said:


> Good to hear . I'm watching as soon as dinner is done




Let us know what you think Jeff


----------



## PioManiac

The 4K/UHD Alien Covenant was Total Eye Candy in HDR on my 65" OLED 

...cant wait to re-watch on the Big Screen at 120" with the JVC on the weekend.

The new 4K/UHDHDR release of Prometheus was good too, but the 1080 BD was already near flawless,
and both come from a 2K DI master, and the same DTS-HD MA 7.1 audio (no Atmos or DTS:X)
...so the biggest improvement was the addition of HDR.

Totally enjoyed Both !


----------



## Iwanthd

Any chance for The Good, The Bad and The Ugly 50th Anniversary Blu-Ray review?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here's the latest arrivals:










This arrives early next week (Better Late Than Never!):











Regards,


----------



## Jive Turkey

PioManiac said:


> The new 4K/UHDHDR release of Prometheus was good too, but the 1080 BD was already near flawless,
> and both come from a 2K DI master, and the same DTS-HD MA 7.1 audio (no Atmos or DTS:X)
> ...so the biggest improvement was the addition of HDR.


No Atmos....2K DI...now I'm regretting giving my Bluray copy to my son.

But there's HDR...do you notice it significantly compared to the Bluray?


----------



## PioManiac

Jive Turkey said:


> No Atmos....2K DI...now I'm regretting giving my Bluray copy to my son.
> 
> But there's HDR...do you notice it significantly compared to the Bluray?


It's one of my Favorite movies in the past 5 years, and gets used as Demo material quite often.
No Atmos was a bit of let down, But the good news is the DTS-HD MA is Very well done.

So for me the 4K added just enough sharpness over the bluray 
and the HDR was the icing on an already delicious cake.
Worth the Double Dip? If you have a good 4K/HDR capable TV/Projector....Absolutely!

(I actually liked the movie quite a bit more then the new Alien Covenant.)

...and don't worry about giving away your Bluray, the 4K UHD comes with the BD disc too


----------



## alwaller

What about Transformers 5?


----------



## Ralph Potts

alwaller said:


> What about Transformers 5?


Greetings,

I expect to receive both the UHD and 3D Blu-ray versions. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I currently have in hand and plan to post in the coming week:











Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Here is what I currently have in hand and plan to post in the coming week:
> 
> 
> Regards,


Blade Runner first!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived this morning. I expect to also receive the Ultra HD version as well. I will update when that shows.











Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

This just came, but I am heading off to CEDIA, Will get it up ASAP!!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived today:











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived this morning. I expect to also receive the Ultra HD version as well. I will update when that shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Picked up the The Mummy on UHD today will be screeening tonight


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Any chance you'll be taking a look at these Ralph?


----------



## Franin

Gorilla Killa said:


> Any chance you'll be taking a look at these Ralph?




I hope he gets a chance to review Starship troopers


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I have these in hand:










The Big Sick is going up today. Wonder Woman UHD will probably go tomorrow.











I received confirmation that Wonder Woman 3D is on the way, but it hasn't arrived yet. I am going on vacation at week's end. If it doesn't arrive before then, I will get to it when I return.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> Any chance you'll be taking a look at these Ralph?
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I was told that review product for Starship Troopers would NOT be going out.
> 
> I haven't seen any press announcement for Zero Dark Thirty. I will definitely be picking up Starship Troopers, and will probably post my thoughts here in the forum. I will inquire about ZDT and advise.
> 
> 
> Regards,


----------



## tezster

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The Big Sick is going up today. Wonder Woman UHD will probably go tomorrow.
> 
> I received confirmation that Wonder Woman 3D is on the way, but it hasn't arrived yet. I am going on vacation at week's end. If it doesn't arrive before then, I will get to it when I return.
> 
> Regards,


So you'll be reviewing both the UHD and 3D versions of Wonder Woman?


----------



## Ralph Potts

tezster said:


> So you'll be reviewing both the UHD and 3D versions of Wonder Woman?


Greetings,

Yes. I have the UHD in hand, but the 3D version hasn't arrived as of yet.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have these in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Sick is going up today. Wonder Woman UHD will probably go tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received confirmation that Wonder Woman 3D is on the way, but it hasn't arrived yet. I am going on vacation at week's end. If it doesn't arrive before then, I will get to it when I return.
> 
> 
> Regards,





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Yes. I have the UHD in hand, but the 3D version hasn't arrived as of yet.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

The 3D Blu-ray arrived this morning. The review will go tomorrow.


Regards,


----------



## kyda

I can not wait for the review of the Wonder Woman 3D. Thanks


----------



## Rengozu

I'll buy the original Starship Troopers UHD blind, but was looking for some insight on the new one. Don't know if it's a complete turd or if an amazing Atmos audio mix might make it watchable etc.


----------



## rdgrimes

Rengozu said:


> I'll buy the original Starship Troopers UHD blind, but was looking for some insight on the new one. Don't know if it's a complete turd or if an amazing Atmos audio mix might make it watchable etc.


Its extremely bright to the point where some details are blown out. Quite variable from scene to scene. The use of HDR hasn't really added anything, they just made it all a lot brighter. Color me disappointed. In some respects the included BD has a more balanced image. Audio is quite good however.


----------



## wormraper

rdgrimes said:


> Its extremely bright to the point where some details are blown out. Quite variable from scene to scene. The use of HDR hasn't really added anything, they just made it all a lot brighter. Color me disappointed. In some respects the included BD has a more balanced image. Audio is quite good however.


rdgrimes. Are you talking about the original, or the new animated film that came out the same day?


----------



## JeffR1

*Captian Underpants Blu-ray*

Not that I would expect you to review this Ralph, but for anyone who is curios, it's certainly not toddler material.  .... far from it...
I like my cartoons and I just had to rent this one, it was pretty funny and I laughed out loud through out the movie.
It was a cross between South Park and Beavis & Butthead _ a fair amount of crude humour, but not quite as crude as those.

It was just so stupid I sat there with my jaw and eyes wide open, only animation could get away with this.

Favourite scene; the last few bars of Tchaikovsky's 1812 overture played with whoopi-cushions ! 

If you're the stuffy, non-juvenile type that worries about what other people think about what you watch, then this isn't for you. 
You need to park your brain at the door for sure on this one...


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> Not that I would expect you to review this Ralph, but for anyone who is curios, it's certainly not toddler material.  .... far from it...
> I like my cartoons and I just had to rent this one, it was pretty funny and I laughed out loud through out the movie.
> It was a cross between South Park and Beavis & Butthead _ a fair amount of crude humour, but not quite as crude as those.
> 
> It was just so stupid I sat there with my jaw and eyes wide open, only animation could get away with this.
> 
> Favourite scene; the last few bars of Tchaikovsky's 1812 overture played with whoopi-cushions !
> 
> If you're the stuffy, non-juvenile type that worries about what other people think about what you watch, then this isn't for you.
> You need to park your brain at the door for sure on this one...


Greetings,

Thanks Jeff. This one arrived on UHD right before I went on vacation. I will take a look at it when I return. 


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thanks Jeff. This one arrived on UHD right before I went on vacation. I will take a look at it when I return.
> 
> 
> Regards,


 It will be interesting to see your comments on this one ! 
I don't think there is any sitting on the fence with this one, I think you'll either love it or hate it.
We'll see.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Back from Vacation*

Greetings,


Here is what I have in hand:










These will post in the next few days.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will post in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Seen pirates looking forward to your Transformers review Ralph


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Here is what I have in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will post in the next few days.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

Be advised that I didn't receive Transformers in 4K just 3D. I requested both, and was told I would receive both, but only the 3D version showed. I will try and get a copy.

Regards,


----------



## Dave-T

Ralph,

I am curious to read your review on the Tranformers last knight UHD. Somebody on the Oppo 203 thread said that the UHD disc is having issues. I was thinking about picking it up but that has deterred me from a purchase. Hopefully when you review the UHD disc you do not have any issues as you are running a Oppo 203 in your setup as well.

Thanks;

Dave


----------



## Dave-T

Ralph,

I am curious to read your review on the Tranformers last knight UHD. Somebody on the Oppo 203 thread said that the UHD disc is having issues. I was thinking about picking it up but that has deterred me from a purchase. Hopefully when you review the UHD disc you do not have any issues as you are running a Oppo 203 in your setup as well.

Thanks;

Dave


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dave-T said:


> Ralph,
> 
> I am curious to read your review on the Tranformers last knight UHD. Somebody on the Oppo 203 thread said that the UHD disc is having issues. I was thinking about picking it up but that has deterred me from a purchase. Hopefully when you review the UHD disc you do not have any issues as you are running a Oppo 203 in your setup as well.
> 
> Thanks;
> 
> Dave


Greetings,

Zero playback issues Dave. My review will go up later.

Regards,


----------



## Justin Patel

Is there any retailer where you can get the 4K digital copy when it comes out and the 4K Blu-ray on its later release date? Like I want to get Spider Man Homecoming now but don't want to double pay for the digital and disc.


----------



## puddy77

Justin Patel said:


> Is there any retailer where you can get the 4K digital copy when it comes out and the 4K Blu-ray on its later release date? Like I want to get Spider Man Homecoming now but don't want to double pay for the digital and disc.


Nope.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Back From Vacation!*

Greetings,

I returned home late yesterday and will be playing some catch up. Here is what is coming up:











I am waiting for Fedex and UPS to make my deliveries. There are other titles coming as well. I will update when I have them in hand.


Regards,


----------



## Shaffin

Any plans to review the 4K HDR restored "Close Encounters Of The Third Kind"? I believe it just got released and hearing it is reference material, which is impressive given its age.


----------



## Torqdog

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I returned home late yesterday and will be playing some catch up. Here is what is coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Fedex and UPS to make my deliveries. There are other titles coming as well. I will update when I have them in hand.
> 
> 
> Regards,


I just watched the 4k Kick Ass the other night. Huge improvement over the 1080p in both audio and visual.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Shaffin said:


> Any plans to review the 4K HDR restored "Close Encounters Of The Third Kind"? I believe it just got released and hearing it is reference material, which is impressive given its age.


Greetings,

There was a glitch and it wasn't sent originally. The studio forwarded a copy which I expect to receive tomorrow. I will probably post a Spot Light article in the next week.


Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I returned home late yesterday and will be playing some catch up. Here is what is coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Fedex and UPS to make my deliveries. There are other titles coming as well. I will update when I have them in hand.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph,

Baby Driver had such good special effects and a superb soundtrack - I really liked it a lot. Good character actors in that movie for sure. Ansel Elgort is a phenomenal actor!

Looking forward to your upcoming review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here's what's in hand and coming up next:












Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's in hand and coming up next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Definitely will be picking up Spider-Man. Looking forward to your review Ralph


----------



## Rengozu

Really looking forward to your assorted Charlie Brown 4K UHD reviews. Can only hope the audio lives up to the hype. 



(but really, bring on Spiderman!)


----------



## Dale124

Hi Ralph. I see that they released "How The Grinch Stole Christmas " in 4K recently. This is a Christmas favorite for my family. Any plans on a review on that old flick?
Dale.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dale124 said:


> Hi Ralph. I see that they released "How The Grinch Stole Christmas " in 4K recently. This is a Christmas favorite for my family. Any plans on a review on that old flick?
> Dale.


Greetings,

I am not planning coverage at the moment Dale. If that changes I will update this thread. Thanks for checking in! 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived today from Fox. Look for coverage at the beginning of the week:












Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived today from Fox. Look for coverage at the beginning of the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Awesome looking forward to your review Ralph


----------



## JeffR1

*Maudie*

Rented this as my third free one.
Didn't think it was going to be much and didn't even look at the write up, just grabbed it off the shelf because I didn't see it.

What a wonderful story this turned out to be; and the Nova Scotia country side, what a treat ! :smile:
A really nice change from aliens, guns, destruction and violence...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maud_Lewis
(may want to watch the movie first before reading the WiKi)


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These will be going up today and tomorrow:












Regards,


----------



## mr b

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This arrived today from Fox. Look for coverage at the beginning of the week:
> 
> Regards,


Looking forward to your review of the latest Apes movie. I found it to be close to reference, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Ralph Potts

mr b said:


> Looking forward to your review of the latest Apes movie. I found it to be close to reference, but that's just my personal opinion.


Greetings,

It went live several days ago..


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I currently have in hand:











Look for the reviews in the coming week.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I currently have in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for the reviews in the coming week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Atomic blonde and cars 3 for me


----------



## Nalleh

Dble pst.


----------



## Nalleh

Ralph Potts said:


> Gorilla Killa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you'll be taking a look at these Ralph?
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I was told that review product for Starship Troopers would NOT be going out.
> 
> I haven't seen any press announcement for Zero Dark Thirty. I will definitely be picking up Starship Troopers, and will probably post my thoughts here in the forum. I will inquire about ZDT and advise.
> 
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

Hi Ralph.

No news about Starship Troopers or the new sequel Traitors of Mars UHD ?

I watched the latter the other day amd it had a stellar Atmos track


----------



## metalsaber

Will you do the 8pk Harry Potter UHD bundle?


----------



## Ralph Potts

metalsaber said:


> Will you do the 8pk Harry Potter UHD bundle?


Greetings,

I reviewed the HP titles released on UHD earlier this year. I requested those that are being released this month, but so far, nothing has arrived. I am not hopeful, but we'll see.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Coming up:











Regards,


----------



## Torqdog

Ralph, quick question...have you reviewed Pacific Rim 4k? I looked in the bluray database sticky and didn't see it. If you have, please post the link, I'd like to see your impression.

TIA


----------



## Torqdog

Never mind.....found it.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Torqdog said:


> Ralph, quick question...have you reviewed Pacific Rim 4k? I looked in the bluray database sticky and didn't see it. If you have, please post the link, I'd like to see your impression.
> 
> TIA


Greetings,

Sure did. Here is the link:

Pacific Rim UHD Review


The link is in the Database. It's under the UHD Header, found below the individual letter search option at the top of the first post.


Regards,


----------



## sonoftumble

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> There was a glitch and it wasn't sent originally. The studio forwarded a copy which I expect to receive tomorrow. I will probably post a Spot Light article in the next week.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph,

I searched around in the review thread and couldn't find anything on the 40th Anniversary of Close Encounters UHD Blu-ray. ( I saw this movie at the Cinerama Dome in Hollywood on opening night back in 1977. ) My initial impression was grainy. Very, very grainy. It's almost like they used 35mm instead of 70mm negatives. I realize it was film - part of why I was looking forward to it. But that grain was almost like a Marvel show.

I have an LG C7, and I'm wondering if it might look better on my Vizio. I'm curious how it looked to you.


----------



## Ralph Potts

sonoftumble said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> I searched around in the review thread and couldn't find anything on the 40th Anniversary of Close Encounters UHD Blu-ray. ( I saw this movie at the Cinerama Dome in Hollywood on opening night back in 1977. ) My initial impression was grainy. Very, very grainy. It's almost like they used 35mm instead of 70mm negatives. I realize it was film - part of why I was looking forward to it. But that grain was almost like a Marvel show.
> 
> I have an LG C7, and I'm wondering if it might look better on my Vizio. I'm curious how it looked to you.


Greetings,

Only the Blu-ray arrived. 


Regards,


----------



## mtbdudex

*Valerian and the City of A Thousand Planets 4K Ultra HD*

when for Valerian and the City of A Thousand Planets 4K Ultra HD ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:












This is due to arrive Thursday:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

mtbdudex said:


> when for Valerian and the City of A Thousand Planets 4K Ultra HD ?



Greetings,

See my post above Mike. 



Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

A blind by for 4K Valerian on this one !
Even if you don't give it a shinning review Ralph, I just love wallowing in futuristic CGI and special effects ! :grin:


----------



## puddy77

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is due to arrive Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,





Spoiler



Ralph, not sure when your reviews are going up, so could you confirm Dolby Vision on Valerian? Thanks


----------



## Ralph Potts

puddy77 said:


> [/SPOILER]
> Ralph, not sure when your reviews are going up, so could you confirm Dolby Vision on Valerian? Thanks


Greetings,

Confirmed. Hope to get my review posted tomorrow.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

Here is what just landed at my doorstep:












The Harry Potter titles arrived a bit late. Depending on their technical aspects, I am may combine them into one or two reviews.


Regards,


----------



## jsgrise

I just got my copy of Hans Zimmer Live In Prague and waiting to complete my Atmos setup in a week or two to watch it. Are you guys planning a review? Thanks


----------



## sdrucker

jsgrise said:


> I just got my copy of Hans Zimmer Live In Prague and waiting to complete my Atmos setup in a week or two to watch it. Are you guys planning a review? Thanks


i hope so. I picked it up a few weeks ago and the visual images of the orchestra and light show aside, the music is just insane with a 70 piece orchestra.


----------



## Ralph Potts

jsgrise said:


> I just got my copy of Hans Zimmer Live In Prague and waiting to complete my Atmos setup in a week or two to watch it. Are you guys planning a review? Thanks





sdrucker said:


> i hope so. I picked it up a few weeks ago and the visual images of the orchestra and light show aside, the music is just insane with a 70 piece orchestra.


Greetings,

I haven't received it for review. I will see obtaining a copy. Thanks guys! 


Regards,


----------



## jsgrise

sdrucker said:


> i hope so. I picked it up a few weeks ago and the visual images of the orchestra and light show aside, the music is just insane with a 70 piece orchestra.


Good to hear that! As soon as my 5.2.4 setup is completed, next week hopefully, I will watch it. 



Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I haven't received it for review. I will see obtaining a copy. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph, that should be a promising ATMOS track knowing Zimmer.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

jsgrise said:


> I just got my copy of Hans Zimmer Live In Prague and waiting to complete my Atmos setup in a week or two to watch it. Are you guys planning a review? Thanks


I expected this to be enjoyable, but man it exceeded my expectations. Must buy if you have a good setup an of course you like his soundtracks. No time for caution was awesome, wore that out.


----------



## jsgrise

Gorilla Killa said:


> I expected this to be enjoyable, but man it exceeded my expectations. Must buy if you have a good setup an of course you like his soundtracks. No time for caution was awesome, wore that out.


Man I just can't wait! My Venere 2.0 and second pair of Venere Wall will hopefully come this week to complete my 5.1.4 and it will be my test disc for sure!

How was the audio quality? The Atmos immersion?


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Sounded great in my room I dont have ATMOS.....yet


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I have in hand and plan on covering this week:












I make get to these later in the week but will probably cover next week:











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Forgot to include this one in my previous post. It will go live either later this week or early next:











Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Big thanks for doing all these re-release 4k reviews,


----------



## Teremei

jsgrise said:


> I just got my copy of Hans Zimmer Live In Prague and waiting to complete my Atmos setup in a week or two to watch it. Are you guys planning a review? Thanks


This is why I love coming here. I hadn't heard about this release. I ordered it right away. Now I don't have atmos but I do have a good speaker set up. Can't wait to pump the volume up on this one. Hans Zimmer def is one of if not my favorite film music composer.


----------



## jsgrise

Teremei said:


> This is why I love coming here. I hadn't heard about this release. I ordered it right away. Now I don't have atmos but I do have a good speaker set up. Can't wait to pump the volume up on this one. Hans Zimmer def is one of if not my favorite film music composer.


Reading the reviews from the people who saw it, we are in for a threat! Can't wait to finally watch it!


----------



## jsgrise

*LAND OF MINE (UNDER SANDET)
*

Watched the first 10 minutes yesterday, looks promising. Very tense!


----------



## Torqdog

@Ralph Potts, do you ever review concert blurays? I realize music is totally a subjective thing but nevertheless, there are still technical merits that would be interesting to know from your perspective.


----------



## Teremei

jsgrise said:


> Reading the reviews from the people who saw it, we are in for a threat! Can't wait to finally watch it!


Watched it, loved it. Now I'm not going to blame it all on this bluray, but it inspired me to upgrade my speakers. It just happened to be perfect timing of paying off my TV and having the RF-7II and RC-64II as personal dream speakers for me. So I finally bit the bullet. I won't be upgrading to Atmos until next summer when the Denon 4400 atmos receiver is on sale. But it's something I can look forward to next year, finally jumping to atmos. But for now I can't WAIT to hear this concert again with the big bad boys I have coming in. Of course I'm going to be watching a ton of my favorite movies again too haha. But thanks for mentioning that concert. My personal favorites were tracks with vocals. So Gladiator and Lion King were big treats. I love that they are just a little bit different versions from the officially released tracks. It's like hearing them again for the first time!

I love Interstellar soundtrack. But damn it's just not the same without an ancient huge organ.
https://youtu.be/L_8t2VlwK4w?t=208


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what arrived today:












I plan on getting them up this week. Stay tuned.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Erod

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


This is an amazing movie, especially for any man with a daughter. Best sci-fi in a long time.

Looks like I'm about to double purchase.


----------



## geocab

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Flipping fantastic! Can't wait for the review!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I have in hand and plan on posting this week:











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Really looking forward to these. Some of my favorite movies!


----------



## Teremei

I bought Dark Knight and Inception but looking forward to your input.


----------



## Teremei

Is it true they converted T2 to 3D and in the UK they are getting a 3D release? This really pisses me off. I really love 4K but really GOOD 3D conversions (Wizard of Oz, Jurassic Park, etc. . ) are AWESOME.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is what I currently have in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Toe

Any plans to review Lego Movie Ninjago Ralph? Watched the blu ray last night and loved it! Total bass fest, great picture and a really fun movie IMO. Looking to add the UHD version to my collection now. Check it out either way!  

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Toe said:


> Any plans to review Lego Movie Ninjago Ralph? Watched the blu ray last night and loved it! Total bass fest, great picture and a really fun movie IMO. Looking to add the UHD version to my collection now. Check it out either way!
> 
> Happy New Year!


Greetings,

Hey Todd, I requested both the UHD and 3D versions, and received a product confirmation from the studio, but they never arrived. I advised the studio, but with the holidays I think it fell between the cracks and won't be sorted out until the new year. I look forward to seeing it! 

Happy New Year!


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Toe said:


> Any plans to review Lego Movie Ninjago Ralph? Watched the blu ray last night and loved it! Total bass fest, great picture and a really fun movie IMO. Looking to add the UHD version to my collection now. Check it out either way!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!




Just watching it now I agree Todd regarding the bass.


----------



## Toe

Franin said:


> Just watching it now I agree Todd regarding the bass.


Nice!  I asked the bass guys to graph it and this puppy hits HARD and constant down to almost 20hz. I got the UHD version on the way.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Just watching it now I agree Todd regarding the bass.





Toe said:


> Nice!  I asked the bass guys to graph it and this puppy hits HARD and constant down to almost 20hz. I got the UHD version on the way.


Greetings,

Well, it doesn't appear as though this is coming for review. I guess I will be picking it up! 


Regards,


----------



## Teremei

I'm hoping you get Blade Runner 2049 3D. If the 3D quality is very good I would buy it over the 4K version. Ended up with Wonderwoman 3D and was pleased.


----------



## morphinapg

Teremei said:


> I'm hoping you get Blade Runner 2049 3D. If the 3D quality is very good I would buy it over the 4K version. Ended up with Wonderwoman 3D and was pleased.


Yeah I prefer 3D on that one myself too, as HDR didn't make much of a difference except for the big finale imo, but the 3D looked good throughout. 

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale124

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


It seems you may be running out of room storing all the discs you get sent, Ralph. I am more that willing to help you out by storing the UHD versions here at my place.....FOR NO CHARGE! Just imagine the extra space you will have.
Dale.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dale124 said:


> It seems you may be running out of room storing all the discs you get sent, Ralph. I am more that willing to help you out by storing the UHD versions here at my place.....FOR NO CHARGE! Just imagine the extra space you will have.
> Dale.


Greetings,



I will definitely keep that in mind Dale! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Toe said:


> Any plans to review Lego Movie Ninjago Ralph? Watched the blu ray last night and loved it! Total bass fest, great picture and a really fun movie IMO. Looking to add the UHD version to my collection now. Check it out either way!
> 
> Happy New Year!





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Hey Todd, I requested both the UHD and 3D versions, and received a product confirmation from the studio, but they never arrived. I advised the studio, but with the holidays I think it fell between the cracks and won't be sorted out until the new year. I look forward to seeing it!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Regards,





Franin said:


> Just watching it now I agree Todd regarding the bass.





Toe said:


> Nice!  I asked the bass guys to graph it and this puppy hits HARD and constant down to almost 20hz. I got the UHD version on the way.





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Well, it doesn't appear as though this is coming for review. I guess I will be picking it up!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

I picked up Lego Ninjago on UHD yesterday. Yeah, it's got some rocking bass. I am in the process of updating my article on favorite Blu-ray/UHD picks for Bass. Guess what's going to be included? 


Regards,


----------



## Toe

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I picked up Lego Ninjago on UHD yesterday. Yeah, it's got some rocking bass. I am in the process of updating my article on favorite Blu-ray/UHD picks for Bass. Guess what's going to be included?
> 
> 
> Regards,



That's awesome and glad you enjoyed it!  Ironically I just got my UHD copy in the mail yesterday and watched part of it last night. Same great bass as the blu, but noticeable jump up in PQ. Incredibly colorful film that really explodes off the screen in UHD!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived this morning:











I am started work on these and will be posting HDD today:











I hope to get "It" posted in the next day or so. The others will follow.


Regards,


----------



## puddy77

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am started work on these and will be posting HDD today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get "It" posted in the next day or so. The others will follow.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, can you confirm that Blade Runner 2049 is HDR10 only ahead of your review? It is believed that the Warner US disc is HDR10 only, whereas the Sony International disc contains Dolby Vision.


----------



## Ralph Potts

puddy77 said:


> Ralph, can you confirm that Blade Runner 2049 is HDR10 only ahead of your review? It is believed that the Warner US disc is HDR10 only, whereas the Sony International disc contains Dolby Vision.


Greetings,

I will check later today and advise.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

puddy77 said:


> Ralph, can you confirm that Blade Runner 2049 is HDR10 only ahead of your review? It is believed that the Warner US disc is HDR10 only, whereas the Sony International disc contains Dolby Vision.





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I will check later today and advise.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

puddy77, I can confirm that Blade Runner 2049 is HDR-10 only.


Regards,


----------



## terminal33

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I picked up Lego Ninjago on UHD yesterday. Yeah, it's got some rocking bass. I am in the process of updating my article on favorite Blu-ray/UHD picks for Bass. Guess what's going to be included?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Shoot, I wish my daughter was old enough to enjoy this movie so I can justify buying it.


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> Nice!  I asked the bass guys to graph it and this puppy hits HARD and constant down to almost 20hz. I got the UHD version on the way.


Totally Bass Heavy flick! Loved it!










The HDR on the 4K/UHD Really Pops too, Amazing intense colors!

I will be picking up the 3D version as well for the Double Dip,
I did the same with the first Lego Movie and Lego Batman.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I picked up Lego Ninjago on UHD yesterday. Yeah, it's got some rocking bass. I am in the process of updating my article on favorite Blu-ray/UHD picks for Bass. Guess what's going to be included?
> 
> 
> Regards,





Toe said:


> That's awesome and glad you enjoyed it!  Ironically I just got my UHD copy in the mail yesterday and watched part of it last night. Same great bass as the blu, but noticeable jump up in PQ. Incredibly colorful film that really explodes off the screen in UHD!





PioManiac said:


> Totally Bass Heavy flick! Loved it!
> 
> The HDR on the 4K/UHD Really Pops too, Amazing intense colors!
> 
> I will be picking up the 3D version as well for the Double Dip,
> I did the same with the first Lego Movie and Lego Batman.


Greetings,

Guess what finally showed up from Warner:










I will put together a Blu-ray Spotlight that will post on Sunday or Monday. 


Regards,


----------



## dnoonie

terminal33 said:


> Shoot, I wish my daughter was old enough to enjoy this movie so I can justify buying it.


Buy it now...She'll grow into it

Cheers,


----------



## Toe

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Guess what finally showed up from Warner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will put together a Blu-ray Spotlight that will post on Sunday or Monday.
> 
> 
> Regards,


That's awesome!


----------



## David Aiken

puddy77 said:


> Ralph, can you confirm that Blade Runner 2049 is HDR10 only ahead of your review? It is believed that the Warner US disc is HDR10 only, whereas the Sony International disc contains Dolby Vision.


Hi,

Late response. I just saw your query.

I'm in Australia and got a copy of Blade Runner 2049 a couple of days ago. My copy is the Sony International version you mention. On the back of the case just under the credits theres a line of info which includes the words "Dolby Vision" so I was expecting to see the Dolby Vision "flags" pop up on my screen when the movie started playing. They didn't. Checking the extended info display on my Oppo 203 showed the disc as HDR10. I checked my Oppo settings to ensure I hadn't accidentally put the player into HDR Forced mode but it was definitely in Auto. After the film finished I started a known DV film immediately and it displayed in DV on my LG OLED.

I think the advice you saw which suggests that the Sony International version has DV is based on someone seeing the DV logo on the back of the case but I can assure you after playing the disc that there's no DV on it. It's definitely HDR10.

It's the first time I've seen the DV logo on a UHD disc wrapper and discovered that the movie isn't DV. Someone in the marketing department of Sony made a goof on the wrapper design which is different to the US wrapper displayed on Amazon's site.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I currently have these in hand:











Look for reviews to post over the next few days.


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

*Goodbye Christopher Robin*

Looks like another great chestnut of a movie being released tomorrow, at least in the US. :smile: 
I live for stuff like this, leaves one with just such a wonderful feeling. :grin:
It just so light-years away from the "Tree-less", brooding and depressing "Blade Runner" :wink:


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> Looks like another great chestnut of a movie being released tomorrow, at least in the US. :smile:
> I live for stuff like this, leaves one with just such a wonderful feeling. :grin:
> It just so light-years away from the "Tree-less", brooding and depressing "Blade Runner" :wink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsAlKzokl-8


Greetings,

It's on it way to me and should arrive this week. Looking forward to covering it. 


Regards,


----------



## mars5l

Only the Brave on deck?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Coming up:












Regards,


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Three Billboards?


----------



## Ralph Potts

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Three Billboards?




Greetings,

Requested, but hasn't arrived yet.


Regards,


----------



## Ruppgu

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Requested, but hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hey Ralph, we're a week away from Coco coming out on UHD. Have you got your hands on it yet? Excited to see your review for it!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ruppgu said:


> Hey Ralph, we're a week away from Coco coming out on UHD. Have you got your hands on it yet? Excited to see your review for it!


Greetings,

There was a mix up at the studio's distributor, and they only sent the Blu-ray, rather than the UHD that I requested. According to them, the UHD was shipped today, and I should have it before week's end. Stay tuned! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I currently have these in hand:











Look for reviews in the next few days.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived yesterday:












Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Hi Ralph
I searched for a review of American Made UHD and could not find one on this thread. It is a great movie about the CIA going into the cocaine business during the Reagan Administration. Tom Cruise is perfect for the lead role. The Ultra HD is excellent. I may have just not found your review but If you have not reviewed the movie I think you shoulld


----------



## rdgrimes

Postmoderndesign said:


> Hi Ralph
> I searched for a review of American Made UHD and could not find one on this thread. It is a great movie about the CIA going into the cocaine business during the Reagan Administration. Tom Cruise is perfect for the lead role. The Ultra HD is excellent. I may have just not found your review but If you have not reviewed the movie I think you shoulld


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...56-american-made-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review.html


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived yesterday:












This is scheduled to be delivered Monday:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

New Arrival:













Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> New Arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


 I have the Blu-ray of this and the transfer IMHO is very good, I'm really looking forward to this and to see what improvements that are made.
I was in grade 11 when this came out and I still really enjoy this film.
No CGI back then _ the shear amount of work to produce something like this always astounds me. 
Absolutely breath taking piece of work.


----------



## Reddig

Curious to hear about the picture quality of The Dark Crystal in UHD.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Next Up*

Greetings,

These titles are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This showed up this morning..











Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This showed up this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Interested to hear about this one. Will you be getting the 3D too? I preordered the 4K+3D version from France, but if the HDR wasn't all that special I was going to cancel and just order the 3D version from the US. Some DC movies I've preferred the 3D for, such as Suicide Squad and Wonder Woman (although the ending of WW in HDR is great)


----------



## Ralph Potts

morphinapg said:


> Interested to hear about this one. Will you be getting the 3D too? I preordered the 4K+3D version from France, but if the HDR wasn't all that special I was going to cancel and just order the 3D version from the US. Some DC movies I've preferred the 3D for, such as Suicide Squad and Wonder Woman (although the ending of WW in HDR is great)


Greetings,

I requested the 3D version as well, but, it hasn't shown, and may not. I will advise if it comes my way.


Regards,


----------



## wormraper

warner has been sending out less and less 3D titles recently as review material. I'm surmising that the ROI isn't as high as it used to be as 3D is fading rapidly in the home video market. I honestly expect they will stop completely in the next 6 months or (review wise) and within the next year stop releasing on home video altogether. The sales have been ABYSMAL and continue to drop


----------



## Lee Weber




----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


>


Greetings,

Looking forward to your review Lee. 

Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

*The Shape Of Water ???*

I'm really looking forward to this release, but still no review from you Ralph ???
The studio didn't send you a copy because it won best picture ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this release, but still no review from you Ralph ???
> The studio didn't send you a copy because it won best picture ?


Greetings,

I requested it Jeff. Still waiting.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Arrived This Morning*

Greetings,

These showed this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Mashie Saldana

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I requested it Jeff. Still waiting..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Maybe you should request the Matrix Trilogy UHDs now so you get them in time for the May 22nd release.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Mashie Saldana said:


> Maybe you should request the Matrix Trilogy UHDs now so you get them in time for the May 22nd release.


Greetings,

Already done.. 


Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Mashie Saldana said:


> Maybe you should request the Matrix Trilogy UHDs now so you get them in time for the May 22nd release.


Wait I thought it was just the first movie?

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

morphinapg said:


> Wait I thought it was just the first movie?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


Greetings,

So far that is the only one announced. I will post the announcement soon.


Regards,


----------



## Mashie Saldana

morphinapg said:


> Wait I thought it was just the first movie?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


Seems to be just the first one, the news snippet I read did say triology but any news posts since are only mentioning the first film.

Ralph, are you going to review the new Jumanji in UHD?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Mashie Saldana said:


> Seems to be just the first one, the news snippet I read did say triology but any news posts since are only mentioning the first film.
> 
> *Ralph, are you going to review the new Jumanji in UHD?*


Greetings,

Yep. The studio sent it out late. It's due for delivery today. I will get to it asap.


Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Ralph, Are you planning on reviewing Call Me By Your Name?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Postmoderndesign said:


> Ralph, Are you planning on reviewing Call Me By Your Name?


Greetings,

I requested it, but, it didn't show. It fell beneath my radar for the March 13th release date, and I didn't follow up. I will in quire.

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*

Greetings,

These are in hand. Look for coverage in the coming days:












Regards,


----------



## Scott-C

Hi Ralph,

First, thank you so much for the outstanding job you do with these reviews. You are one of my first stops when I want an informed and unbiased review. 

Second, are you going to review The Incredible Hulk UHD?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Scott-C said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> First, thank you so much for the outstanding job you do with these reviews. You are one of my first stops when I want an informed and unbiased review.
> 
> Second, are you going to review The Incredible Hulk UHD?


Greetings,

Catalog UHD titles from Universal (the studio that released it) are tough to obtain, so my guess would be no, unfortunately. I did request it but am not holding my breath. If not I will pick it up and may post a Blu-ray Spotlight on it.


Regards,


----------



## Scott-C

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Catalog UHD titles from Universal (the studio that released it) are tough to obtain, so my guess would be no, unfortunately. I did request it but am not holding my breath. If not I will pick it up and may post a Blu-ray Spotlight on it.
> 
> 
> Regards,


OK, thanks Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Next Up*

Greetings,

Here is what I have coming up:













Regards,


----------



## Kain

Ralph,

Do you also watch movies at the theaters or do you just wait for the discs to be released so you can watch and review them at the same time?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Kain said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Do you also watch movies at the theaters or do you just wait for the discs to be released so you can watch and review them at the same time?


Greetings,

I go to the theater as well. I am more selective about which films I venture out to see though.. 


Regards,


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph, can we look forward to a review of Tremors: A Cold Day in Hell? Burt Gummer and his son Travis Welker find themselves up to their ears in Graboids and Ass-blasters when they head to Canada to investigate a series of deadly giant-worm attacks.
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d=0ahUKEwjMy62tncXaAhVE1IMKHUfBAHoQ_B0IuQEwCg


----------



## Ralph Potts

Orbitron said:


> Ralph, can we look forward to a review of Tremors: A Cold Day in Hell? Burt Gummer and his son Travis Welker find themselves up to their ears in Graboids and Ass-blasters when they head to Canada to investigate a series of deadly giant-worm attacks.
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d=0ahUKEwjMy62tncXaAhVE1IMKHUfBAHoQ_B0IuQEwCg




Greetings,

Arrived yesterday.. 


Regards,


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Arrived yesterday..
> 
> 
> Regards,


So did my new popcorn machine.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*

Greetings,

These are in hand:











Regards,


----------



## Scott-C

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Nice! I’m most curious to hear how SPR sounds.


----------



## Franin

Intrested in Saving Private Ryan 

Thanks


----------



## JMCecil

I have one of those guilty pleasures in that I really like the first John Wick movie. I just picked up the UHD/HDR version. I didn’t see any review of John Wick at all in the DB. Any chance you are looking at reviewing it?


----------



## Ralph Potts

JMCecil said:


> I have one of those guilty pleasures in that I really like the first John Wick movie. I just picked up the UHD/HDR version. I didn’t see any review of John Wick at all in the DB. Any chance you are looking at reviewing it?


Greetings,

I reviewed both JW films. They are in the Database. Look under UHD or Atmos, for the standard Blu-ray. Here you go:

John Wick Ultra HD Blu-ray Review


Regards,


----------



## JMCecil

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I reviewed both JW films. They are in the Database. Look under UHD or Atmos, for the standard Blu-ray. Here you go:
> 
> John Wick Ultra HD Blu-ray Review
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hmm, great .. not sure why I couldn’t see it.


----------



## afrogt

Ralph, 

Black Panther is scheduled to be released on May 14. You should be getting your review disc shortly eh?


----------



## Cal68

Hi Ralph

I just wanted to check and see if you had any plans to review the UHD versions of Gladiator and Braveheart when they are released. I always like to read your reviews before I decide if I want to double-dip or not! Thanks.

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

afrogt said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Black Panther is scheduled to be released on May 14. You should be getting your review disc shortly eh?





Cal68 said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> I just wanted to check and see if you had any plans to review the UHD versions of Gladiator and Braveheart when they are released. I always like to read your reviews before I decide if I want to double-dip or not! Thanks.
> 
> Cal68


Greetings,

I have plans to cover all three and hope to receive them in the next week. I will keep this thread updated.


Regards,


----------



## Cal68

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have plans to cover all three and hope to receive them in the next week. I will keep this thread updated.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Fantastic. Thanks Ralph. 

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This title arrived this morning:












I will cover in the nest day or two.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived this afternoon. 











Look for a review early next week. 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This arrived this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for a review early next week.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Awesome looking forward to it. Can I ask is it atmos ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Awesome looking forward to it. Can I ask is it atmos ?


Greetings,

Of course you can ask, Frank. YES! 


Regards,


----------



## jcp2

Franin said:


> Awesome looking forward to it. Can I ask is it atmos ?


Yes. 4K has atmos


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Of course you can ask, Frank. YES!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph


----------



## Franin

jcp2 said:


> Yes. 4K has atmos


Thanks


----------



## Gorilla Killa

So, were you able to request a Die Hard copy and get a confirmation?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> So, were you able to request a Die Hard copy and get a confirmation?


Greetings,

I requested a copy. I typically don't get responses to the request but, receive a shipment confirmation. This is a Fox release which rarely arrive before street week. I will keep you posted! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Just Arrived*

Greetings,

These arrived this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> So, were you able to request a Die Hard copy and get a confirmation?





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I requested a copy. I typically don't get responses to the request but, receive a shipment confirmation. This is a Fox release which rarely arrive before street week. I will keep you posted!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

I received a shipment confirmation stating I should receive a copy on Monday. 


Regards,


----------



## Cal68

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I received a shipment confirmation stating I should receive a copy on Monday.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Most excellent! Cannot wait to read the review. I hope that the audio gets a high score from you, 

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

Cal68 said:


> Most excellent! Cannot wait to read the review. I hope that the audio gets a high score from you,
> 
> Cal68


Greetings,

Me too! 


Regards,


----------



## dapakattack

Any word if Guardians of the Galaxy will be released in 4K? Doesn't make much sense that Vol 2 has a 4K version, but GotG does not.


----------



## morphinapg

dapakattack said:


> Any word if Guardians of the Galaxy will be released in 4K? Doesn't make much sense that Vol 2 has a 4K version, but GotG does not.


Makes a lot of sense. Vol 2 came out after 4K Blu-ray was a thing. Vol 1 didn't. Maybe we'll see it re-released in 4K in the future, maybe we won't. 

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## wormraper

Cal68 said:


> Most excellent! Cannot wait to read the review. I hope that the audio gets a high score from you,
> 
> Cal68


The Audio is the exact same track that is on the Blu-ray. I confirmed it when I reviewed it this morning


----------



## JMCecil

Yikes, Shannarah? Someone deserves battle pay.


----------



## Ralph Potts

JMCecil said:


> Yikes, Shannarah? Someone deserves battle pay.


Greetings,

Struggling....! :laugh:


Regards,


----------



## JMCecil

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Struggling....! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Regards,


LOL, I didn't even know there was a season two ... let alone the need for an episode two.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This showed up this morning. Really looking forward to it. 











Regards,


----------



## Rengozu

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This showed up this morning. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I would hound you to get a review up by tonight, but I think I've got enough Tues releases to keep me busy today so you can have a couple days.


----------



## JMCecil

I have the DVD and much of it was somehow overly green filtered. I mean way beyond the movies greenish tendency. For example the scene where Morpheus fights and gets captured by Smith in the bathroom. That entire sequence has a terrible tint to ti. Hopefully this version doesn't do that and retains coloring throughout the movie.


----------



## Cal68

wormraper said:


> The Audio is the exact same track that is on the Blu-ray. I confirmed it when I reviewed it this morning


Bummer, I was hoping that they would upgrade the 5.1 DTS-MA soundtrack on the bluray disc to either DTS-X or Dolby Atmos. :frown:

Cal68


----------



## lloyd401

Any plans to review Annihilation? I'm very excited about watching this at home, I believe the Blu-ray will have Atmos as well as the 4K release.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

lloyd401 said:


> Any plans to review Annihilation? I'm very excited about watching this at home, I believe the Blu-ray will have Atmos as well as the 4K release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Greetings,

Yes, I have requested it. I haven't seen it but, am looking forward to experiencing it at home.


Regards,


----------



## lizrussspike

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This showed up this morning. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


 *Ralph Potts*, Looking forward to your review on this great action movie!


----------



## Ralph Potts

lizrussspike said:


> *Ralph Potts*, Looking forward to your review on this great action movie!


Greetings,

It's up! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> So, were you able to request a Die Hard copy and get a confirmation?





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I requested a copy. I typically don't get responses to the request but, receive a shipment confirmation. This is a Fox release which rarely arrive before street week. I will keep you posted!
> 
> 
> Regards,





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I received a shipment confirmation stating I should receive a copy on Monday.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

Update: It arrives tomorrow. The studio shipped it via ground which takes five days. Sorry for the delay! 

Regards,


----------



## Cal68

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Update: It arrives tomorrow. The studio shipped it via ground which takes five days. Sorry for the delay!
> 
> Regards,


I'm eagerly looking forward to the review of Die Hard. I was going to pre-order it until I heard that the soundtrack is the same 5.1 DTS-MA one on the previous bluray, so I've decided to wait and see your review before making a final decision. This is one of my favorite action movies so I'm very keen to hear your take on whether it is a worthwhile upgrade over the previously released bluray version.

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












These are scheduled to arrive Monday:











Regards,


----------



## puddy77

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, could you check whether or not the Annihilation disc has Dolby Vision? I think it's assumed since it's a Paramount disc, but wasn't confirmed on any press release, maybe because it is a Best Buy exclusive.


----------



## Ralph Potts

puddy77 said:


> Ralph, could you check whether or not the Annihilation disc has Dolby Vision? I think it's assumed since it's a Paramount disc, but wasn't confirmed on any press release, maybe because it is a Best Buy exclusive.


Greetings,

I can confirm that it does have Dolby Vision puddy77. 


Regards,


----------



## Keenan

As an FYI, the 4K UHD version of the Annihilation release is exclusive to Best Buy until October 29th when it should have wider distribution.


----------



## Frank D

Jurassic Park 4k (total 4 movies) up for review? Will be released tomorrow. If yes what is your estimate for them?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Frank D said:


> Jurassic Park 4k (total 4 movies) up for review? Will be released tomorrow. If yes what is your estimate for them?
> 
> Thanks
> Frank


Greetings,

Universal Studios rarely, if ever, sends out 4K catalog titles for review. I may pick these up on my own and do a Spotlight review if time permits.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*This is one of those rare times!*



Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Universal Studios rarely, if ever, sends out 4K catalog titles for review. I may pick these up on my own and do a Spotlight review if time permits.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

This arrived this morning 












Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Excellent. Looking forward to your reviews which I'm sure will be up before I receive mine.

I preordered mine Sunday from BB for the steelbook release... expecting it to be delivered no later than today like the Matrix... but no... it just shipped last night and I won't have it till next Thurs/Friday. Not a happy camper... and will probably be the last time I pre-order from BB. I could have ordered it for store pickup and had it yesterday. I preordered Fury and The Patriot from Amazon at the same time and they arrived yesterday. 

At any rate, looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Ruppgu

TravisPNW said:


> Excellent. Looking forward to your reviews which I'm sure will be up before I receive mine.
> 
> I preordered mine Sunday from BB for the steelbook release... expecting it to be delivered no later than today like the Matrix... but no... it just shipped last night and I won't have it till next Thurs/Friday. Not a happy camper... and will probably be the last time I pre-order from BB. I could have ordered it for store pickup and had it yesterday. I preordered Fury and The Patriot from Amazon at the same time and they arrived yesterday.
> 
> At any rate, looking forward to the reviews.


Really looking forward to your annihilation review! I hope we see it drop soon


----------



## pspoar

Hopefully you'll get a copy of this to review Ralph, another one of my personal favorites. I believe this is the first 4K release of an "older" Pixar title. 

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Incredibles-4K-Blu-ray/203937/


----------



## Franin

pspoar said:


> Hopefully you'll get a copy of this to review Ralph, another one of my personal favorites. I believe this is the first 4K release of an "older" Pixar title.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Incredibles-4K-Blu-ray/203937/


I'll be interested in picking this up but as long as its worth the upgrade. So hopefully Ralph should get one.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Next Up*

Greetings,

Here's what's coming up:












Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Let us know if you get a copy of Forrest Gump for review.

I'm curious to hear your review on it because I've yet to see a good review on the 4K version. Both BR.com and the various YouTube reviews say the 1080p is better with the 4K transfer being trash.

I'm still probably going to get it only because I don't own a copy and the 4K does include an Atmos track as well as a 1080p disc... but the 1080p standalone is about half the price.


----------



## Ralph Potts

TravisPNW said:


> Let us know if you get a copy of Forrest Gump for review.
> 
> I'm curious to hear your review on it because I've yet to see a good review on the 4K version. Both BR.com and the various YouTube reviews say the 1080p is better with the 4K transfer being trash.
> 
> I'm still probably going to get it only because I don't own a copy and the 4K does include an Atmos track as well as a 1080p disc... but the 1080p standalone is about half the price.


Greetings,

I requested a copy but, it didn't arrive along with Terminator Genisys. I am going on vacation so it won't get covered in the near future if it does.


Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I requested a copy but, it didn't arrive along with Terminator Genisys. I am going on vacation so it won't get covered in the near future if it does.
> 
> 
> Regards,


No worries. It's just a bit shocking to see it being put down because Paramount has been on a roll with their 4K updates... but Gump has been getting average and below average PQ reviews related to washed out colors... too much DNR... etc etc...

Atmos was a plus though so I'm probably gonna justify my purchase based on that... LOL


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived and are in the hopper:













Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Death Wish (2018) with Bruce Willis released yesterday.

Critics didn't like it... audiences loved it! Amazing movie and worth a review!


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph are you getting Jurassic World on 4K to review ? It comes out over here this Tuesday and hopefully thought you would have one before I buy.


Sent from my Nokia 1610


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Hey Ralph are you getting Jurassic World on 4K to review ? It comes out over here this Tuesday and hopefully thought you would have one before I buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 1610


Hey Frank,

I recently reviewed it as part of the Jurassic Park 25th Anniverary UHD release. 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Hey Ralph are you getting Jurassic World on 4K to review ? It comes out over here this Tuesday and hopefully thought you would have one before I buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 1610


Greetings,

Frank, I recently covered it as part of the Jurassic Park 25th Anniversary UHD Review. 

Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Frank, I recently covered it as part of the Jurassic Park 25th Anniversary UHD Review.
> 
> Regards,




No problems Ralph my bad. Thanks mate will have a read .


Sent from my Nokia 1610


----------



## Ruppgu

Do you have the new Pacific Rim yet? The reviews for it look bad but if the sound/PQ is as good as the first I don't think I'll be able to resist!


----------



## wormraper

Ruppgu said:


> Do you have the new Pacific Rim yet? The reviews for it look bad but if the sound/PQ is as good as the first I don't think I'll be able to resist!


I've reviewed it. The video is amazing on both 4K and Blu, but the 4K blows it out of the water with the use of HDR.... the audio is as good as the first, but with some tradeoffs. the LFE is not nearly as "in your face" as the first movie was, but the first movie also had a ton of built in clipping to the mix, which is gone being that they didn't force the bass to be as aggressive in the sequel.


----------



## lax01

Ruppgu said:


> Do you have the new Pacific Rim yet? The reviews for it look bad but if the sound/PQ is as good as the first I don't think I'll be able to resist!


It was almost unwatchable (in terms of story and narrative)...


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Back from Vacation!*

Greetings,

I was away last week. Here is what I have in hand and expect to post in the coming days:













Regards,


----------



## Ruppgu

Welcome back! I hope you had a good vacation! Excited to see some new high quality reviews from you  Looks like you'll be busy this week!


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Predator 87' UHD is due out Aug 7, look forward to a review. hint, hint


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Just Arrived*

Greetings,

New arrivals:











Regards,


----------



## rolldog

Sorry Ralph, but this is my first time on this thread. Can you, or anyone else, please let me know where I can read Ralph's reviews? Now that I have a new projector, I'm trying to accumulate some UHD DVDs, but I'd really like to read his reviews instead of just buying whatever's available. Thanks!


----------



## dnoonie

rolldog said:


> Sorry Ralph, but this is my first time on this thread. Can you, or anyone else, please let me know where I can read Ralph's reviews? Now that I have a new projector, I'm trying to accumulate some UHD DVDs, but I'd really like to read his reviews instead of just buying whatever's available. Thanks!


Try https://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-...48-avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database.html
and
https://www.avsforum.com/category/blu-ray-reviews/

Cheers,


----------



## rolldog

dnoonie said:


> Try https://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-...48-avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database.html
> and
> https://www.avsforum.com/category/blu-ray-reviews/
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived yesterday:











Watched it last night. All I can say is that it's going to put smiles on faces... 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched it last night. All I can say is that it's going to put smiles on faces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Cool 


Sent from my Nokia 1610


----------



## darryl b

Franin said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 1610


What is a Nokia 1610 ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Just Arrived*

Greetings,












Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

This is on its way to me now--


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Just Arrived*

Greetings,

I have these in hand:












Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have these in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Looking forward to the National Park review. It's on Netflix and I skimmed through it and saw some amazing footage. When the streaming version looks amazing on the OLED I'm sold on the disc version... already pre-ordered.

Dream Big is another I'm interested in.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Just Arrived*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## wormraper

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


ditto! I look forward to seeing your thoughts on Ready Player One.. I got my copy in and am wriggling with joy. My favorite movie of the year


----------



## Omni009

wormraper said:


> ditto! I look forward to seeing your thoughts on Ready Player One.. I got my copy in and am wriggling with joy. My favorite movie of the year


Ditto too. I got to watch the UHD file and it's right up there with my favorites so far, both for a movie and for overall video quality. Can't wait to play the real disk in my system.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Any plans for Isle of Dogs Ralph?


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*



Gorilla Killa said:


> Any plans for Isle of Dogs Ralph?



Yep!











Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

*The Leisure Seeker*

I thought this would be a good movie to watch with two seasoned actors _ Hellen Murrin and Donald Sutherland.
This sort of thing has been done before, but despite that, I enjoyed it thoroughly ! 
I would be interested in what you have to say about Ralph.


----------



## darthray

Not sure if it is the right place to ask.


Any info of future release of the "*Riddick*" trilogy on 4K?


Ray


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived this morning:












Fingers crossed! 


Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Hoping there's no embargo on that 

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisPNW

I just preordered the Predator 4K trilogy... the first was epic... haven't seen the others.

Banking on a good review Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Next up:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,












Regards,


----------



## Omni009

Picked up Avengers and Age of Ultron today (alongside Infinity War). Are they on deck for review? I have high hopes for that first movie on UHD...hoping for a reference disk beyond even IW!


----------



## dnoonie

Omni009 said:


> Picked up Avengers and Age of Ultron today (alongside Infinity War). Are they on deck for review? I have high hopes for that first movie on UHD...hoping for a reference disk beyond even IW!


 Infinity war One https://www.avsforum.com/avengers-infinity-war-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review/
Ultron, https://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-...vel-s-avengers-age-ultron-blu-ray-review.html

https://www.avsforum.com/category/blu-ray-reviews/
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-...48-avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database.html

Cheers,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Omni009 said:


> Picked up Avengers and Age of Ultron today (alongside Infinity War). Are they on deck for review? I have high hopes for that first movie on UHD...hoping for a reference disk beyond even IW!



Greetings,

Unfortunately, these weren't sent out to us for review coverage. I considered picking them up today but, all that was available at BB was the Steelbook of Age of Ultron and that was $35 so I passed.


Regards,


----------



## Omni009

dnoonie said:


> Infinity war One https://www.avsforum.com/avengers-infinity-war-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review/
> Ultron, https://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-...vel-s-avengers-age-ultron-blu-ray-review.html
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/category/blu-ray-reviews/
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-...48-avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database.html
> 
> Cheers,


I was talking about the new 4k UHD's of these movies, which I have much anticipated. Their release has gotten a lot less press than the obvious Infinity Wars one, but all three came out today!



Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Unfortunately, these weren't sent out to us for review coverage. I considered picking them up today but, all that was available at BB was the Steelbook of Age of Ultron and that was $35 so I passed.
> 
> Regards,


I don't blame you. I also passed on the Steelbooks, and of all the movies the one I would not want to spring for a steelbook on would be Ultron. I used a 21 dollar gift card (from a price adjustment) and a price match to Walmart to escape with all the standard UHDs for 62 after tax and I still feel like I probably overspent.


----------



## EM3

Any chance on getting Army of Darkness?

Thanks


----------



## Ruppgu

Ralph, did you get Deadpool 2 yet? It comes out next week!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ruppgu said:


> Ralph, did you get Deadpool 2 yet? It comes out next week!



Greetings,

It's a Fox release and they generally don't send review product out until very late/closer to street date. I received an e-mail this afternoon that the 4K release is on the way and should arrive Monday. Fingers crossed that it arrives then and not after. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Arrived this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Received my copy today will watch the first tonight and the sequel tomorrow night 


Thank you 
God Bless


----------



## nathanddrews

@Ralph Potts I searched before posting, but I didn't find your review of The Mummy Trilogy 4K movies. I was mostly curious as to your thoughts since I bought the pack on sale a month ago and finally got around to watching them. Mostly, I wanted to know if you were as blown away as I was. I'm not going to say that it's the best transfer I've seen, but damn - the whole set is really good and really consistent. The colors of the bright, warm desert and dark, shadowy tunnels and flaming torches look great in HDR. Some of the shots are fuzzy on the edges (wide shots) and the FX are a bit dated, but yeah, I think you'll like it.

The only real downside I found so far is that they replaced Rachel Weisz in the third film and failed. Now I remember why I hated it when I first saw it. I hope you get a chance to review it or at least watch it for your own enjoyment. I'll shut up now.


----------



## darthray

nathanddrews said:


> @*Ralph Potts* I searched before posting, but I didn't find your review of *The Mummy Trilogy 4K movies*. I was mostly curious as to your thoughts since I bought the pack on sale a month ago and finally got around to watching them. Mostly, I wanted to know if you were as blown away as I was. I'm not going to say that it's the best transfer I've seen, but damn - the whole set is really good and really consistent. The colors of the bright, warm desert and dark, shadowy tunnels and flaming torches look great in HDR. Some of the shots are fuzzy on the edges (wide shots) and the FX are a bit dated, but yeah, I think you'll like it.
> 
> The only real downside I found so far is that they replaced Rachel Weisz in the third film and failed. Now I remember why I hated it when I first saw it. I hope you get a chance to review it or at least watch it for your own enjoyment. I'll shut up now.


 
Thanks for your input, and observations 

Already got this one, just need to find time to watch-it, at least I know what I can expect for the picture.
How was it, sound wise, for Atmos? 

Now, if they only could release, the "*Riddick*" trilogy on 4K, I would double dip without hesitation.


Ray


----------



## Franin

nathanddrews said:


> [MENTION=31795]
> 
> 
> 
> The only real downside I found so far is that they replaced Rachel Weisz in the third film and failed. Now I remember why I hated it when I first saw it. I hope you get a chance to review it or at least watch it for your own enjoyment. I'll shut up now.



That’s why I didn’t buy the third one the on screen chemistry between Brendan Fraser and Rachel Weisz was perfect 



Thank you 
God Bless


----------



## nathanddrews

darthray said:


> How was it, sound wise, for Atmos?


Sadly, I don't have Atmos. The lossless soundtrack on my regular 5.1 setup was pretty excellent, though.

Totally agree about Riddick movies - can't wait to see if those get the 4K treatment.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

nathanddrews said:


> @Ralph Potts I searched before posting, but I didn't find your review of The Mummy Trilogy 4K movies. I was mostly curious as to your thoughts since I bought the pack on sale a month ago and finally got around to watching them. Mostly, I wanted to know if you were as blown away as I was. I'm not going to say that it's the best transfer I've seen, but damn - the whole set is really good and really consistent. The colors of the bright, warm desert and dark, shadowy tunnels and flaming torches look great in HDR. Some of the shots are fuzzy on the edges (wide shots) and the FX are a bit dated, but yeah, I think you'll like it.
> 
> The only real downside I found so far is that they replaced Rachel Weisz in the third film and failed. Now I remember why I hated it when I first saw it. I hope you get a chance to review it or at least watch it for your own enjoyment. I'll shut up now.


Greetings,

Thanks @nathanddrews. Yes, I have the set and have seen the first two films (I don't care for the third either). I enjoyed seeing them in Ultra HD as well and liked the handling of the DTS:X audio. I never got them for review and like you, picked them up on sale. Thanks for checking in! 


Regards,


----------



## ian c 2

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I pre-ordered Jack Ryan 5 (very uncharacteristic of me...) a week ago from BB, originally it was said I should receive it by Friday tmr, but the order still has not updated shipping status. don't look like I can watch them this weekend, but at least I can read your review...


----------



## rdgrimes

ian c 2 said:


> I pre-ordered Jack Ryan 5 (very uncharacteristic of me...) a week ago from BB, originally it was said I should receive it by Friday tmr, but the order still has not updated shipping status. don't look like I can watch them this weekend, but at least I can read your review...


Quite a mess. Amazon ran out and didn't even fill pre-orders, same for BB. There were some in BB stores on release day but sold out in a few hours.


----------



## ian c 2

rdgrimes said:


> Quite a mess. Amazon ran out and didn't even fill pre-orders, same for BB. There were some in BB stores on release day but sold out in a few hours.


YAY, just received my order update from BB! 

my shipment has been delayed til Sept 22nd...:frown:

on the flip side, it's usually good for business when they are scrambling to fill orders, or so I hope. 

Come on Ralph, the lot of us have only your reviews to fill the void for the next month


----------



## rdgrimes

ian c 2 said:


> YAY, just received my order update from BB!
> 
> my shipment has been delayed til Sept 22nd...:frown:
> 
> on the flip side, it's usually good for business when they are scrambling to fill orders, or so I hope.
> 
> Come on Ralph, the lot of us have only your reviews to fill the void for the next month


I had to drive across town to snag it from a BB store. Anyway, have only watched Red October and it looks terrific.


----------



## ian c 2

rdgrimes said:


> I had to drive across town to snag it from a BB store. Anyway, have only watched Red October and it looks terrific.


Got mine, didn't expect anything, but there it was, 2 actually on the shelf in my BB...


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Little early to ask maybe but, are you reviewing Christine and American Psycho


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> Little early to ask maybe but, are you reviewing Christine and American Psycho


Greetings,

Christine is scheduled to arrive Wednesday. Haven't received a press solicitation for American Psycho.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These came in today:












Bad Boys I and II are the 4K versions.


Regards,


----------



## PioManiac

I pre-ordered the 4K/UHD Bad Boys I+II Steelbook as soon as it was available,

...Will Smith movies are a guilty pleasure, as are most Micheal Bay movies so this was a no-brainer (literally and figuratively)
and I never did get them on bluray, I think production was delayed on the BD release for BB II by 7-8 years )











Smith+Lawrence+Micheal Bay+ _Real_4K+ ATMOS, Two Movies for $34 in a Steelbook ...Sold!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## pspoar

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Really looking forward to your review on Solo. Resisted the urge to watch this in the theatre as we typically find the home experience better than our local theatre. I will be picking this up regardless, but I truly value your in depth reviews (which have influenced buying decisions in the past).


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Showed up this morning from Fox:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*

Greetings,

Next up:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


Coming up:












Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


It's too bad they don't really send out 3D copies anymore for review. I'm interested in whether the 3D was good for this one or not. Seemed like it would have been from what I saw in the theater, but there was also some potential for good HDR so I'll be sure to check out that review.


----------



## Kain

Ralph,

Do you get to keep the movies you are sent for review?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Kain said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Do you get to keep the movies you are sent for review?



Greetings,


Yes. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived this morning:













Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Definitely will be interested in both of these. BTW Ralph which is it the N5 N7 or the 8k - Eshift ?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Definitely will be interested in both of these. BTW Ralph which is it the N5 N7 or the 8k - Eshift ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Greetings,

Looks like the N7 is the sweet spot Frank. 


Regards,


----------



## connoralpha

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I missed both of these in the theater. Looking forward to seeing your thoughts on them, Ralph!


----------



## guacamoleparty

Looks like Step Brothers was released in 4k too, no luck getting that reviewed?  I know its a silly comedy that Im sure would greatly benefit from 4k HDR (hah!), but Im curious as to how it scales! Probably low on the radar for studios to get traction on those, hah!


----------



## Ralph Potts

guacamoleparty said:


> Looks like Step Brothers was released in 4k too, no luck getting that reviewed?  I know its a silly comedy that Im sure would greatly benefit from 4k HDR (hah!), but Im curious as to how it scales! Probably low on the radar for studios to get traction on those, hah!


Greetings,

I DID actually request a copy but, the studio never sent them out as far as I know. I would have gladly reviewed it. 


Regards,


----------



## guacamoleparty

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I DID actually request a copy but, the studio never sent them out as far as I know. I would have gladly reviewed it.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hah! I love the movie, its goofy fun - I ended up buying it and watched it last night. Just as good, regardless of the resolution  

-emerson


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived this morning from Sony:












Regards,


----------



## connoralpha

Any plans to review the Evil Dead 4K disc?


----------



## Ralph Potts

connoralpha said:


> Any plans to review the Evil Dead 4K disc?


Greetings,

I haven't seen a press release on it as of yet. I will do some checking...


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These came today. In the case of Step Brothers, better late than never! 












Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

It'll be interesting to see what you have to say about Hotel Transylvania 3...
The first two had their moments.
I was at Wal-Mart today and they wanted 32 bucks for the UHD version.
Seemed a bit steep for a somewhat silly movie, based on the other two.


----------



## alwaller

Hi Ralph

What about Hotel Artemis?


----------



## Ralph Potts

alwaller said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> What about Hotel Artemis?


Greetings,

It comes from a small independent studio and I never received any documentation or solicitation for review. Sorry about that. 


Regards,


----------



## lax01

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It comes from a small independent studio and I never received any documentation or solicitation for review. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Its also being released in 4K SDR with only DTS-HD audio


----------



## alwaller

lax01 said:


> Its also being released in 4K SDR with only DTS-HD audio


great bass


----------



## rdgrimes

alwaller said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> What about Hotel Artemis?





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It comes from a small independent studio and I never received any documentation or solicitation for review. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> Regards,





lax01 said:


> Its also being released in 4K SDR with only DTS-HD audio



I'd say this one is upscaled 1080p, and not especially good 1080 at that. Worth watching as a story, but don't pay extra for the UHD release.


----------



## guacamoleparty

Any word on if you're going to get the Big Lewbowski Ralph? I hear it would really tie the room together man ;-)


----------



## Ralph Potts

guacamoleparty said:


> Any word on if you're going to get the Big Lewbowski Ralph? I hear it would really tie the room together man ;-)


Greetings,

It won't be coming my way. Sorry!


Regards,


----------



## guacamoleparty

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It won't be coming my way. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Regards,


This is uh, this is a bummer man! Thanks anyway 

-Emerson


----------



## rdgrimes

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It won't be coming my way. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Regards,


This aggression will not stand!


----------



## Bruce N

Is it too early to start thinking about 2001: A Space Odyssey UHD?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Bruce N said:


> Is it too early to start thinking about 2001: A Space Odyssey UHD?



Greetings,

Just a tad but, I did request it.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This showed yesterday and is up next:











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This showed yesterday and is up next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I like this one, hopefully all good will be picking this up 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> I like this one, hopefully all good will be picking this up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Greetings,

My review just went live Frank.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My review just went live Frank.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> Not sure if it is the right place to ask.
> 
> 
> Any info of future release of the "*Riddick*" trilogy on 4K?
> 
> 
> Ray


 
Still, disappointed not for hearing no peeks, about this one 
It would be, a definite double dip for this trilogy.


Ray


----------



## dhellner29

Incredibles 2 Please!


----------



## Ralph Potts

dhellner29 said:


> Incredibles 2 Please!


Greetings,

I am waiting for its arrival. Tick Tock...! 


Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Will you be reviewing the Matrix sequels 4K? My copy didn't ship from Amazon on time and now no ETA 

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## SpHeRe31459

With a week to go on Superman: The Movie on UHD BD, is there any news on review copies?


----------



## Ralph Potts

SpHeRe31459 said:


> With a week to go on Superman: The Movie on UHD BD, is there any news on review copies?


Greetings,

I was advised that my copy has shipped. Hope to have it in the next day or so. 


Regards,


----------



## ian c 2

morphinapg said:


> Will you be reviewing the Matrix sequels 4K? My copy didn't ship from Amazon on time and now no ETA
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


I just went out to a local BB and grabbed it.


----------



## Ralph Potts

morphinapg said:


> Will you be reviewing the Matrix sequels 4K? My copy didn't ship from Amazon on time and now no ETA
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


Greetings,

I requested them but, so far, nada. 


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

dhellner29 said:


> Incredibles 2 Please!





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am waiting for its arrival. Tick Tock...!
> 
> 
> Regards,


 This is going to be so great, it won't need a review ! 

I'll think I'll make an apple pie for this one !


----------



## Bigmoviefan

Will you be reviewing 4K Blu-ray of The Incredibles 2 ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Bigmoviefan said:


> Will you be reviewing 4K Blu-ray of The Incredibles 2 ?


Greetings,

Yes. Waiting on its arrival. There was a delay at the product supply house. I am hoping to receive it today. Fingers crossed.


Regards,


----------



## connoralpha

Hi Ralph!

I know this is a long shot, but any chance of checking out the new Fast & Furious UHD discs?

2 Fast 2 Furious may be my ultimate guilty pleasure and I'm curious to see if anyone else thinks the new scan of it is any good.


----------



## PioManiac

guacamoleparty said:


> Any word on if you're going to get the Big Lewbowski Ralph? I hear it would really tie the room together man ;-)





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It won't be coming my way. Sorry!
> 
> Regards,





guacamoleparty said:


> This is uh, this is a bummer man! Thanks anyway
> 
> -Emerson





rdgrimes said:


> This aggression will not stand!


Well, I Do mind, *The Dude* Minds!

Obviously Ralph is not a Golfer 

I got this one, but only because its a personal favorite...
Who could resist a Coen Brothers Classic on a 20th Anniversary 4K/UHD/DTS:X disc for under $20??

Do you want to see The Big Lebowski looking the best that it ever has, man? You’ve got it.
This is one seriously gorgeous looking transfer, and a native 4K one at that. Detail is sometimes almost too good – we’re not sure that we actually want to know Walter that intimately. Grain is slight and even, and it’s barely perceptable at even reasonably close viewing distances, while the HDR really ties the whole thing together perfectly. The sound is no slacker either, with a newly-minted DTS:X track hardly going wild in the presence speakers, but adding to the whole vibe subtly and pleasingly. This is a good’un, man!

But Yeah, well you know, that’s just like my opinion man.





























(screen shots from my JVC X750(RS500) 120" 16:9 screen, Samsung S9 smartphone camera)


----------



## guacamoleparty

PioManiac said:


> Well, I do mind, *The Dude* Minds!
> 
> Obviously Ralph is not a Golfer
> 
> I got this one, but only because its a personal favorite...
> Who could resist a Coen Brothers Classic on a 20th Anniversary 4K/UHD/DTS:X disc for under $20??
> 
> Do you want to see The Big Lebowski looking the best that it ever has, man? You’ve got it.
> This is one seriously gorgeous looking transfer, and a native 4K one at that. Detail is sometimes almost too good – we’re not sure that we actually want to know Walter that intimately. Grain is slight and even, and it’s barely perceptable at even reasonably close viewing distances, while the HDR really ties the whole thing together perfectly. The sound is no slacker either, with a newly-minted DTS:X track hardly going wild in the presence speakers, but adding to the whole vibe subtly and pleasingly. This is a good’un, man!
> 
> But Yeah, well you know, that’s just like my opinion man.


Totally! I also picked it up and its so good. Its about drawing a line in the sand, and across this line there is an excellent transfer! Maybe we could send Ralph a copy? Ralph do you have a PO Box we could send you films to? Like ones the studios dont send etc? 

Thanks!
-Emerson


----------



## guacamoleparty

PioManiac said:


> Well, I do mind, *The Dude* Minds!
> 
> Obviously Ralph is not a Golfer
> 
> I got this one, but only because its a personal favorite...
> Who could resist a Coen Brothers Classic on a 20th Anniversary 4K/UHD/DTS:X disc for under $20??
> 
> Do you want to see The Big Lebowski looking the best that it ever has, man? You’ve got it.
> This is one seriously gorgeous looking transfer, and a native 4K one at that. Detail is sometimes almost too good – we’re not sure that we actually want to know Walter that intimately. Grain is slight and even, and it’s barely perceptable at even reasonably close viewing distances, while the HDR really ties the whole thing together perfectly. The sound is no slacker either, with a newly-minted DTS:X track hardly going wild in the presence speakers, but adding to the whole vibe subtly and pleasingly. This is a good’un, man!
> 
> But Yeah, well you know, that’s just like my opinion man.


I love this post! I also picked it up and its so good. Its about drawing a line in the sand, and across this line there is an excellent transfer! Maybe we could send Ralph a copy? Ralph do you have a PO Box we could send you films to? Like ones the studios dont send etc? Or is this frowned upon/not encouraged.

Thanks!
-Emerson


----------



## Ralph Potts

guacamoleparty said:


> Totally! I also picked it up and its so good. Its about drawing a line in the sand, and across this line there is an excellent transfer! Maybe we could send Ralph a copy? Ralph do you have a PO Box we could send you films to? Like ones the studios dont send etc?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Emerson


Greetings,

Thanks so much for the offer! I plan on picking this one up asap!. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

dhellner29 said:


> Incredibles 2 Please!





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am waiting for its arrival. Tick Tock...!
> 
> 
> Regards,





Bigmoviefan said:


> Will you be reviewing 4K Blu-ray of The Incredibles 2 ?





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Yes. Waiting on its arrival. There was a delay at the product supply house. I am hoping to receive it today. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

Incredibles 2 hasn't arrived. I was told it's coming so we'll see. Unfortunately, I am not available all of next week so my review won't go live until afterward. I had hoped it would come this week so I could get it done but, sometimes delays happen.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*

Greetings,

This one is up next. So sorry for the delay in covering. I was away all last week and it arrived late from the studio.











These will follow:











There are a few others coming this week that haven't arrived yet. I will keep you posted.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand. 











This one arrived today out of the blue. 












Regards,


----------



## Frank D

Would be great if you can do 4k and Blu Ray for The Predator. If yes any idea when?

Thanks


----------



## Franin

The Meg and incredible for me Ralph 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> The Meg and incredible for me Ralph
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Greetings,

Incredibles 2 is posted Frank. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Frank D said:


> Would be great if you can do 4k and Blu Ray for The Predator. If yes any idea when?
> 
> Thanks



Greetings,

I requested it. It streets December 18th so I wouldn't expect to cover it until very close to then. I will post back when it arrives.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


This one came in this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Came today:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Better Late Than Never*

Greetings,











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Arrived this afternoon:












Coverage will go up next week.

Happy Thanksgiving! 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Watched it the other night Ralph my favourite one action packed. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*

Greetings,

These titles are in hand:











These titles are due to arrive Monday and Wednesday:











Regards,


----------



## Frank D

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I requested it. It streets December 18th so I wouldn't expect to cover it until very close to then. I will post back when it arrives.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph, 

Are we getting warmer... only 2 days away for The Predator. Looking forward to your review when you get it. 

Thanks, 

Frank


----------



## Ralph Potts

Frank D said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Are we getting warmer... only 2 days away for The Predator. Looking forward to your review when you get it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frank


Greetings,

It is due for delivery tomorrow... 


Regards,


----------



## lax01

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These titles are due to arrive Monday and Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Don't even bother with Venom...its not worth your time or expertise


----------



## Ralph Potts

lax01 said:


> Don't even bother with Venom...its not worth your time or expertise


Greetings,

Too late! 

AVS Forum UHD Review


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## GoZags13

Are we going to get a best of 2018 list?


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*

Greetings,

These are in hand and will post soon:











Hope everyone had a great holiday! 


Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand and will post soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Excellent! Halloween and Cliffhanger are my next 2 preorders for release on 1/15. I saw Halloween in theaters and loved it... and am really looking forward to the scenery in Cliffhanger again. I saw it in the theaters in 1993. My grandparents were so disappointed though! They thought it was a nature movie! Hahah


Thanks Ralph!


----------



## dnoonie

Hi Ralph,


Any news of Doctor Strange on 4K/UHD heading your way for a review? From what I've gathered its due out on 2019-01-15. It's one of my favorites but I passed on the 1080 purchase since UHDs were already available from most studios. I'll likely buy in it any case but always appreciate your reviews.


Cheers,


----------



## Ralph Potts

dnoonie said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> 
> Any news of Doctor Strange on 4K/UHD heading your way for a review? From what I've gathered its due out on 2019-01-15. It's one of my favorites but I passed on the 1080 purchase since UHDs were already available from most studios. I'll likely buy in it any case but always appreciate your reviews.
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Greetings,

Thus far Disney hasn't been sending out review solicitations for their catalog UHD releases. I will make some queries and see it obtaining a copy for review is possible. If not, I will probably pick up a copy and do a Spotlight review. Stay tuned!

Happy New Year!

Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

The Doctor Strange rerelease doesn't appear to be UHD as far as I can tell. This is the cover:


----------



## dnoonie

morphinapg said:


> The Doctor Strange rerelease doesn't appear to be UHD as far as I can tell. This is the cover:


Here's my source, https://www.highdefdigest.com/news/...-strange-summoned-to-4k-ultra-hd-bluray/43096.


Cheers,


----------



## bobknavs

dnoonie said:


> Here's my source, https://www.highdefdigest.com/news/...-strange-summoned-to-4k-ultra-hd-bluray/43096.
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Oddly enough, if you follow the link to releases (https://ultrahd.highdefdigest.com/releasedates.html), it's absent.


----------



## dnoonie

bobknavs said:


> Oddly enough, if you follow the link to releases (https://ultrahd.highdefdigest.com/releasedates.html), it's absent.


 True that!?
I wonder what the real story is? It's looking like a false alarm, if so I apologize.

Ralph, can you find out anything more from your sources?
Thank you,
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Surprised you haven't reviewed this yet, any plans. Saw it in the theater, was a breath of fresh air compared to recent releases.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> Surprised you haven't reviewed this yet, any plans. Saw it in the theater, was a breath of fresh air compared to recent releases.


Greetings,

It arrived late yesterday. Should go up today.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph.... any word on Bohemian Rhapsody?


----------



## Ralph Potts

TravisPNW said:


> Ralph.... any word on Bohemian Rhapsody?


Greetings,

Yes, it streets February 12th and I have requested it for Ultra HD Blu-ray coverage. 


Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Yes, it streets February 12th and I have requested it for Ultra HD Blu-ray coverage.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Excellent. I caught this one in the theater and it was amazing. I'm looking forward to this disc and the Atmos track.


----------



## Ralph Potts

TravisPNW said:


> Excellent. I caught this one in the theater and it was amazing. I'm looking forward to this disc and the Atmos track.


Greetings,

Same here!


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:










I also expect to receive a 4K Ultra HD version of Hunter Killer.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Showed up this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Bigmoviefan

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also expect to receive a 4K Ultra HD version of Hunter Killer.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Disappointing you did not get a 4K Blu-ray of Hunter Killer. I hope that has a great Atmos soundtrack to it. But you will not be reviewing that now.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Bigmoviefan said:


> Disappointing you did not get a 4K Blu-ray of Hunter Killer. I hope that has a great Atmos soundtrack to it. But you will not be reviewing that now.


Greetings,

I was told that I should be getting the 4K version as well but, so far it hasn't shown. The Blu-ray review will be up soon. If/when the 4K version arrives I will cover that as well.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,


These are currently in hand:












Regards,


----------



## rdgrimes

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> These are currently in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, have you heard anything about the UHD BD release? Seems to have dropped off the map although there are still place holders around at retail sites. The 4K HDR version is available for streaming.


----------



## Ralph Potts

rdgrimes said:


> Ralph, have you heard anything about the UHD BD release? Seems to have dropped off the map although there are still place holders around at retail sites. The 4K HDR version is available for streaming.


Greetings,

Nada. Originally, I saw a home video release trailer that said available on 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray/Blu-ray/DVD. When I received the press announcement/solicitation it only reference Blu-ray/DVD. I inquired but got no response.

Surprising quite frankly. We get Goosebumps 2 on Ultra HD Blu-ray with Atmos but, not this? 


Regards,


----------



## rdgrimes

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Nada. Originally, I saw a home video release trailer that said available on 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray/Blu-ray/DVD. When I received the press announcement/solicitation it only reference Blu-ray/DVD. I inquired but got no response.
> 
> Surprising quite frankly. We get Goosebumps 2 on Ultra HD Blu-ray with Atmos but, not this?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Well, Goosebumps needs all the sales help it can get. Tempting to just buy the digital UHD copy instead of the disc. Unless you think the BD is a 100/100 smash hit.


----------



## Ralph Potts

rdgrimes said:


> Well, Goosebumps needs all the sales help it can get. Tempting to just buy the digital UHD copy instead of the disc. Unless you think the BD is a 100/100 smash hit.


Greetings,

Planning on watching it tonight so we'll see...


Regards,


----------



## Panson

TravisPNW said:


> Excellent. I caught this one {Bohemian Rhapsody} in the theater and it was amazing. I'm looking forward to this disc and the Atmos track.


I'm doubly looking forward to the discs release. The theater I viewed it in has dim digital projection. My TV is worlds better.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,


Coming up:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This one is in the hopper:











Regards,


----------



## Reddig

Somehow, someway, this is the first time I have seen this thread Ralph! Not sure how Ive missed it after this long but glad to know what you got on tap.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Reddig said:


> Somehow, someway, this is the first time I have seen this thread Ralph! Not sure how Ive missed it after this long but glad to know what you got on tap.



Greetings,



Better late than never! 


Regards,


----------



## Reddig

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Better late than never!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Indeed!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are currently in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Bigmoviefan

Are going to review How to Train your Dragon 1 and 2 in 4K DTSX ?


----------



## guacamoleparty

Hey Ralph,

Hope you had a great weekend! Any chance you're getting Captain America: The First Avenger? Looks like its set to drop next week, and Im pretty hyped for it. Hopefully Disney does not mess the audio up like some of their most recent releases. 

All the best,
-Emerson


----------



## Ralph Potts

guacamoleparty said:


> Hey Ralph,
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend! Any chance you're getting Captain America: The First Avenger? Looks like its set to drop next week, and Im pretty hyped for it. Hopefully Disney does not mess the audio up like some of their most recent releases.
> 
> All the best,
> -Emerson


Greetings,

Hi Emerson, unfortunately I didn't receive a review solicitation for it. At this point I don't expect to cover... 


Regards,


----------



## guacamoleparty

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Hi Emerson, unfortunately I didn't receive a review solicitation for it. At this point I don't expect to cover...
> 
> 
> Regards,


Darn! Well I for one cant wait for its release  Thanks again Ralph!

-Emerson


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph,


Any word on Dynasties 4K?

Word is this one has Atmos and the same astonishing PQ as Planet Earth 2. I just preordered.


----------



## Ralph Potts

TravisPNW said:


> Ralph,
> 
> 
> Any word on Dynasties 4K?
> 
> Word is this one has Atmos and the same astonishing PQ as Planet Earth 2. I just preordered.


Greetings,

Haven't gotten anything on it yet Travis. Will post back when/if I do though. Thanks!


Regards,


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Haven't gotten anything on it yet Travis. Will post back when/if I do though. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Creed II is another I'm wondering about.


Thanks Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Potts

TravisPNW said:


> Creed II is another I'm wondering about.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ralph!


Greetings,

It will go up tomorrow... 


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Just watched "Message Man" and I enjoyed it, it was like watching a darker version of the John Wick movies.
It was quite graphic.

The Windows Movie and TV app keeps feeding me stuff that I may like, so it came up with this one from 2017.


----------



## z284pwr

Ralph,

Have you heard anything regard Fantastic Beasts #2 ? I know the first one got a really high score for UHD and Atmos. Curious to see how this one will fare. The wife saw it in theater but she isn't the best judge of audio tracks, too focused on the story. Who is interested in the story, I just want them audio/visual goods. :laugh:


----------



## Ralph Potts

z284pwr said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Have you heard anything regard Fantastic Beasts #2 ? I know the first one got a really high score for UHD and Atmos. Curious to see how this one will fare. The wife saw it in theater but she isn't the best judge of audio tracks, too focused on the story. Who is interested in the story, I just want them audio/visual goods. :laugh:



Greetings,

I am expecting it to arrive this morning. I will update this thread when it's in hand.. 



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived this morning:













Regards,


----------



## Ruppgu

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Excited to see what you think of dynasties! I was thinking about picking it up last week but wanted to wait to see how the picture stacks up


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,


These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Arrived this morning:


----------



## SeeMoreDigital

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Arrived this morning:


From what I understand this disc offers Dolby Vision


----------



## lax01

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Arrived this morning:


I feel bad...PQ and AQ are incredible...but its a LONG 2 hours and 20 mins...good luck!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Is that a new Pet Sematary or the original Ralph ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> Is that a new Pet Sematary or the original Ralph ?


Greetings,

It's the original Jeff. It's celebrating its 30th anniversary.


Regards,


----------



## jumper21

Ralph, any word on Bumble Bee?


----------



## dnoonie

jumper21 said:


> Ralph, any word on Bumble Bee?



Ralph's review can be found, https://www.avsforum.com/bumblebee-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review/


Cheers,


----------



## jumper21

dnoonie said:


> Ralph's review can be found, https://www.avsforum.com/bumblebee-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review/
> 
> 
> Cheers,




Appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Up Next:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

I have these in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Cal1981

Hey Ralph, mark down April 23rd. Captain America Winter Soldier and Civil War are due out in 4K.


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph,


The attached is one I just blind ordered. Let me know if it's on the list!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


Arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Coming up:











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

Arrived today:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


It's too bad that Apollo 11 isn't 4K. From what I heard about the movie it certainly could have benefitted from it.


----------



## Ruppgu

Hey Ralph,

Do you plan to do a review for the UHD release of Hellboy 2? Always loved that movie and wondering if I should upgrade.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Arrived this afternoon:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ruppgu said:


> Hey Ralph,
> 
> Do you plan to do a review for the UHD release of Hellboy 2? Always loved that movie and wondering if I should upgrade.



Greetings,

Not at this time. I contacted Universal about obtaining a review copy and they advised that they currently don't have product to send out. I requested that they send if/when product becomes available. I did the same for Backdraft and Field of Dreams.


Regards,


----------



## PSBMAN

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Arrived this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Looking very forward to this one


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are currently in hand:












Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Another Godzilla movie, each time they seem to get bigger and bigger.
Pretty soon his foot print will be the size of New York city and he will tower into the outer edges of space.
The whole movie will be over in a few minutes because he'll die from lack of oxygen.


----------



## Bigmoviefan

Are you going to review Cold Pursuit in 4K Ultra ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Bigmoviefan said:


> Are you going to review Cold Pursuit in 4K Ultra ?


Greetings,

I requested a copy but, it hasn't arrived as of yet. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Arrived today:













Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


 It doesn't matter what you say about this Ralph, it's blind-buy for me !
However, I will still be curious to see how it fairs.


----------



## morphinapg

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Looking forward to hearing about this one. I have it preordered, as well as the 3D. I only have 3D for the others, but there were a lot of scenes that showed
a ton of potential for HDR so I think it will look good, but if not I may cancel my preorder and stick with the 3D only.


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Great movie Ralph but i wonder why you guys in the USA get it a month later than we do ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Great movie Ralph but i wonder why you guys in the USA get it a month later than we do ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Because you guys down under are in the future.


----------



## Ralph Potts

morphinapg said:


> Looking forward to hearing about this one. I have it preordered, as well as the 3D. I only have 3D for the others, but there were a lot of scenes that showed
> a ton of potential for HDR so I think it will look good, but if not I may cancel my preorder and stick with the 3D only.




Greetings,

Don't cancel.... 


Regards,


----------



## pspoar

JeffR1 said:


> It doesn't matter what you say about this Ralph, it's blind-buy for me !
> However, I will still be curious to see how it fairs.


With you on this one Jeff, this trilogy is one of our favourites! I purchased (or reinvested) with the first two when they offered them in 4K, and both were absolutely fabulous. Really looking forward to watching the third one again next Tuesday....excellent family movies for sure.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## guacamoleparty

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Im excited for these reviews, but woof those covers still have me reeling!


----------



## morphinapg

guacamoleparty said:


> Im excited for these reviews, but woof those covers still have me reeling!


Haha yeah glad I'll be getting the box set. The box set cover looks better.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived this morning:












Regards,


----------



## pspoar

Good day, Ralph  Wondering if you will be receiving the Toy Story movies (1 through 3) in splendid 4K? My son and I have already watched 1 and 2 and they are absolutely fabulous! Great use of HDR, and the level of detail is stunning. Walmart has them in Canada for just under 30 bucks a piece fwiw.


----------



## magnification

I had just posted this in another thread. Forgetting about this thread which it would be more suited to post it in.










Just to give you the heads up, was checking out bestbuy and saw this: Alita: Battle Angel [SteelBook] [Digital Copy] [3D] [4K Ultra HD Blu-ray] [Only @ Best Buy] [4K Ultra HD Blu-ray/Blu-ray 3D] [2018]
Release Date:07/23/2019 RatingG-13

Now that's how ya do a movie release. 4k, 3d blu ray, Blu ray. I'm highly ecstatic they are doing this kind of release with a 3D disk if the movie was filmed in 3D as well of course. I could care less about a DVD disk or a digital copy.

Update for non Steel Book versions which actually does include the regular Blu Ray disk. Same release date










Alita: Battle Angel [Includes Digital Copy] [3D] [4K Ultra HD Blu-ray/Blu-ray] [4K Ultra HD Blu-ray/Blu-ray/Blu-ray 3D] [2018]
Release Date:07/23/2019


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This just in:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Is there a list of films released in 4K that have the Atmos audio codec? As a newbe in the world of 4K, I am surprised that so many 4K discs do not have Atmos. It is like the production houses improve the video quality but don't bother with the audio at all.


----------



## DunMunro

Any chance you've reviewed, or will review, Lawrence of Arabia in 4K HDR?

Edit: I see that it's available in 4K streaming, but not HDR.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Steve544 said:


> Is there a list of films released in 4K that have the Atmos audio codec? As a newbe in the world of 4K, I am surprised that so many 4K discs do not have Atmos. It is like the production houses improve the video quality but don't bother with the audio at all.


Search here and input ATMOS for the Audio field. It currently shows 497 matches

https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/search.php?ultrahd=1

EDIT: Plus another 120 in DTS:X


----------



## Steve544

Is there any chance at all that a 'Search' for films that have been reviewed can be added. As it is now, should I scroll through several pages to find a review I want to read again, should I go to the 'back' arrow, I need to scroll through every page again. It would be far more efficacious to be able to type in a title and have the search window bring me to the correct review.


----------



## PlanetAVS

Steve544 said:


> Is there any chance at all that a 'Search' for films that have been reviewed can be added. As it is now, should I scroll through several pages to find a review I want to read again, should I go to the 'back' arrow, I need to scroll through every page again. It would be far more efficacious to be able to type in a title and have the search window bring me to the correct review.



Use the "search this thread" tool at the top of the page


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Is there any chance at all that a 'Search' for films that have been reviewed can be added. As it is now, should I scroll through several pages to find a review I want to read again, should I go to the 'back' arrow, I need to scroll through every page again. It would be far more efficacious to be able to type in a title and have the search window bring me to the correct review.


Greetings,

Steve, you made this inquiry in the Blu-ray Reviews General Discussion Thread back on May 24th and I responded then. One of the ways to quickly find reviews that you are looking for is to use the Blu-ray Review Database.

Here is the link my response on your previous query:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-foruma-blu-ray-disc-reviews/1121333-avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread-30.html#post58094166


----------



## William L Carman

Will you be reviewing the newest Spears &Munsill (sp?) HDR test disc? I believe it’s going to be out very soon.


----------



## Ralph Potts

William L Carman said:


> Will you be reviewing the newest Spears &Munsill (sp?) HDR test disc? I believe it’s going to be out very soon.


Greetings,

I am not planning on it at this time but, if that changes I will advise.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

Coming up:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Milt99

What about Hulk?
Out tomorrow.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Milt99 said:


> What about Hulk?
> Out tomorrow.


Greetings,

It's a Universal Studios title. The studio really hasn't been sending Ultra HD Blu-ray review product on their catalog release titles. I did make the request but, nada. 

I will be picking Hulk up along with Waterworld though.. 


Regards,


----------



## wormraper

yup, Universal almost never releases review product for catalog 4K titles unless they're super important (think Jurassic Park level)


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Cheddarhead

Any possibility on reviewing the new 4K release of WaterWorld?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Cheddarhead said:


> Any possibility on reviewing the new 4K release of WaterWorld?


Greetings,

The studio rarely provides 4K UHD review copies of their catalog release titles. I requested Waterworld but, wasn't sent a copy. I am a fan and picked it up though. If time permits I may put something together.


Regards,


----------



## Milt99

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It's a Universal Studios title. The studio really hasn't been sending Ultra HD Blu-ray review product on their catalog release titles. I did make the request but, nada.
> 
> I will be picking Hulk up along with Waterworld though..
> 
> Regards,


FWIW, I watched Hulk the night it arrived.
Ai Keerumba!
Phenomenal PQ & SQ.
I know folks are split on the film itself but it's definitely demo quality


----------



## rdgrimes

Cheddarhead said:


> Any possibility on reviewing the new 4K release of WaterWorld?


I'm watching it and am underwhelmed for the most part. Generally pretty low res. There are some scenes with improved color and contrast, but nowhere near worth the upgrade IMO.


----------



## GPBURNS

Milt99 said:


> FWIW, I watched Hulk the night it arrived.
> Ai Keerumba!
> Phenomenal PQ & SQ.
> I know folks are split on the film itself but it's definitely demo quality


Yes Hulk great looking disc indeed - audio is decent - nothing spectacular but presents the elements on screen positively


----------



## Stryker412

Ralph, will you be reviewing the recent BD release of "From the Earth to the Moon"?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Stryker412 said:


> Ralph, will you be reviewing the recent BD release of "From the Earth to the Moon"?



Greetings,

I don't have a review copy. I am not planning on covering it at this time. Sorry! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand and will post in the next few days:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Ruppgu

Ralph,

Any plans on reviewing Alita before it hits tomorrow? I'm seeing a lot of solid UHD reviews of it and I'm always interested in your take!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ruppgu said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Any plans on reviewing Alita before it hits tomorrow? I'm seeing a lot of solid UHD reviews of it and I'm always interested in your take!


Greetings,

I wish! Fox shipped my review copy via ground and it isn't scheduled for delivery until Wednesday. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


Finally in the house!












Regards,


----------



## chlanman

Ralph, 

I see that Apocalypse now "final cut" 4K is being released Mid/End of August. 
Will you be reviewing this?


Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## lax01

Lets hope Disney doesn't NERF Endgame!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

You have a date on this


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Gorilla Killa said:


> You have a date on this


Amazon: Apocalypse Now 4K UltraHD Release date: Tuesday, August 27, 2019


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Postmoderndesign said:


> Amazon: Apocalypse Now 4K UltraHD Release date: Tuesday, August 27, 2019


I was asking if Ralph was getting one in for review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> You have a date on this





Gorilla Killa said:


> I was asking if Ralph was getting one in for review.



Greetings,

I wasn't solicited by the studio for review coverage so, at this point I don't expect to cover. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand and are coming up next:











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## robsis

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Well, Ralph, I'm a big Godzilla fan and have everything I can get my hands on...so this one was a blind buy...and I'm waiting for your review before I decide which TV I will watch it on!


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The studio rarely provides 4K UHD review copies of their catalog release titles. *I requested Waterworld* but, wasn't sent a copy. I am a fan and picked it up though. If time permits I may put something together.
> 
> 
> Regards,


While this movie was a flop at Theater. I really like-it.
Coming out on the 24th of Aug, unfortunately no info on the specs from Amazon. 
If it come with a new Atmos/DTS:X sound track, it will be a definite double dipping for me. 

And for the Studios not providing a 4K, is a real bummer for you and everyone here who rely on your reviews. To either buy or skip, and firmly believe it is a mistake on their end. Since a 4K release is not much more expensive, than a regular BD.


Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand and will post soon:












Regards,


----------



## rdgrimes

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I wasn't solicited by the studio for review coverage so, at this point I don't expect to cover.
> 
> 
> Regards,


You should buy it for yourself, Ralph. 6 discs, including 2 UHD, $23 retail.  Includes 3 versions of the film in UHD. (1979, Redoux, Final) The HDR (DV) and WCG have made a pretty big improvement in the PQ. I can safely say that THIS is the only release version that anyone needs.


----------



## Ralph Potts

rdgrimes said:


> You should buy it for yourself, Ralph. 6 discs, including 2 UHD, $23 retail.  Includes 3 versions of the film in UHD. (1979, Redoux, Final) The HDR (DV) and WCG have made a pretty big improvement in the PQ. I can safely say that THIS is the only release version that anyone needs.


Greetings,

Roger that. 


Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Roger that.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Wow. I pre-ordered Apocalypse Now 4K UHD a while ago with no idea it was a six disc set including redux.


----------



## rdgrimes

Postmoderndesign said:


> Wow. I pre-ordered Apocalypse Now 4K UHD a while ago with no idea it was a six disc set including redux.


One UHD disc contains the theatrical and redoux versions, one contains the final cut.


----------



## Brajesh

Sampled about 20 minutes of the final cut last night. PQ is drop-dead beautiful! Best 'Apocalypse Now' has ever looked! I've watched this movie over a dozen times, various formats, all 3 versions.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

rdgrimes said:


> You should buy it for yourself, Ralph. 6 discs, including 2 UHD, $23 retail.  Includes 3 versions of the film in UHD. (1979, Redoux, Final) The HDR (DV) and WCG have made a pretty big improvement in the PQ. I can safely say that THIS is the only release version that anyone needs.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/6317864039?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image
*Apocalypse Now 4K UHD*
Charles Nordlander
"August 21, 2019
Format: Blu-ray
This review is based on my August 2019 screening of this completely restored, remastered and recut 40th Anniversary "Final Cut" edition of Apocalypse Now. I will not waste time on reviewing the film, itself--if you're even considering buying this 4K version, you're likely a fan of it already, and the question is whether investing in this latest release of MANY versions is worth your money? In a word, YES!!!

This is totally different from many 4K releases of older films, which are often little more than studio money grabs that involve minimal investment is a poorly done uprez of the existing print. For this "Final Cut" of Apocalypse Now, Coppola went back and did a meticulous restoration of the film from the original negative (first time ever), then a 4K remastering with Dolby Vision HDR and Dolby Atmos sound. (It's worth remembering that Apocalypse Now was groundbreaking in its time for its use of a 5.1 soundtrack.) The results of all this work are absolutely stunning, and so much more than just a higher pixel count. HDR reveals a depth of details, especially in highlights and shadows, that have never been seen before, giving the film a whole new level of visual richness.

As for this "Final" cut of the film, what it amounts to is a shortened version of Redux, but still significantly longer than the original theatrical release. Two scenes added for Redux were cut from this Final version: sex scene with the Playboy Bunnies and the ghost sampan filled with wild monkeys. The plantation scene that first appeared in Redux is still in, but shorter. And that's about it. But this Final Cut release also includes a bunch of new extras that fans of the film will want.

So what about that "one exception" that I mentioned in the headline for this review. It's harder to say if this new version is worth your money if your 4K set lacks Dolby Vision HDR capability (most sets sold do not have it) and if you don't have at least a "good" sound system. For the "completist" fan of this film who wants to have all versions of Coppola's vision, it's still an obvious yes. But for others without a high end 4K set or sound system, you'll still get to see the great restoration work on the film and, of course, the increased resolution of 4K--but you won't see the incredible visual and sound improvements from Dolby Vision HDR and the remastered soundtrack. Well, at the current $22-ish Amazon price, I still think it's worth it, especially with the new extras--but that decision can only be made by you.

Thanks for taking the time to read my review, and I hope you find it helpful in making a buying decision. As time allows, I do try to respond to questions in the comments section."


----------



## Postmoderndesign

My copy of Apocalypse Now just arrivedl

I recommend watching the documentary *Hearts of Darkness*. The title comes from a script of Joseph Conrad's novella that Orsen Wells never shot. But Coppola used the script including the name "Captain Kurtz". Hearts of Darkness is the making of Apocalypse Now. "Initially set to be a five-month shoot, the film became noted for the problems encountered while making it for over a year, as chronicled in the documentary Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmaker's Apocalypse (1991). These problems included Brando arriving on the set overweight and completely unprepared, expensive sets being destroyed by severe weather and Sheen having a breakdown and suffering a near-fatal heart attack while on location. Problems continued after production as the release was postponed several times while Coppola edited over a million feet of film."[URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocalypse_Now"]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocalypse_Now[/URL] When Martin Sheen returned to the shoot as Captain Willard he is barely recognizable.

Apocalypse Now is an expose' of film making genius and this documentary shows the process of capturing serendipitous moments- often atmosphere or a mood- and editing them in. 

Also, watch Redux. Learn the meaning of the military term "FUBAR"


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Coming up:












Regards,


----------



## JJHXBR

Hello Ralph, Will you be doing 'Dark Phoenix" 4K UHD?


----------



## Ralph Potts

JJHXBR said:


> Hello Ralph, Will you be doing 'Dark Phoenix" 4K UHD?


Greetings,

I am planning on it. I requested a review copy but, Fox typically doesn't send out product that arrives much before street date. I will post here when I have it in hand.



Regards,


----------



## JJHXBR

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am planning on it. I requested a review copy but, Fox typically doesn't send out product that arrives much before street date. I will post here when I have it in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph,

I will look forward to your review and really enjoy all the great reveiws you have done!


----------



## lax01

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am planning on it. I requested a review copy but, Fox typically doesn't send out product that arrives much before street date. I will post here when I have it in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Fox is just doing you a favor TBPH


----------



## johnty

Postmoderndesign said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/6317864039?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image
> *Apocalypse Now 4K UHD*
> Charles Nordlander
> August 21, 2019
> Format: Blu-ray
> This review is based on my August 2019 screening of this completely restored, remastered and recut 40th Anniversary "Final Cut" edition of Apocalypse Now. I will not waste time on reviewing the film, itself--if you're even considering buying this 4K version, you're likely a fan of it already, and the question is whether investing in this latest release of MANY versions is worth your money? In a word, YES!!!



Meh. Possibly the most over-hyped 4K release this year. Yes, there are many version of the film on different media. This is the 8th release (VHS, Beta, Laserdisc...). Yes, it's a good transfer and the best picture of any previous format but folks, the film is 40 years old, shot on 35mm so a 4K disc should be able to faithfully reproduce the source, which it does. Dolby Vision does a nice job with the famous napalm scene, colors are crisp and bright, one of the disc's highlights.

The sound didn't live up to my expectations. Yes, the Atmos mix is better than previous versions but I found the bass disappointing. For the Final Cut release this summer in theaters, Meyer Sound developed a new technology called Sensual Sound which is basically a sub-woofer that goes down to 13Hz. They were installed in a few theaters around the country and with the newly remixed soundtrack they supposedly created an awe-inspiring low-end experience. I figured the same extended range response would be on the 4K disc. Nope. The bass is typical with good booms that most will enjoy but it's not the ultimate demo disc I was hoping for. 

I enjoy the movie and the UHD release is the best yet but it's not the technical tour de force I was expecting. I'll never watch most of the six discs in the box. I wish I had rented it.


----------



## Franin

johnty said:


> Meh. Possibly the most over-hyped 4K release this year. Yes, there are many version of the film on different media. This is the 8th release (VHS, Beta, Laserdisc...). Yes, it's a good transfer and the best picture of any previous format but folks, the film is 40 years old, shot on 35mm so a 4K disc should be able to faithfully reproduce the source, which it does. Dolby Vision does a nice job with the famous napalm scene, colors are crisp and bright, one of the disc's highlights.
> 
> The sound didn't live up to my expectations. Yes, the Atmos mix is better than previous versions but I found the bass disappointing. For the Final Cut release this summer in theaters, Meyer Sound developed a new technology called Sensual Sound which is basically a sub-woofer that goes down to 13Hz. They were installed in a few theaters around the country and with the newly remixed soundtrack they supposedly created an awe-inspiring low-end experience. I figured the same extended range response would be on the 4K disc. Nope. The bass is typical with good booms that most will enjoy but it's not the ultimate demo disc I was hoping for.
> 
> I enjoy the movie and the UHD release is the best yet but it's not the technical tour de force I was expecting. I'll never watch most of the six discs in the box. I wish I had rented it.




Just saved me from buying it cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Franin said:


> Just saved me from buying it cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i disagree strongly. But Charles Nordlander wrote in his review; 'So what about that "one exception" that I mentioned in the headline for this review. It's harder to say if this new version is worth your money if your 4K set lacks Dolby Vision HDR capability (most sets sold do not have it) and if you don't have at least a "good" sound system. For the "completist" fan of this film who wants to have all versions of Coppola's vision, it's still an obvious yes. But for others without a high end 4K set or sound system, you'll still get to see the great restoration work on the film and, of course, the increased resolution of 4K--but you won't see the incredible visual and sound improvements from Dolby Vision HDR and the remastered soundtrack. Well, at the current $22-ish Amazon price, I still think it's worth it, especially with the new extras--but that decision can only be made by you.'

I have a pair of 1980's Vandersteen IIC speakers which have instead of bass speakers what they called acoustic couplers capable pf realistically reproducing an earthquake. Combined with the lg oled 65 e6p's dolby vision and 4k i got my more than my moneys worth. But then i was drafted in 1969 during the Vietnam war and I saw the boondoggle close up.

So I repeat that for those who appreciate Apocalypse Now or just want to see how an old movie can be brought close to today's standards the movie is worth far more that 22 dollars. However this is my subjective opinion and i realize that other can be justified in disagreeing.


----------



## meli

Franin said:


> Just saved me from buying it cheers.





Postmoderndesign said:


> I disagree strongly.....



Personally, not every disc I own has to be reference quality. I mean this is "Apocalypse Now" we're talking about.


.


----------



## Panson

meli said:


> Personally, not every disc I own has to be reference quality. I mean this is "Apocalypse Now" we're talking about.


Obviously, there is no one "correct" answer for all with any disc purchase. For me, Dolby Vision and Atmos don't matter. For others, they wouldn't be without either.

A no-brainer for me can be a 4K UHD version of a film that I don't have a disc for, and it's a film that I want in my collection. Things get stickier if I already have a disc that I'm happy with. That's the situation with Apocalypse Now. I have a fine Blu-ray. 

With 4K UHD, a little HDR10 bang three or four times during the film isn't going to rock my world. Any resolution plus that isn't fighting grain would simply mean I'd have to move my seat four to six feet closer to appreciate. That I'm not too thrilled about.

One thing I found odd when reading this film's 4K UHD critique at bluraydotcom, is that the best Blu-ray available isn't included in this package. It's far inferior. Some collectors are rankled by this. Can't say I blame them, even though the star of the show is supposed to be the 4K UHD disc.

Extras? I've never been much interested in them, but people coming to this for the first time probably would be.

I still may pick it up, if it's cheap enough.


----------



## Franin

meli said:


> Personally, not every disc I own has to be reference quality. I mean this is "Apocalypse Now" we're talking about.
> 
> 
> .


Great film but I have it on Blu ray already.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are coming up:













Regards,


----------



## GPBURNS

Hey Ralph - Surprised Casino not on list - really enjoyed the 4k upgrade - great looking disk


----------



## Panson

GPBURNS said:


> Hey Ralph - Surprised Casino not on list - really enjoyed the 4k upgrade - great looking disk


I'll pass.


----------



## noblkkat

I'm going to pick up Apocalypse Now 4K UHD as it's a classic that has to be owned.....again. Yes like most of you I am switching out the BR's for the 4K's.


----------



## Panson

noblkkat said:


> I'm going to pick up Apocalypse Now 4K UHD as it's a classic that has to be owned.....again. Yes *like most of you I am switching out the BR's for the 4K's.*


I'm all alone.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand and up next:













Regards,


----------



## Reddig

Looking forward to the review of Anna (edit: oops its up already)and of course Spider-Man:Far From Home!!! Pans Labyrinth 4k as well.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand and coming up:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> These are in hand and up next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Definitely interested in Pans Labyrinth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Definitely interested in Pans Labyrinth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Greetings,

The review has been posted for a few days now Frank. 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> The review has been posted for a few days now Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Lol I better check it. I came straight from notification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


This one arrived this morning:












Regards,


----------



## OGauge4Me

Will you be reviewing the merits of the soon to be released 007 Danial Craig 4K disc set? ATMOS is not enabled but I would like your take on the upgrade over Blu ray disc offerings.


----------



## Ralph Potts

OGauge4Me said:


> Will you be reviewing the merits of the soon to be released 007 Danial Craig 4K disc set? ATMOS is not enabled but I would like your take on the upgrade over Blu ray disc offerings.


Greetings,

I requested the set for review. I was advised that there may not be a review campaign but, that my request has been noted in the event that copies become available. I will update this thread should I in fact receive it.


Regards,


----------



## OGauge4Me

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I requested the set for review. I was advised that there may not be a review campaign but, that my request has been noted in the event that copies become available. I will update this thread should I in fact receive it.
> 
> 
> Regards,


TY much appreciated. I trust your reviews.


----------



## dgkula

Hi, are you planning to review the Dr. Doom UHD release? Thx


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived this morning:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## Waboman

Red Heat is getting the 4K love? That’s awesome! I look forward to your review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

Coming up:













Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph,

When do you expect to get a review copy of Once Upon A Time in Hollywood, 4K UHD? There looks like Best Buy will have a Steelbook version, while Amazon is pre-selling a Collector's Edition. It has an amazing cast, produced & directed by Quentin Tarantino - and looks to be a must own/see movie. Release date is 12/10, can buy on iTunes now.

Any ideas if Sony is including Atmos with this? I don't see anything descriptive about audio yet.

Steve


----------



## Ralph Potts

wxchaser said:


> Ralph,
> 
> When do you expect to get a review copy of Once Upon A Time in Hollywood, 4K UHD? There looks like Best Buy will have a Steelbook version, while Amazon is pre-selling a Collector's Edition. It has an amazing cast, produced & directed by Quentin Tarantino - and looks to be a must own/see movie. Release date is 12/10, can buy on iTunes now.
> 
> Any ideas if Sony is including Atmos with this? I don't see anything descriptive about audio yet.
> 
> Steve



Greetings,

I requested it and hop to receive it soon. I will post back here when it's in hand. Thanks!


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph - is sliding down a stripper pole encoded in ATMOS?


----------



## Ralph Potts

wxchaser said:


> Ralph - is sliding down a stripper pole encoded in ATMOS?



Greetings,

If you're referring to Hustlers, the answer is, yes.


Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> If you're referring to Hustlers, the answer is, yes.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Yes, Ralph - I was! Jenny from the Block is being talked about as a serious Oscar contender for Hustlers:

https://ew.com/awards/2019/11/25/je...-international-film-festival-spotlight-award/

Awaiting your review to see how you cover this!


----------



## stevebezzer

There’s a EU release of watchmen and I can’t find a review anywhere for it. I’m wondering if it’s a better release than the US one as it claims to be remastered


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


This arrived today:













Regards,


----------



## Kain

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> This arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Really looking forward to your thoughts on this. The sound mix was a riot in IMAX.


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Yess looking forward in getting this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


This is in hand:











Regards,


----------



## lax01

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> This is in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Not worth it ....maybe only to see if they mistakenly included the S08E06 Inside the Episode where D&D explain how they forgot so much about the over-arching plot, character motivations and just about everything else that made GOT a good show


----------



## Waboman

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> This is in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Looking forward to reading your thoughts on how the Battle of Winterfell looks in 4K UHD. It got shredded for being so dim and dark the cinematographer had to come out a defend it. Lol.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Waboman said:


> Looking forward to reading your thoughts on how the Battle of Winterfell looks in 4K UHD. It got shredded for being so dim and dark the cinematographer had to come out a defend it. Lol.



Greetings,

Going up tomorrow... 


Regards,


----------



## dtsdig

Hi Ralph, any word on when/if Ad Astra might hit your doorstep? It looks like public release is 12/17 for the US?


----------



## Ralph Potts

dtsdig said:


> Hi Ralph, any word on when/if Ad Astra might hit your doorstep? It looks like public release is 12/17 for the US?


Greetings,

I did request it from Fox. They are notorious for sending review product out very close to, if not, beyond street date. According to UPS I have two titles arriving on Friday from Fox so, fingers crossed that one of them is Ad Astra. 

I will post back here when I have it in hand.

Thanks!

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

You should add this to your list Ralph. I was loaned a copy and this is possibly my movie of the year for me. I've since pre-ordered the BD. Regardless if you can review highly recommend


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand and up next in the review queue:












Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph - do you anticipate getting a review copy of Ford v Ferrari?


----------



## Ralph Potts

wxchaser said:


> Ralph - do you anticipate getting a review copy of Ford v Ferrari?


Greetings,

Yes, I put my request in already. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Next Up!*

Greetings,

Look for reviews of these titles next week:













Regards,


----------



## dragonbud0

Look forward to your review on Parasite. I like the ending but some don't. Vive la difference.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This just arrived:












Regards,


----------



## thebland

*Parasite *had amazing UHD, HDR PQ. Gorgeous picture. The DTS MA soundtrack was superb as well. Really tics up when needed... Excellent movie and presentation on video.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived this morning:












Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Look forward to the review on this


----------



## thehun

Looking forward to Midway, and Ford vs. Ferrari both are very good IMO.


----------



## Ralph Potts

thehun said:


> Looking forward to Midway, and Ford vs. Ferrari both are very good IMO.


Greetings,

I am as well. Midway is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Unfortunately, Ford v Ferrari isn't scheduled to arrive until Thursday. I will update this thread when I have them..


Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Stupid Best Buy sent me an email saying I would get my pre-order of Ford V Ferrari on Saturday (yesterday). Now it shows delivery on Tuesday.

I was so pissed I got into customer service chat and reamed them. I should have ordered from Amazon.

Guess I will get it someday.


----------



## Craig Peer

wxchaser said:


> Stupid Best Buy sent me an email saying I would get my pre-order of Ford V Ferrari on Saturday (yesterday). Now it shows delivery on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pissed I got into customer service chat and reamed them. I should have ordered from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I will get it someday.




You can’t order it on Amazon. Best Buy probably has an exclusive release deal ( for a week or two ). I hate it when they do that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wxchaser

Craig Peer said:


> You can’t order it on Amazon. Best Buy probably has an exclusive release deal ( for a week or two ). I hate it when they do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Craig. I think when I ordered, I could get Steel Book from Best Buy. I wanted the disk not streaming version. I hate the exclusive release deals too. Lying about shipping really fires me up.


----------



## Craig Peer

wxchaser said:


> Thanks Craig. I think when I ordered, I could get Steel Book from Best Buy. I wanted the disk not streaming version. I hate the exclusive release deals too. Lying about shipping really fires me up.




I’d rather wait a week and then hopefully the prices come down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillcat

thebland said:


> *Parasite *had amazing UHD, HDR PQ. Gorgeous picture. The DTS MA soundtrack was superb as well. Really tics up when needed... Excellent movie and presentation on video.




Where did you get a UHD of Parasite? I thought it was blu-ray only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebland

Kaleidescape. https://www.kaleidescape.com/movie-store/movie/details/40322903


----------



## thrillcat

thebland said:


> Kaleidescape. https://www.kaleidescape.com/movie-store/movie/details/40322903




Ahhh. Thanks. 

Edit: that shows it’s still only HD HDR...I’m surprised it hasn’t gotten a UHD release, since it reportedly received a 4K intermediate. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank_P

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am as well. Midway is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Unfortunately, Ford v Ferrari isn't scheduled to arrive until Thursday. I will update this thread when I have them..
> 
> 
> Regards,


I'm another excited to see your review on FvF. Both me and the wife put our car "on the track" for HPDE and Road courses. The little details about driving on a track, trying to cut a perfect line, how and when to brake and shift... all that information in the movie comes out and us "drivers" just loved it so much, and was so relatable... we had to see it twice at the theater. I did not preorder it, as I wanted to make sure there were no delivery issues... I will be picking it up at lunch today. The wife couldn't see this enough, that and her dad worked close with Lee Iacocca on some projects.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand and up next in the review queue:












Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ford V Ferrari! Smashing success. Thoughts after first viewing off disk. Brings back memories.


----------



## dapakattack

*Hunt for Red October*

Anyone know if the Hunt for Red October Steelbook 4k disc is going to be any different than the Hunt for Red October in the Jack Ryan 5 movie collection 4k set?


----------



## Ralph Potts

dapakattack said:


> Anyone know if the Hunt for Red October Steelbook 4k disc is going to be any different than the Hunt for Red October in the Jack Ryan 5 movie collection 4k set?


Greetings,

No different than the previous 4K release.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Steve544

I was able to buy the blu ray for Harriet for only $10. It was a great movie and well worth buying. I thought it had a very re-watchable quotient. Good historical films are valued by me. Highly recommend it.


----------



## rdgrimes

wxchaser said:


> Ford V Ferrari! Smashing success. Thoughts after first viewing off disk. Brings back memories.


+1. Probably my favorite movie for a long time. Awesome PQ and AQ as well, and race sequences to satisfy the most demanding fan. Must see.


----------



## wxchaser

rdgrimes said:


> +1. Probably my favorite movie for a long time. Awesome PQ and AQ as well, and race sequences to satisfy the most demanding fan. Must see.


I could not agree more - audio/video was excellent. The sound of engines roaring and the sound coming towards and away from you on the track were incredible! I also think it is one of the best movies I have seen in a long time (biased because I am a racing fan).


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

Coming up:












Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph, have you already or plan too review the Beverly Hills Cop 3 movies collection remastered bluray?. It came out near the end of January. 

Thanks Ralph always enjoy reading your detailed reviews.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I take it that means NO.


----------



## Ralph Potts

LNEWoLF said:


> Ralph, have you already or plan too review the Beverly Hills Cop 3 movies collection remastered bluray?. It came out near the end of January.
> 
> Thanks Ralph always enjoy reading your detailed reviews.


Greetings,

Whoops! So sorry, I meant to reply to this. I am not planning on a review of that at this time.


Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Whoops! So sorry, I meant to reply to this. I am not planning on a review of that at this time.
> 
> 
> Regards,


That’s alright Ralph. I appreciate you taking the time to respond. I know your VERY busy. I hope you and your family have a GREAT weekend.

For anyone interested here is a link about the remastered 3 film Beverly Hills Cop collection bluray’s.
https://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=25934


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


This is in the hopper:













Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## dragonbud0

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ne Zha is a reinvented-updated Chinese mythology published in the 15th or 16th century. If you like Kung Fu Panda, it's a visual treat, the best of Chinese digital media design today comparable to DreamWorks, or pre-Frozen Disney (not Pixar yet). It's great family entertainment, between good and evil. 
As always, look forward to your review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived yesterday:












Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, [email protected]@king forward to your review. Will you also be reviewing the 4K Skywalker Saga boxset?. Take care Ralph and your Family. Thank you. Hope it includes cat tipping for ALL 9 movies with Atmos 







img


----------



## Ralph Potts

LNEWoLF said:


> Ralph, [email protected]@king forward to your review. Will you also be reviewing the 4K Skywalker Saga boxset?. Take care Ralph and your Family. Thank you. Hope it includes cat tipping for ALL 9 movies with Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img


Greetings,

I am not planning on covering the box set. Sorry. 

Yes, LOTS of "cat tipping" please...!! 


Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am not planning on covering the box set. Sorry.
> 
> Yes, LOTS of "cat tipping" please...!!
> 
> 
> Regards,


NOoooooo, say it ain’t so 

Why Ralph, why?.


----------



## Ralph Potts

LNEWoLF said:


> NOoooooo, say it ain’t so
> 
> Why Ralph, why?.



Greetings,

It wasn't offered as an option for review consideration by the studio..


Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It wasn't offered as an option for review consideration by the studio..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thank you for responding Ralph I understand.


----------



## John^Galt

Ralph,

I'm usually one to see Silver Linings (you know, like movie screens). I'm not sure I see any right now, as these are trying times. Having said that, it makes for a good excuse for one to be inside and watch movies. 

*I'm sure I speak for many: *I am glad you're still receiving films, doing reviews, and it's been even more of a treat to open the forum and see new reviews. Even a not great review is a guilty pleasure, and a cheerful read, for me! Moreso these hectic, (and for many) stressful, days. Thank you!

Be safe, be vigilant. And that goes for everyone who might read this.


----------



## Ralph Potts

John^Galt said:


> Ralph,
> 
> I'm usually one to see Silver Linings (you know, like movie screens). I'm not sure I see any right now, as these are trying times. Having said that, it makes for a good excuse for one to be inside and watch movies.
> 
> *I'm sure I speak for many: *I am glad you're still receiving films, doing reviews, and it's been even more of a treat to open the forum and see new reviews. Even a not great review is a guilty pleasure, and a cheerful read, for me! Moreso these hectic, (and for many) stressful, days. Thank you!
> 
> Be safe, be vigilant. And that goes for everyone who might read this.



Greetings,

Totally agree John. Thank you for your comments. I will post reviews when I have product and hope that they provide a bit of escapism from the news of the day. Be safe and God Bless everyone.


Regards,


----------



## Ruppgu

Ralph,

Any plans on doing some digital reviews on some of these movies they're taking straight to digital at a greatly expedited schedule?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Ruppgu said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Any plans on doing some digital reviews on some of these movies they're taking straight to digital at a greatly expedited schedule?



Greetings,

Perhaps. I will update this thread with that information. Thanks!


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:












Regards,


----------



## DarrinH

Any idea whether the new Top Gun 4K will be available to you?


----------



## thehun

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


watched Dolittle a few days ago........ oh boy it's bad!


----------



## Ralph Potts

thehun said:


> watched Dolittle a few days ago........ oh boy it's bad!



Greetings,

It's in the review queue..!


Regards,


----------



## neightdog

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It wasn't offered as an option for review consideration by the studio..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Darn. Was hoping for a review of the first 6 having been remastered in UHD and HDR.


----------



## Philnick

neightdog said:


> Darn. Was hoping for a review of the first 6 having been remastered in UHD and HDR.


You do know that episodes I - VIII are all up in UHD/HDR/DV and Atmos on Disney Plus?

I can attest to the image quality of _A New Hope_ and _The Empire Strikes Back_ - they look like new films - and I'm watching in 4K HDR10 with an image size of 11' 4" _wide_ (not diagonal)

_The Force Awakens_ and _The Last Jedi_ I watch in 1080p 3D, with Neural:X creatng the overhead channels, and I have _The Rise of Skywalker_ on order in 3D as well, for delivery in May. 

In the meantime I've bought it in UHD through VUDU, and will watch it that way tomorrow night.


----------



## Philnick

Given the amount of high quality content being created for release primarily through streaming (_Star Trek: Discovery, Star Trek: Picard, The Aeronauts_), I keep hoping that the reviewers here will start reviewing these productions.

Take _The Aeronauts_, an Amazon Original movie (not miniseries) about a young scientist who, in 1862, wants to study the upper atmosphere to predict the weather. He's ridiculed by the other members of the Royal Society (the film's set in London) about his desire to create a new science of "meteorology," and begs a young female balloonist to take him up so he can do so.

It's a brilliant film, with thrills and chills (literally) and becomes a survival story.

For anyone who has a Prime account, it's a freebie, and is already one of the most-viewed films there.

Please review it - this group would appreciate it.


----------



## wxchaser

Philnick said:


> Given the amount of high quality content being created for release primarily through streaming (_Star Trek: Discovery, Star Trek: Picard, The Aeronauts_), I keep hoping that the reviewers here will start reviewing these productions.
> 
> Take _The Aeronauts_, an Amazon Original movie (not miniseries) about a young scientist who, in 1862, wants to study the upper atmosphere to predict the weather. He's ridiculed by the other members of the Royal Society (the film's set in London) about his desire to create a new science of "meteorology," and begs a young female balloonist to take him up so he can do so.
> 
> It's a brilliant film, with thrills and chills (literally) and becomes a survival story.
> 
> For anyone who has a Prime account, it's a freebie, and is already one of the most-viewed films there.
> 
> Please review it - this group would appreciate it.


Phil - I agree with you re: Aeronauts. Great PQ and story plot line. I know how much I enjoyed it - chilling and thrilling!


----------



## Philnick

PS to the VUDU version of _The Rise of Skywalker_:

In UHD in my theater, through a Roku Ultra wired to my Gigabit internet account, it looked very nice projected 11' 4" wide, with a very few moments (out of a nearly two and a half hour movie) of digital noise at the bottom of the image.

The next night, at 1080p on my wife's 50" Sharp Roku TV on her 250 Mbps account over wifi, it looked nice as well, but at two points where there was force lightning The Dark Side of the Force _rebooted the TV!_ (Good thing VUDU remembers where you are in a film.) 

Great film, in any case. Ignore the haters - that leads to the dark side.

Looking forward to getting the 1080p 3D Blu-ray version next month.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Coming Up*

Greetings,

Here is what I have in hand or a digital code for:


In Hand:










Digital:











Regards,


----------



## taxman48

DarrinH said:


> Any idea whether the new Top Gun 4K will be available to you?



According to Amazon, it will be released May 14th..lets hope so..Anxious to see if it will have Dolby Atmos. Like I said, if there ever was a movie made for DA, this has got to be it..


----------



## thehun

Vivarium LOL it's different alright....to say the least.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

Here is what is coming up:


Physical Media:












Digital:













Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Not the 4K for Birds of Prey?


----------



## Ralph Potts

morphinapg said:


> Not the 4K for Birds of Prey?


Greetings,

According to the studio the 4K UHD Blu-ray is due to ship in the next week. Fingers crossed on that...


Regards,


----------



## Wade.

Anyone watch The Way Back? I found the audio very quiet, dialogue was very hard to hear, anyone else find this? I usually listen to movies at -25 and I had this movie up to -10 and still had dialogue issues


----------



## Iwanthd

Mask of Zorro 4k review?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Iwanthd said:


> Mask of Zorro 4k review?


Greetings,

Unfortunately, with the shelter in place order in California the fulfillment houses for review product have been closed down. Some have shifted to other locations while others like Sony, remain closed. I have been sent a 4K digital code though.

Stay tuned...


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These are in hand:













Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


War of the Worlds and Top Gun hopefully will have their audio completely remastered for 
Atmos. Really looking forward toward your reviews on these two Ralph. 
The world is waiting with bated breath.


----------



## chlanman

Awesome!! Cant wait for your review on Top Gun!

Will you also be doing a review on Days of Thunder?

Thanks! And always enjoy your reviews keep up the good work and keep safe


----------



## Ralph Potts

chlanman said:


> Awesome!! Cant wait for your review on Top Gun!
> 
> Will you also be doing a review on Days of Thunder?
> 
> Thanks! And always enjoy your reviews keep up the good work and keep safe


Greetings,

Thanks for reading! 

I requested Days of Thunder but, it didn't arrive as of yet so, we'll see.


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thanks for reading!
> 
> I requested Days of Thunder but, it didn't arrive as of yet so, we'll see.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph....
Question for you....are you privy to more info about the updated films you receive than the regular consumer. In other words, do you know in advance of watching a release whether the video is actually remastered or simply transcoded and whether the audio is remixed or not for the new codec? 

I like to think that my own ears can tell a remix or not but I am not infallible...how about you?
Steve


----------



## chlanman

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thanks for reading!
> 
> I requested Days of Thunder but, it didn't arrive as of yet so, we'll see.
> 
> 
> Regards,


No problem! I really enjoy and base my decisions off your reviews. 
Since things are a bit slow right now, would you consider doing a top 10/20 all time list?
I think that would be amazing


----------



## Ralph Potts

chlanman said:


> No problem! I really enjoy and base my decisions off your reviews.
> Since things are a bit slow right now, would you consider doing a top 10/20 all time list?
> I think that would be amazing


Greetings,

Do you mean Top Films?


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These titles hit stores on May 5th but, just arrived:












Regards,


----------



## chlanman

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Do you mean Top Films?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Yes. Top films. I think thatd be awesome


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These titles arrived today:












Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph,

Will you be reviewing the soon to be released Blues Brothers 4K UHD? Hopefully remastered with Atmos.

Release Date 5/19/2020


----------



## Ralph Potts

wxchaser said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Will you be reviewing the soon to be released Blues Brothers 4K UHD? Hopefully remastered with Atmos.
> 
> Release Date 5/19/2020


Greetings,

Not at this time. Universal Studios rarely sends out UHD review product for their catalog release titles. If it does happen to come my way I will update this thread. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,

This arrived yesterday:












Regards,


----------



## darthray

wxchaser said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Will you be reviewing the soon to be released *Blues Brothers 4K UHD*? Hopefully remastered with Atmos.
> 
> *Release Date 5/19/2020*





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> *Not at this time. Universal Studios rarely sends out UHD review product for their catalog release titles*. If it does happen to come my way I will update this thread.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Bummer 

Hopefully my local source, did received The Blues Brothers. This movie is a guilty pleasure of mine, and sure hope this 4K version. Do come with a new sound mix since it has so much great music, and some great car chase. That as far has I am concern, do deserve an Atmos treatment to go with an improve picture.


Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrivals*

Greetings,

These arrived this morning and are next up in the queue:












Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Jaws first please...


----------



## Lee Weber

This came in on Friday and was released today.
I just finished watching and will write my thoughts ASAP!


----------



## meli

Friends have told me that the Watchmen series is great, but you'll get more out of it if you read the graphic novel first.


----------



## Craig Peer

darthray said:


> Bummer
> 
> Hopefully my local source, did received The Blues Brothers. This movie is a guilty pleasure of mine, and sure hope this 4K version. Do come with a new sound mix since it has so much great music, and some great car chase. That as far has I am concern, do deserve an Atmos treatment to go with an improve picture.
> 
> 
> Darth



I’ve only had a chance to watch a little of The Blues Brothers on 4K UHD, but it looked and sounded better than it ever has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Craig Peer said:


> I’ve only had a chance to watch a little of The Blues Brothers on 4K UHD, but it looked and sounded better than it ever has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for your impressions


Darth


----------



## Craig Peer

darthray said:


> Thank you for your impressions
> 
> 
> Darth


The Aretha Franklin number in the diner was outstanding sounding !  I plan on watching the entire film this coming week. Too many movies, not enough time!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,


----------



## darthray

Craig Peer said:


> The Aretha Franklin number in the diner was outstanding sounding !  I plan on watching the entire film this coming week. Too many movies, not enough time!


Hi Craig, 

Just for info, I just order my copy of "The Blues Brothers" on 4K. And while I was at-it, I also order another guilty pleasure of mine "Cliffhanger" on 4K. And still hope that one day, the Riddick trilogy will be release on 4K. 


Darth


----------



## Craig Peer

darthray said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Just for info, I just order my copy of "The Blues Brothers" on 4K. And while I was at-it, I also order another guilty pleasure of mine "Cliffhanger" on 4K. And still hope that one day, the Riddick trilogy will be release on 4K.
> 
> 
> Darth


Looks like Pitch Black is coming to 4K!


----------



## darthray

Craig Peer said:


> Looks like Pitch Black is coming to 4K!


According to this;
https://hd-report.com/2020/06/01/pitch-black-restored-in-4k-for-uhd-bd-blu-ray-special-editions/
You are correct, and Thanks for the heads-up 
This is good news, and hopefully it open the door for the other 2 Riddick to be also restore.

Too bad, the audio sound track will still be 5.1 and not Atmos or even 7.1 Since my AVP can do very well fake Atmos, from a 7.1 sound track. And not sure if it can do Dolby Surround Upmixer and DTS Neural:X Upmixer, from a 5.1 sound track. 

Hopefully Ralph @*Ralph Potts* , does not mind about conversation like this. Since it involve new 4K release, that might not be schedule for a future review since it is the tread for new review on deck. 

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Just for info, I just order my copy of "The Blues Brothers" on 4K. And while I was at-it, I also order another guilty pleasure of mine "Cliffhanger" on 4K. And still hope that one day, the Riddick trilogy will be release on 4K.
> 
> 
> Darth





Craig Peer said:


> Looks like Pitch Black is coming to 4K!





darthray said:


> According to this;
> https://hd-report.com/2020/06/01/pitch-black-restored-in-4k-for-uhd-bd-blu-ray-special-editions/
> You are correct, and Thanks for the heads-up
> This is good news, and hopefully it open the door for the other 2 Riddick to be also restore.
> 
> Too bad, the audio sound track will still be 5.1 and not Atmos or even 7.1 Since my AVP can do very well fake Atmos, from a 7.1 sound track. And not sure if it can do Dolby Surround Upmixer and DTS Neural:X Upmixer, from a 5.1 sound track.
> 
> *Hopefully Ralph @Ralph Potts , does not mind about conversation like this. Since it involve new 4K release, that might not be schedule for a future review since it is the tread for new review on deck. *
> 
> Darth


Greetings,

Hey guys, no worries but, this discussion would be more appropriate for the Blu-ray Reviews General Discussion Thread

All good stuff and thanks! 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,




I just want Lawrence Of Arabia in that collection Ralph


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> I just want Lawrence Of Arabia in that collection Ralph


Greetings,

It looks fantastic Frank! 


Regards,


----------



## Milt99

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It looks fantastic Frank!
> 
> 
> Regards,


When can we expect a review? 
I pre-ordered after getting it for $99.00 from Deep Discount as I only really want Lawrence & Strange Love.
For some reason people think that B&W films don't\won't\can't benefit from 4k remastering etc.

I do not understand this illogic


----------



## Ralph Potts

Milt99 said:


> When can we expect a review?
> I pre-ordered after getting it for $99.00 from Deep Discount as I only really want Lawrence & Strange Love.
> For some reason people think that B&W films don't\won't\can't benefit from 4k remastering etc.
> 
> I do not understand this illogic


Greetings,

Hope to have it up tomorrow.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*New Arrival*

Greetings,











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Isn’t this already on 4k Ralph ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Isn’t this already on 4k Ralph ?


Greetings,

Frank, yes, it is. This is the same release in collectible packaging.


Regards,


----------



## lax01

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Frank, yes, it is. This is the same release in collectible packaging.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Just curious - Why would they ship you the same disc in collectible packaging? That just seems...not smart?


----------



## Ralph Potts

lax01 said:


> Just curious - Why would they ship you the same disc in collectible packaging? That just seems...not smart?


Greetings,

It's in celebration of the film's 20th anniversary and comes housed in a steelbook keep case. I would imagine that sending it out to writers is part of the promotional process. There are some that like/collect steelbooks.


Regards,


----------



## lax01

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It's in celebration of the film's 20th anniversary and comes housed in a steelbook keep case. I would imagine that sending it out to writers is part of the promotional process. There are some that like/collect steelbooks.
> 
> 
> Regards,


So just marketing? Are they expecting you to actual review the disc?


----------



## Ralph Potts

lax01 said:


> So just marketing? Are they expecting you to actual review the disc?


Greetings,

I will be reviewing it. Same audio/video/bonus material aside, the fact that it comes in limited-edition steelbook packaging makes it different from the original release. There are those out there that may not already own the 2018 UHD release or steelbook fans that may be interested in this offering and, a review will shed light on the title again.

Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Any plans to review this


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> Any plans to review this



Greetings,

I haven't received any info/solicitation for its release.


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Good film but I really don't think it has much of a re watchable quotient.


----------



## Craig Peer

Steve544 said:


> Good film but I really don't think it has much of a re watchable quotient.



I’ve watched it three times - just as good on repeat viewings - if not better. My wife watched it once and already wants to see it again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Good film but I really don't think it has much of a re watchable quotient.



Greetings,

I reviewed it Steve. Feel free to post comments in the review thread. 


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

Here's a Pixar one that just about slipped through my fingers, and I almost didn't watch it because it looked a little to "grade School".
However it turned out to be a pretty good watch, it had enough going for it for the adult audience.
And of course Pixar's animation in 4K was great eye candy !

Even if Disney doesn't send you a copy Ralph, I think you would enjoy it.

Onward


----------



## Franin

JeffR1 said:


> Here's a Pixar one that just about slipped through my fingers, and I almost didn't watch it because it looked a little to "grade School".
> 
> However it turned out to be a pretty good watch, it had enough going for it for the adult audience.
> 
> And of course Pixar's animation in 4K was great eye candy !
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Disney doesn't send you a copy Ralph, I think you would enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Onward
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8DKg_fsacM




Thanks bought my copy of this film great really enjoyed it


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> Here's a Pixar one that just about slipped through my fingers, and I almost didn't watch it because it looked a little to "grade School".
> However it turned out to be a pretty good watch, it had enough going for it for the adult audience.
> And of course Pixar's animation in 4K was great eye candy !
> 
> Even if Disney doesn't send you a copy Ralph, I think you would enjoy it.
> 
> Onward
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8DKg_fsacM


Greetings,

Roger that Jeff. Thanks! 


Regards,


----------



## darthray

Not much new stuff lately to buy, but did find out that "Waterword" and "Starship Trooper'. Are now available on 4K, and my copies should be here very soon


Darth


----------



## Cheddarhead

darthray said:


> Not much new stuff lately to buy, but did find out that "Waterword" and "Starship Trooper'. Are now available on 4K, and my copies should be here very soon
> 
> 
> Darth



Be sure to watch both cuts, the TV cut, while not in 4K, adds a lot of background information that helps to make some sense of the the more cryptic moments of the theatrical cut. Of course the TV cut leaves out some of the more revealing shots of Jeanne Tripplehorn.


----------



## Erod

JeffR1 said:


> Here's a Pixar one that just about slipped through my fingers, and I almost didn't watch it because it looked a little to "grade School".
> However it turned out to be a pretty good watch, it had enough going for it for the adult audience.
> And of course Pixar's animation in 4K was great eye candy !
> 
> Even if Disney doesn't send you a copy Ralph, I think you would enjoy it.
> 
> Onward


That was surprisingly good. No fanfare beforehand at all. Watched it with the family, and we all really liked it.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand:


----------



## JeffR1

His Dark Materials _ so that's what happened to "The Golden Compass" from 2007.
It just stopped and left one hanging, it didn't do well at the box office and a sequel was never made.

I don't know if I have the patience to get into a series about it though.


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Not much new stuff lately to buy, but did find out that "Waterword" and "Starship Trooper'. Are now available on 4K, and my copies should be here very soon
> 
> 
> Darth


Curious to know how Starship troopers looks and sounds like Ray


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> His Dark Materials _ so that's what happened to "The Golden Compass" from 2007.
> It just stopped and left one hanging, it didn't do well at the box office and a sequel was never made.
> 
> I don't know if I have the patience to get into a series about though.



Greetings,

Jeff, give it a whirl. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. My review is below. 


Regards,


----------



## darthray

Franin said:


> Curious to know how Starship troopers looks and sounds like Ray


While I would also like to see Ralph impressions on this one, once I see-it. I can send you a PM (now call conversation) to give you my impression's, either this weekend or the one in two weeks after.

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> While I would also like to see Ralph impressions on this one, once I see-it. I can send you a PM (now call conversation) to give you my impression's, either this weekend or the one in two weeks after.
> 
> Darth


That will be great Thanks Ray


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> That will be great Thanks Ray



Greetings,

@Franin and @darthray, I have Starship Troopers on UHD. I don't recall why I didn't review it. I suspect that I wound up picking it up because it wasn't sent for review. Anyway, if you guys are fans of it, there is enough of an improvement on both the audio/video fronts that you should pick it up.

Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> @Franin and @darthray, I have Starship Troopers on UHD. I don't recall why I didn't review it. I suspect that I wound up picking it up because it wasn't sent for review. Anyway, if you guys are fans of it, there is enough of an improvement on both the audio/video fronts that you should pick it up.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph will do


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> @Franin and @darthray, I have Starship Troopers on UHD. I don't recall why I didn't review it. I suspect that I wound up picking it up because it wasn't sent for review. Anyway, if you guys are fans of it, there is enough of an improvement on both the audio/video fronts that you should pick it up.
> 
> Regards,


Thank Ralph for you quick impression on this one

Just as curiosity, did you also had a chance to watch Waterword on UHD?

The reason I ask, just finish watching this one. And did find a big improvement on most scenes picture wise, while some very few were grainy.

Sound wise, I thought the details in sound for the left/right intergradation were very good with some nice surrounds. But also found not so much in the ceiling speakers, with the DTS;X soundtrack. That said, the following could be the reason why. I did find the bass way too heavy in many scenes (at the begin of the movie, and where there was no action and even my wife commented on this one

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Thank Ralph for you quick impression on this one
> 
> Just as curiosity, did you also had a chance to watch Waterword on UHD?
> 
> The reason I ask, just finish watching this one. And did find a big improvement on most scenes picture wise, while some very few were grainy.
> 
> Sound wise, I thought the details in sound for the left/right intergradation were very good with some nice surrounds. But also found not so much in the ceiling speakers, with the DTS;X soundtrack. That said, the following could be the reason why. I did find the bass way too heavy in many scenes (at the begin of the movie, and where there was no action and even my wife commented on this one
> 
> Darth



Greetings,

Ray, I do have it and have watched it. I agree regarding the video quality. As for the sound, I thought that there was some good use of the overheard speakers and don't recall there being an excessive amount of bass.If you want to point our a few instances I would be happy to go back and check.


Regards,


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Ray, I do have it and have watched it. I agree regarding the video quality. As for the sound, I thought that there was some good use of the overheard speakers and don't recall there being an excessive amount of bass.If you want to point our a few instances I would be happy to go back and check.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph,

Right at the beginning of the movie, it sound bloated to me as too much lower bass. That was overtaken the rest of the speakers, while there was other scene throughout. The beginning is a good example, since then I lower my bass by 1dB and was perfect for Starship Trooper.

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Thanks Ralph,
> 
> Right at the beginning of the movie, it sound bloated to me as too much lower bass. That was overtaken the rest of the speakers, while there was other scene throughout. The beginning is a good example, since then I lower my bass by 1dB and was perfect for Starship Trooper.
> 
> Darth



Greetings,

Okay Ray. I will take a look and post back afterward. 


Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph surely you reviewed the 4K UHD of The Blues Brothers. I tried the new search engine. Which worked flawlessly for a search I did last week for a different reason. It brought up the exact thread I was [email protected]@king for. No wild goose chase. This time no go.

I even went page by page as well as [email protected]@ked thru all the A-Z titles within the AVS review thread.

Thanks for any possible help Ralph as always GREATLY appreciated. Take care Ralph......


----------



## Ralph Potts

LNEWoLF said:


> Ralph surely you reviewed the 4K UHD of The Blues Brothers. I tried the new search engine. Which worked flawlessly for a search I did last week for a different reason. It brought up the exact thread I was [email protected]@king for. No wild goose chase. This time no go.
> 
> I even went page by page as well as [email protected]@ked thru all the A-Z titles within the AVS review thread.
> 
> Thanks for any possible help Ralph as always GREATLY appreciated. Take care Ralph......


Greetings,

I haven't reviewed it. Unfortunately, the studio didn't send a copy for review. I do own it though and will put together a Spotlight article soon. Thanks for checking! 


Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I haven't reviewed it. Unfortunately, the studio didn't send a copy for review. I do own it though and will put together a Spotlight article soon. Thanks for checking!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph, I thought I was heading for a room with soft walls and no furniture.

[email protected]@k forward to your spotlight article. I’ll post some questions I have in that thread when it’s up.


----------



## Philnick

LNEWoLF said:


> Ralph surely you reviewed the 4K UHD of The Blues Brothers. I tried the new search engine. Which worked flawlessly for a search I did last week for a different reason. It brought up the exact thread I was [email protected]@king for. No wild goose chase. This time no go.
> 
> I even went page by page as well as [email protected]@ked thru all the A-Z titles within the AVS review thread.
> 
> Thanks for any possible help Ralph as always GREATLY appreciated. Take care Ralph......


It was reviewed as a 1080 Blu-ray together with National Lampoon's Animal House, and was listed second in the title of the review. Find the top page of the review database and use your browser's Ctrl-F "search within the current page" function.


----------



## Philnick

LNEWoLF said:


> Ralph surely you reviewed the 4K UHD of The Blues Brothers. I tried the new search engine. Which worked flawlessly for a search I did last week for a different reason. It brought up the exact thread I was [email protected]@king for. No wild goose chase. This time no go.
> 
> I even went page by page as well as [email protected]@ked thru all the A-Z titles within the AVS review thread.
> 
> Thanks for any possible help Ralph as always GREATLY appreciated. Take care Ralph......


It was reviewed as a 1080 Blu-ray together with National Lampoon's Animal House, and was listed second in the title of that review. I and a few others posted replies in that thread commending the quality of the 4K version when it came out. 

Find the top page of the review database and use your browser's Ctrl-F "search within the current page" function.


----------



## Craig Peer

LNEWoLF said:


> Ralph surely you reviewed the 4K UHD of The Blues Brothers. I tried the new search engine. Which worked flawlessly for a search I did last week for a different reason. It brought up the exact thread I was [email protected]@king for. No wild goose chase. This time no go.
> 
> I even went page by page as well as [email protected]@ked thru all the A-Z titles within the AVS review thread.
> 
> Thanks for any possible help Ralph as always GREATLY appreciated. Take care Ralph......


Blues Brothers on 4K looks great overall and the soundtrack is awesome. Best it’s ever looked or sounded by far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LNEWoLF

Philnick said:


> It was reviewed as a 1080 Blu-ray together with National Lampoon's Animal House, and was listed second in the title of that review. I and a few others posted replies in that thread commending the quality of the 4K version when it came out.
> 
> Find the top page of the review database and use your browser's Ctrl-F "search within the current page" function.


I did see that discussion within my search results. Thank you.


----------



## LNEWoLF

Craig Peer said:


> Blues Brothers on 4K looks great overall and the soundtrack is awesome. Best it’s ever looked or sounded by far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I agree the Blues Brothers 4K disc does [email protected]@k’s VERY good and the audio mix of ALL those GREAT blues artists were a treat to my ears. Glad I upgraded from the bluray disc.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This is in hand:


----------



## Brajesh

I’ve read good things about ’The Terror’, especially the first season.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today:

































Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

I wonder if Sherlock is a new remaster compared to the digital edition. I saw that one on Google Play Movies earlier this year in UHD and was disappointed in the transfer and HDR grade.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This is in hand. Look for a review this coming week.


Regards,


----------



## WOLVERNOLE

Really looking forward to this review. Again, thanks so much Ralph !


----------



## Iwanthd

Ralph- I've followed your reviews for years and just wanted to thank you for all the hard work. I am curious though, If you keep all the sample copies of the discs you receive to review, how do you store them all?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Iwanthd said:


> Ralph- I've followed your reviews for years and just wanted to thank you for all the hard work. I am curious though, If you keep all the sample copies of the discs you receive to review, how do you store them all?



Greetings,

Thank you so much for reading/following the reviews over the years @Iwanthd! I don't keep all of them but, I have a collection of roughly 2600 discs total. I have two Sony DVD/Blu-ray jukeboxes and several large capacity storage racks.

Regards,


----------



## Philnick

Ralph,
I'll be interested in your reviews of the Sherlock films, which I was surprised to find that my wife - who has read all of the original stories - loves on Blu-ray.


----------



## dnoonie

Philnick said:


> Ralph,
> I'll be interested in your reviews of the Sherlock films, which I was surprised to find that my wife - who has read all of the original stories - loves on Blu-ray.


Do you mean these?








Sherlock Holmes Ultra HD Blu-ray Review


The game is afoot – and astounding! Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law put memorable imprints on the roles of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson in a bold reimagining that makes the famed sleuth a daring man of action as well as a peerless man of intellect. Ralph Potts reviews the Ultra HD Blu-ray debut...




www.avsforum.com












Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows Ultra HD Blu-ray Review


The game is afoot as Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law reprise their memorable imprints on the roles of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson in Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows where they match wits with the man of cloak and dagger from the first film, Dr. James Moriarty. Ralph Potts reviews the...




www.avsforum.com




Just in case...The old Movie Reviews link at the top of the old home page is now approximated in this link, Official AVS Forum® Blu-ray Disc Reviews


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here is today's arrival:


----------



## Waboman

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Here is today's arrival:
> 
> View attachment 3036116


"What is that, Pvt. Pyle?!"

"Sir, a jelly doughnut, sir!"😆


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph did the studio offer this one for your review.


----------



## Ralph Potts

LNEWoLF said:


> Ralph did the studio offer this one for your review.
> 
> View attachment 3036828



Greetings,

Unfortunately not...


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Unfortunately not...


Thank’s Ralph......


----------



## LordGandalf

Anyone know why Hero with Jet Li is being reissued on Blu-ray for 2020? Did they improve the video and make the Chinese track DTS? How could they not go 4K and Atmos for this glorious film, when so many (inferior) legacy titles are getting that treatment?

P.S. Always appreciate your reviews Ralph!


----------



## Steve544

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032089
> View attachment 3032090
> View attachment 3032091
> View attachment 3032092
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Very disappointed that the Sherlock Holmes films did not have their audio codecs transcoded to Atmos and no remix of the audio. A real shame.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

I've already pre ordered but are you actively seeking these Ralph?

District 9 has ATMOS









Another Favorite!No ATMOS which a bummer but doesn't matter.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> I've already pre ordered but are you actively seeking these Ralph?
> 
> District 9 has ATMOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Favorite!No ATMOS which a bummer but doesn't matter.



Greetings,

Requested District 9. Haven't seen anything on Tremors but, will check on it.

Regards,


----------



## vince48

Hi Ralph
I enjoy your reviews and comments and have been following tis thread for years. It seems that we now have little "new" movie creators out there. Many new material coming out now are just remakes or re-coded past stories and movies. What are your feelings about this?


----------



## Craig Peer

I think it’s great many of my favorite films are being remastered and reissued on 4K UHD Blu-ray. There will be new movies again - next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,



vince48 said:


> Hi Ralph
> I enjoy your reviews and comments and have been following tis thread for years. It seems that we now have little "new" movie creators out there. Many new material coming out now are just remakes or re-coded past stories and movies. What are your feelings about this?





Craig Peer said:


> I think it’s great many of my favorite films are being remastered and reissued on 4K UHD Blu-ray. There will be new movies again - next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Considering the events of the day and the limitations that have resulted, I am pleased that the studios have opted to release catalog titles either debuting on Blu-ray or 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray. Down the road when movie production resumes we will see new material entering the fold. Thanks for reading! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are now in hand:

























Reviews are forthcoming.

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand:

























Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This is now in hand:











Regards,


----------



## Philnick

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These titles are in hand:
> 
> View attachment 3043546
> View attachment 3043547
> View attachment 3043548
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


_Adaptation_ was the rare film that I gave the treatment that Steve Martin gave the newspaper from the vending machine at the beginning of _Roxanne_.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today:


















Regards,


----------



## darthray

Since the Studios, are remaking and releasing many older movies on 4K. And saving those newer movies to be release in a theater, to recoup the cost of making them instead of a direct release to video. I hope the whole Riddick trilogy and not just Pitch Black, will be on their shortlist of older movies to get the 4K and Atmos treatment.

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Since the Studios, are remaking and releasing many older movies on 4K. And saving those newer movies to be release in a theater, to recoup the cost of making them instead of a direct release to video. I hope the whole Riddick trilogy and not just Pitch Black, will be on their shortlist of older movies to get the 4K and Atmos treatment.
> 
> Darth


No 2 definitely not big on no 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darthray

Franin said:


> No 2 definitely not big on no 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi Frank,

#2 is my favourite, while #1 is a close second. Unlike you, I did also enjoy the third one

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> #2 is my favourite, while #1 is a close second. Unlike you, I did also enjoy the third one
> 
> Darth


Hey Ray 

Problem is In Australia Pitch Black isn’t available in 4K UHD. Could be another 6 months before we see it. Unfortunately I don’t fancy importing it for $40-$45


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrival from Universal:












Regards,


----------



## morphinapg

Really looking forward to that one. Hope they did it justice! 

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddarhead

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Today's arrival from Universal:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046526
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I pre-ordered the Steelbook version from Best Buy, I hope it's worth the money.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

December 15, I know you have this on that short list Ralph


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> December 15, I know you have this on that short list Ralph


Greetings,

Yep! My request is in. I will be posting the press announcement.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived yesterday and are up next in the review queue:

























Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and in the review queue:


----------



## TravisPNW

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand and in the review queue:


Excellent. Looking forward to Chernobyl... it was amazing... and I believe rated higher than Game of Thrones. Maybe on RT? 

Oh Ralph... check the sig. Christmas came early... upgraded both the HT and PC.


----------



## Ralph Potts

TravisPNW said:


> Excellent. Looking forward to Chernobyl... it was amazing... and I believe rated higher than Game of Thrones. Maybe on RT?
> 
> Oh Ralph... check the sig. Christmas came early... upgraded both the HT and PC.



Greetings,

Sweeeeet! Congratulations on the upgrades Travis! @TravisPNW 


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

I bought Mulan 4K, the live version, and was surprised at how enjoyable the film was. Nothing to consider demo material in so far as the audio is concerned and which is the most important aspect to me, but nothing bad either.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrivals:
































I am going to be busy...


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Look forward to these reviews. Not sure why they have renamed Godfather 3, but Collateral is definitely on my buy list. Happy Thanksgiving Ralph to you and your family. Thanks for all the great work that you do.


----------



## morphinapg

Hope to hear some good things about the LOTR set. Have mine preordered.


----------



## bartonnen

Please look at the LOTR set first. We need to know how those movies look and sound.


----------



## Franin

Looking forward to the Hobbit and LOTR set.


----------



## Panson

Steve544 said:


> Look forward to these reviews. *Not sure why they have renamed Godfather 3, *but Collateral is definitely on my buy list. Happy Thanksgiving Ralph to you and your family. Thanks for all the great work that you do.


I'll be interested to hear if Ralph thinks Sofia Coppola's performance is any better.



> Diane Keaton: Watching Recut ‘Godfather: Part III’ Was ‘One of the Best Moments of My Life’
> 
> 
> It was a call that took Diane Keaton by surprise. Three decades after “Godfather Part III” opened to middling reviews and box office grosses, Francis Ford Coppola returned to the editin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


----------



## Panson

"Coppola never intended to make even one sequel to The Godfather his blockbuster 1972 adaptation of Puzo’s best-selling novel. But he said he had been “seduced” by Paramount."









How Francis Ford Coppola Got Pulled Back In to Make ‘The Godfather, Coda’ (Published 2020)


The director and cast, including Al Pacino, Sofia Coppola and Andy Garcia, look back at making “Part III,” which has been re-edited (and retitled) for its 30th anniversary.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand:


----------



## Steve544

Sure hope Total Recall is a great improvement over the blu ray. Never heard of the other one.


----------



## Panson

Steve544 said:


> Sure hope Total Recall is a great improvement over the blu ray. Never heard of the other one.


FWIW *Total Recall (1990)* Blu-ray 2012 and later releases are vast improvement over earlier.


----------



## Expidia

Pre-ordered Blade a few days ago on Amazon for a Dec 1st release. Already came today 12/2.
Watched 15 minutes of it so far. Great action movie back in 1998. And now with Atmos sound it's even better.
Wesley Snipes sure went through many ups and downs with his life since. Yet, he's still around making movies. Good for him!

Update: I finished Blade last night. I have about 10 reference Atmos DVD in my collection. And ordered 5 more titles. I watched Blade Runner 2046 which came 2 days ago. It was OK, better than the Final Cut, but still too many dark shadowy scenes for my taste.
This Blade release was mostly very bright and the Atmos audio so far is the best of what I have and watched of my collection. And I couldn't even turn it up loud due to my downstairs neighbor as I was watching it after 10 pm. But still, the audio in some scenes startled the hell out of me, even with the amp's loudness management setting "on"!

Movie wise, Wesley Snipes is still the ultimate vampire slayer IMO. . . and I'm not even into vampire flicks.

* why do some of my pics post landscape, but if you click on the pic it then changes to portrait?


----------



## Expidia

Question while I'm in this thread (let me know if this is not the right thread to ask this question) . . . I buy only 4K UHD (Atmos audio) Blu-ray movies for my collection. Most DVD's I've purchased come with a 2nd Blu-ray disk. I have a Samsung 4k DVD player. Do I even need to keep the regular Blu-ray disks? I'm thinking of giving each one of the Blu-rays to my son who does not have a 4k player. He plays Blu-rays through his Xbox or Playstation.


----------



## puddy77

Expidia said:


> Question while I'm in this thread (let me know if this is not the right thread to ask this question) . . . I buy only 4K UHD (Atmos audio) Blu-ray movies for my collection. Most DVD's I've purchased come with a 2nd Blu-ray disk. I have a Samsung 4k DVD player. Do I even need to keep the regular Blu-ray disks? I'm thinking of giving each one of the Blu-rays to my son who does not have a 4k player. He plays Blu-rays through his Xbox or Playstation.


The only reason I can think of is if you care about special features. A lot of times, they are only on the regular BD. But if not, give them to your son. They might as well get some use and be appreciated.


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062928
> View attachment 3062929


[email protected]@king forward to your Total Recall review Ralph.

On a side note. Ralph did you happen to pick up the 4K Star Wars saga Best Buy boxset on sale for 199 currently?.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,



LNEWoLF said:


> [email protected]@king forward to your Total Recall review Ralph.
> 
> On a side note. Ralph did you happen to pick up the 4K Star Wars saga Best Buy boxset on sale for 199 currently?.


Look for the review to go live tomorrow.. 

I did not pick it up..


Regards,


----------



## taxman48

Ralph:
No 4K on The Godfather CODA? I will definitely be getting Chernobyl, it's on my list and I've been good this year!


----------



## taxman48

taxman48 said:


> Ralph:
> No 4K on The Godfather CODA? I will definitely be getting Chernobyl, it's on my list and I've been good this year!


New setup: Paradigm Premier 700f speakers, SVS PB 2000 subs, 6 chairs with riser. Micca Dolby Atmos speakers (4). Paradigm surround and rear speakers..Denon 3600 AVR.. Aircom T8 cooler. Emotiva 2 channel amp..


----------



## Ralph Potts

taxman48 said:


> Ralph:
> No 4K on The Godfather CODA? I will definitely be getting Chernobyl, it's on my list and I've been good this year!


Greetings,

Unfortunately not Matt. Nice new setup! 


Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Did you ever get a answer on Tremors UHD Ralph?


----------



## LNEWoLF

Gorilla Killa said:


> Did you ever get a answer on Tremors UHD Ralph?











Tremors 4K Blu-ray (Limited Edition)


Tremors 4K Blu-ray Release Date December 15, 2020 (Limited Edition). Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.




www.blu-ray.com


----------



## Gorilla Killa

I preordered it 2 months ago, but it's still at $42 which is high. Hoping someone would review it before it comes out so i feel better about it.



LNEWoLF said:


> Tremors 4K Blu-ray (Limited Edition)
> 
> 
> Tremors 4K Blu-ray Release Date December 15, 2020 (Limited Edition). Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blu-ray.com


----------



## LNEWoLF

Gorilla Killa said:


> I preordered it 2 months ago, but it's still at $42 which is high. Hoping someone would review it before it comes out so i feel better about it.


I understand completely and agree. Always want to know exactly what it is that I am purchasing.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> Did you ever get a answer on Tremors UHD Ralph?



Greetings,

It's not a Universal Studios release and is through Arrow I believe. I will see what I can do to get a copy..


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Expidia said:


> Pre-ordered Blade a few days ago on Amazon for a Dec 1st release. Already came today 12/2.
> Watched 15 minutes of it so far. Great action movie back in 1998. And now with Atmos sound it's even better.
> Wesley Snipes sure went through many ups and downs with his life since. Yet, he's still around making movies. Good for him!
> 
> Update: I finished Blade last night. I have about 10 reference Atmos DVD in my collection. And ordered 5 more titles. I watched Blade Runner 2046 which came 2 days ago. It was OK, better than the Final Cut, but still too many dark shadowy scenes for my taste.
> This Blade release was mostly very bright and the Atmos audio so far is the best of what I have and watched of my collection. And I couldn't even turn it up loud due to my downstairs neighbor as I was watching it after 10 pm. But still, the audio in some scenes startled the hell out of me, even with the amp's loudness management setting "on"!
> 
> Movie wise, Wesley Snipes is still the ultimate vampire slayer IMO. . . and I'm not even into vampire flicks.
> 
> * why do some of my pics post landscape, but if you click on the pic it then changes to portrait?
> View attachment 3063019


I'd be interested to know what you have chosen for your Atmos reference list of films. Audio has always been the most important thing to me so any film that has superior separation, item placement and now overhead feed is of great interest to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrival:












Regards,


----------



## darthray

Can't wait to see your review on this one, it's already on my must buy list

Darth


----------



## dapakattack

Ralph, will you be reviewing Spartacus?


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Today's arrival:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064549
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Saw this at the theatres, tell you it’s a movie that you will have to watch more than once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbarach

taxman48 said:


> Ralph:
> No 4K on The Godfather CODA? I will definitely be getting Chernobyl, it's on my list and I've been good this year!


I just got "Coda" yesterday as a BluRay. This is the same video/audio ve3rsion as the "Coppolla Restoration" , but re-edited.


----------



## darthray

Franin said:


> Saw this at the theatres, tell you it’s a movie that you will have to watch more than once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Frank, this is great to hear

Yesterday, my wife was looking at some flyers. And ask if I ever heard of this one, and reply it's suppose to be a very good movie. At that point, I ask when it is coming out. She close the flyer as none of my business I guess it will be under the Christmas tree, during the holidays

In the meantime, I will be checking everyday for Ralph detail review.

Darth


----------



## Steve544

Everything I've read from those who have already seen the re-edit of Godfather 3 state that there are few, if any real improvements to it and that the ending is a real let down. Many have stated that they felt cheated by buying into the 'whole new thing' supposedly made with the re-edit. Really looking forward to your review Ralph..


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Everything I've read from those who have already seen the re-edit of Godfather 3 state that there are few, if any real improvements to it and that the ending is a real let down. Many have stated that they felt cheated by buying into the 'whole new thing' supposedly made with the re-edit. Really looking forward to your review Ralph..



Greetings,

It went up already Steve:

The Godfather Coda: The Death of Michael Corleone Blu-ray Spotlight

Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Must have been sleeping...thanks Ralph


----------



## Panson

Ralph, I recommend the recently released *Popeye (1980)* Blu-ray restoration. A substantial renewal from DVD for audio and video. A fine tribute to Robin Williams. R.I.P.


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Thanks Frank, this is great to hear
> 
> Yesterday, my wife was looking at some flyers. And ask if I ever heard of this one, and reply it's suppose to be a very good movie. At that point, I ask when it is coming out. She close the flyer as none of my business I guess it will be under the Christmas tree, during the holidays
> 
> In the meantime, I will be checking everyday for Ralph detail review.
> 
> Darth


No problems


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It's not a Universal Studios release and is through Arrow I believe. I will see what I can do to get a copy..
> 
> 
> Regards,


This disc is in short supply from what I can gather. Lot's of people waiting on notices. I preordered 2 months ago on Amazon and still haven't received a notice on delivery date, I cancelled it.

BB shipped last night so I'm excited for that. Initial reviews praising the upgrade for what that's worth


----------



## Lee Weber

Im working on these guys--


----------



## Steve544

I watched the blu ray of 'UNHINGED' with Russel Crowe the other night. I was shocked at how fat Crowe has gotten. That said, the film had me on the edge of my seat the whole way through and even though I watched the blu ray, I was happy to have the Atmos audio as well. It has been a long time since I have seen a thriller as good as this one.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> I watched the blu ray of 'UNHINGED' with Russel Crowe the other night. I was shocked at how fat Crowe has gotten. That said, the film had me on the edge of my seat the whole way through and even though I watched the blu ray, I was happy to have the Atmos audio as well. It has been a long time since I have seen a thriller as good as this one.



Greetings,

I requested that title for review @Steve544 but, it never materialized. I don't believe it was sent to any writers for review. I wanted to check it out and probably will at some point. Thanks!



Regards,


----------



## darthray

Merry Christmas everyone, and all your love ones.

May all of you, stay safe in this season of gathering together.

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, and all your love ones.
> 
> May all of you, stay safe in this season of gathering together.
> 
> Darth


Merry Christmas to you Darth and your family. It’s already Christmas Day over here. It’s going to be a hot one we’re expecting 40 deg Celsius


----------



## darthray

Franin said:


> Merry Christmas to you Darth and your family. It’s already Christmas Day over here. It’s going to be a hot one we’re expecting 40 deg Celsius


You as well Frank, and really enjoy your link in your Signature for you Theater. Since it such a nice room, with lot's of equipment's to drool on

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> You as well Frank, and really enjoy your link in your Signature for you Theater. Since it such a nice room, with lot's of equipment's to drool on
> 
> Darth


Thanks Darth


----------



## Expidia

Steve544 said:


> I'd be interested to know what you have chosen for your Atmos reference list of films. Audio has always been the most important thing to me so any film that has superior separation, item placement and now overhead feed is of great interest to me. Thanks in advance.


Sorry Steve, I never saw your post.

Previous to my upgrade a few weeks ago to a Denon receiver and a set of Klipsch Atmos speakers I had a Samsung
950 Atmos Sound bar with wireless rears for 4 years.

Over those 4 years I started only buying Atmos 4K UHD:
Blade Runner (the final cut)
Pacific Rim
Suicide Squad
Skyscraper
Deadpool
San Andreas
Mad Max (fury road)
The Martian
Batman vs Superman

Over the past few weeks I've added:
John Wick 2
Blade
A Quiet Place
Blade Runner (2049)
Sicario
Baby Driver

If you are patient don't jump on the ones priced at $18-24. Look around and you can find Atmos 4K UHD for $8-$15.
*Be careful with Amazon as some sellers are ripping consumers off as they don't know any better. Some sellers are charging like $34 for 4K UHD's.
Also some Ebay sellers are selling counterfeit copies. Make sure they have 100% feedback or close to it. Read their negative reviews.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and up next in the queue:



















Regards,


----------



## PlanetAVS

Steve544 said:


> I'd be interested to know what you have chosen for your Atmos reference list of films. Audio has always been the most important thing to me so any film that has superior separation, item placement and now overhead feed is of great interest to me. Thanks in advance.


Overlord and Mad Max Fury Road are two titles with great sound and hard hitting bass


----------



## Steve544

I have never seen Prince of Darkness so I will be interested in that one. I am probably the only one on Earth who thought that They Live was a waste of time and amateurishly acted and filmed. Everyone else seems to love it. Not sure why.


----------



## Expidia

Expidia said:


> Sorry Steve, I never saw your post.
> 
> Previous to my upgrade a few weeks ago to a Denon receiver and a set of Klipsch Atmos speakers I had a Samsung
> 950 Atmos Sound bar with wireless rears for 4 years.
> 
> Over those 4 years I started only buying Atmos 4K UHD:
> Blade Runner (the final cut)
> Pacific Rim
> Suicide Squad
> Skyscraper
> Deadpool
> San Andreas
> Mad Max (fury road)
> The Martian
> Batman vs Superman
> 
> Over the past few weeks I've added:
> John Wick 2
> Blade
> A Quiet Place
> Blade Runner (2049)
> Sicario
> Baby Driver
> 
> If you are patient don't jump on the ones priced at $18-24. Look around and you can find Atmos 4K UHD for $8-$15.
> *Be careful with Amazon as some sellers are ripping consumers off as they don't know any better. Some sellers are charging like $34 for 4K UHD's.
> Also some Ebay sellers are selling counterfeit copies. Make sure they have 100% feedback or close to it. Read their negative reviews.
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Steve, I just ordered the John Wick 4K UHD atmos 3 disk set: Chapters 1, 2 and 3 from Amazon for $30. Thats $10 each!
I cancelled Fallout as it never arrived. I'll buy it again but I won't pay more than $10 for it when I do.

It's 6 disks and I give the Bluray disks to my Son.


----------



## Steve544

Darn good deal...I certainly paid more than that when they all first came out. I bought them all individually. The first, IMO, is the best.


----------



## Expidia

Steve544 said:


> Darn good deal...I certainly paid more than that when they all first came out. I bought them all individually. The first, IMO, is the best.


And I just ordered the 6 movie set of Mission Impossible for $63 (or $10.50 each). That's another 6 BluRays to give to my son as I never care about the add ons or commentary. Thats 9 more BluRays for my son. He's making out very good!


----------



## tenthplanet

Steve544 said:


> I have never seen Prince of Darkness so I will be interested in that one. I am probably the only one on Earth who thought that They Live was a waste of time and amateurishly acted and filmed. Everyone else seems to love it. Not sure why.


I don't love They Live, I thought the humor in it was misplaced. The movie could have been terrifying but it wasn't.  Prince of Darkness you'll like.


----------



## Panson

tenthplanet said:


> I don't love They Live, I thought the humor in it was misplaced. The movie could have been terrifying but it wasn't.  *Prince of Darkness you'll like.*


But DVD's probably good enough.


----------



## Lee Weber

Just arrived...Looks promising...


----------



## tenthplanet

Panson said:


> But DVD's probably good enough.


Previously issued blu-ray has a better master than the DVD.


----------



## Expidia

Expidia said:


> And I just ordered the 6 movie set of Mission Impossible for $63 (or $10.50 each). That's another 6 BluRays to give to my son as I never care about the add ons or commentary. Thats 9 more BluRays for my son. He's making out very good!


Update: I returned the 6 movie MI set. The Amazon description was not accurate. Only 1 of the 6 was a 4k UHD the others 5 were only bluray.
Of notable additions to my Atmos collection today I ordered “Ready Player One” and “King Kong” (the one with Naomi Watts). Aquaman, First Man, Hunter Killer and M.I. Fallout.

*Scratch King Kong above, just had to return it as it's not Atmos audio.


----------



## Expidia

Maybe Ralph or anyone here can answer how I can prevent getting bagged buying 4K UHD DVD's that look to have Atmos audio, yet I get the disk in the mail and look at the back bottom of the case and "No Atmos".

As example: first off I only buy DVDs in Atmos audio. So yesterday King Kong was in my mailbox from Amazon and lo and behold "no Atmos". So it's on its way back to Amazon.

It's getting harder and harder to buy DVD with Atmos. They used to show the back cover of the DVD and rarely do they show that anymore. And if they do, it's so blurry you can't read it anyway.
This one ticked me off because I even used a link that said Atmos that brought me right to the DVD on Amazon.
And if you make the mistake of opening it (done that before too) you can't return it, especially from an Amazon vendor.
I wish all DVD's would make the Atmos audio clear in the description, but they don't write much anymore.

So what is the best way to know when I'm adding an Atmos DVD to my collection, that it actually is in Atmos audio?

Notice how blurry and unreadable this DVD cover is on the back below:
Thx


----------



## puddy77

Expidia said:


> Maybe Ralph or anyone here can answer how I can prevent getting bagged buying 4K UHD DVD's that look to have Atmos audio, yet I get the disk in the mail and look at the back bottom of the case and "No Atmos".
> 
> As example: first off I only buy DVDs in Atmos audio. So yesterday King Kong was in my mailbox from Amazon and lo and behold "no Atmos". So it's on its way back to Amazon.
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to buy DVD with Atmos. They used to show the back cover of the DVD and rarely do they show that anymore. And if they do, it's so blurry you can't read it anyway.
> This one ticked me off because I even used a link that said Atmos that brought me right to the DVD on Amazon.
> And if you make the mistake of opening it (done that before too) you can't return it, especially from an Amazon vendor.
> I wish all DVD's would make the Atmos audio clear in the description, but they don't write much anymore.
> 
> So what is the best way to know when I'm adding an Atmos DVD to my collection, that it actually is in Atmos audio?
> 
> Notice how blurry and unreadable this DVD cover is on the back below:
> Thx
> View attachment 3078165
> View attachment 3078166
> View attachment 3078167


I'd say look for a review first. Unfortunately, it looks like Ralph didn't get to review this one. But there are plenty of other sites you could check. The Blu-ray database entry clearly lists DTS:X and has a larger image for the back cover. 

Do you have a receiver that can do Atmos but not DTS:X?


----------



## Rich 63

Expidia said:


> Update: I returned the 6 movie MI set. The Amazon description was not accurate. Only 1 of the 6 was a 4k UHD the others 5 were only bluray.
> Of notable additions to my Atmos collection today I ordered “Ready Player One” and “King Kong” (the one with Naomi Watts). Aquaman, First Man, Hunter Killer and M.I. Fallout.
> 
> *Scratch King Kong above, just had to return it as it's not Atmos audio.


What is wrong with dtsx. Far as I'm concerned it's superior to atmos.


----------



## Expidia

My receiver Denon 3600 does both formats. I'm just loyal to Atmos and don't care about other object based competitors. I have not auditioned any DVDs with dtsx yet. There are more titles in Atmos available currently. I just don't like to be duped by the search I posted above showing this DVD was in Atmos.

I did get bagged one other time over the years with 4K UHD DVD "The Revenant" . . . a great movie with decent dts sound, but I thought I was buying Atmos audio and it turned out to be in DTS and I unsealed the case without looking at the back first.

I don't mind returning King Kong anyway, as I'm not really a fan of Jack Black.


----------



## Rich 63

Expidia said:


> My receiver Denon 3600 does both formats. I'm just loyal to Atmos and don't care about other object based competitors. I have not auditioned any DVDs with dtsx yet. There are more titles in Atmos available currently. I just don't like to be duped by the search I posted above showing this DVD was in Atmos.
> 
> I did get bagged one other time over the years with 4K UHD DVD "The Revenant" . . . a great movie with decent dts sound, but I thought I was buying Atmos audio and it turned out to be in DTS and I unsealed the case without looking at the back first.
> 
> I don't mind returning King Kong anyway, as I'm not really a fan of Jack Black.


Really don't know what to say. To each his own. Your missing out though. Formats are there for free and you might discover that you even like the other format decoding your atmos tracks better. 
Rich


----------



## Expidia

puddy77 said:


> I'd say look for a review first. Unfortunately, it looks like Ralph didn't get to review this one. But there are plenty of other sites you could check. The Blu-ray database entry clearly lists DTS:X and has a larger image for the back cover.
> 
> Do you have a receiver that can do Atmos but not DTS:X?


Thanks for your comment puddy. That ability to see the backside cover of the Blu-ray database link is great. Very clear and easy to read.


----------



## Expidia

Rich 63 said:


> Really don't know what to say. To each his own. Your missing out though. Formats are there for free and you might discover that you even like the other format decoding your atmos tracks better.
> Rich


But the format to try out is not really free when I have to pay $10 to 20 dollars for a DVD just to audition a competing format to Atmos.
I'm old school. When I find a product or something I like I'm loyal to it. Especially if I've invested money into it. 

Many Blu-ray titles out there may have great picture quality, but I've invested dollars into 4K. So I only buy 4K UHD DVD's. So I give any Blu-rays that come in the DVD case to my son (I don't care about commentary or extra features).

My Denon AVR also does Imax Enhanced, but I'm not rushing out to build those few titles into my collection just yet.

And how could I even play DVD's with the DTS-X audio format through my speakers that have the "Atmos Logo's" on them? Would that even work? Is that even legal?
o
o
o
o
o
Jus kid'in with ya on the Atmos logo thing 😜


----------



## Philnick

UHD disks are a type of Blu-ray. No UHD disk is a DVD.

DTS:X is just as good as Atmos.

In fact, in the days of DVD, DTS was better than Dolby Digital - both used lossy compression but DTS had a much higher bit rate to use less compression and have better sound.

Since the introduction of Blu-ray, they both moved to lossless compression, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio, which had equivalent sound quality.

On a Blu-ray or UHD disk, the only reason one or the other is used is because of existing contracts between the studio and those companies.

Again, in fact the design of DTS:X is a better in terms of flexibility of speaker placement. Atmos is very rigid about where the ceiling speakers have to be, while DTS:X decoders are designed to take speaker placement into account and adapt - so the common practice is to place speakers the way Dolby dictates, since the DTS:X decoder adapts.

I actually prefer the DTS Neural:X upmixer's sound on standard 5.1 and 7.1 soundtracks - even Dolby tracks (which Dolby prohibited until the European Union forced them to relent, calling it monopolistic).


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Philnick said:


> UHD disks are a type of Blu-ray. No UHD disk is a DVD.
> 
> DTS:X is just as good as Atmos.
> 
> In fact, in the days of DVD, DTS was better than Dolby Digital - both used lossy compression but DTS had a much higher bit rate to use less compression and have better sound.
> 
> Since the introduction of Blu-ray, they both moved to lossless compression, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio, which had equivalent sound quality.
> 
> On a Blu-ray or UHD disk, the only reason one or the other is used is because of existing contracts between the studio and those companies.
> 
> Again, in fact the design of DTS:X is a better in terms of flexibility of speaker placement. Atmos is very rigid about where the ceiling speakers have to be, while DTS:X decoders are designed to take speaker placement into account and adapt - so the common practice is to place speakers the way Dolby dictates, since the DTS:X decoder adapts.
> 
> I actually prefer the DTS Neural:X upmixer's sound on standard 5.1 and 7.1 soundtracks - even Dolby tracks (which Dolby prohibited until the European Union forced them to relent, calling it monopolistic).


Interesting information. I will try DTS-X. I often select Atmos but it was impossible to place my speakers where Dolby Atmos requires and as it is an object related format I cannot expect to get the sound placement intended. Also my system plays dolby atmos as Dolby TrueHd.


----------



## Rich 63

If your reciever says truhd that's what it's playing. atmos is piggybacked on the tru hd track but often in disc setup you have to specify atmos before playing disc. And with some if you stop the disc and return latter you have to re-engage it. Pita. What make reciever btw.


----------



## Steve544

The problem with a great many releases is that while they may have Atmos or DTS-X, the audio is quite frequently not remixed for those codecs. It was the same thing with DVD and Blu Ray, many releases were simply transcoded over to the new codec but not remastered for it. I have close to 200 4K discs now. The audio has always been more important to me than the video and I am often disappointed in the lack of an audio remix to take advantage of the Atmos or DTS-X audio codecs.


----------



## Philnick

Steve544 said:


> The problem with a great many releases is that while they may have Atmos or DTS-X, the audio is quite frequently not remixed for those codecs. It was the same thing with DVD and Blu Ray, many releases were simply transcoded over to the new codec but not remastered for it. I have close to 200 4K discs now. The audio has always been more important to me than the video and I am often disappointed in the lack of an audio remix to take advantage of the Atmos or DTS-X audio codecs.


Before you assume that there's no overhead information, make sure that the overhead channels are not set to play too quiet.

The problem with the auto setup built into AVRs is that their microphones don't hear the way we do. Our ears hear sounds coming from the front more clearly than sounds from above or from the rear, courtesy of our pinnae (the fleshy ear trumpets surrounding our ears that hold up our sunglasses). Since the microphones used for room correction don't have that directional bias, the circuitry in the AVR hears the sounds from behind and above as louder than we do, and thus sets their volume too quiet. In fact, the instruction to aim the mike at the ceiling makes this problem worse for the overhead channels than it has always been for the rear surrounds.

What I do is that after I run the automatic routine, I sit facing the screen and manually travel the test tone around the room, tweaking the channel levels so that they sound equally loud to me. A few db tweak is usually all it takes.

The automation is useful for tonally-matching different kinds of speakers, and temporally-matching speakers at different distances from me, but level-matching I do with my own ears.

You may find the Atmos and DTS:X soundtracks for your movies more rewarding once you've done that.


----------



## thehun

I always manually check the calibrated results too, and the surrounds tend to be soft, and the height/overhead too. However make sure to run test tones from a source device like BD, as the self generated ones bypass the Room EQ resulted changes and one gets false readings.


----------



## Philnick

thehun said:


> I always manually check the calibrated results too, and the surrounds tend to be soft, and the height/overhead too. However make sure to run test tones from a source device like BD, as the self generated ones bypass the Room EQ resulted changes and one gets false readings.


That may be an ideal way to do it, but in the spirit of "Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good," using the built-in test tone is good enough for me.

By the way, what makes you think that the post-automation tweak screen ignores the result of the automation? On my Yamaha AVRs, it has always been a final tweak that _does_ start from the result of the YPAO automation.


----------



## Craig Peer

Lee Weber said:


> Just arrived...Looks promising...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075922


Got this one ordered.


----------



## thehun

Philnick said:


> That may be an ideal way to do it, but in the spirit of "Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good," using the built-in test tone is good enough for me.
> 
> By the way, what makes you think that the post-automation tweak screen ignores the result of the automation? On my Yamaha AVRs, it has always been a final tweak that _does_ start from the result of the YPAO automation.


It's a well known fact you can do a search on certain forums, and you can also compare it to software based test tones and see.


----------



## Rich 63

thehun said:


> I always manually check the calibrated results too, and the surrounds tend to be soft, and the height/overhead too. However make sure to run test tones from a source device like BD, as the self generated ones bypass the Room EQ resulted changes and one gets false readings.


This and the above quotes point to the often quoted"no 2 rooms are the same". Ilower my surrounds and boost my mains and front tops. Or maybe no 2 listeners are the same. Or both.


----------



## Reddig

Philnick said:


> *UHD disks are a type of Blu-ray. No UHD disk is a DVD.
> 
> DTS:X is just as good as Atmos.*
> 
> In fact, in the days of DVD, DTS was better than Dolby Digital - both used lossy compression but DTS had a much higher bit rate to use less compression and have better sound.
> 
> *Since the introduction of Blu-ray, they both moved to lossless compression, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio, which had equivalent sound quality.*
> 
> On a Blu-ray or UHD disk, the only reason one or the other is used is because of existing contracts between the studio and those companies.
> 
> Again, in fact the design of DTS:X is a better in terms of flexibility of speaker placement. Atmos is very rigid about where the ceiling speakers have to be, while DTS:X decoders are designed to take speaker placement into account and adapt - so the common practice is to place speakers the way Dolby dictates, since the DTS:X decoder adapts.
> 
> I actually prefer the DTS Neural:X upmixer's sound on standard 5.1 and 7.1 soundtracks - even Dolby tracks (which Dolby prohibited until the European Union forced them to relent, calling it monopolistic).


I was about to comment something similar as I bolded. Both are lossless. Both are great. Just because its Atmos does not make it great tho as we all know.Some duds out there. 

From my experience just personally I prefer Dolby Surround upmixer to Neurel:X's; I felt after a lot of a/bing that N-X shaved a bit of the bass. But it was subtle.


----------



## Philnick

Reddig said:


> I was about to comment something similar as I bolded. Both are lossless. Both are great. Just because its Atmos does not make it great tho as we all know.Some duds out there.
> 
> From my experience just personally I prefer Dolby Surround upmixer to Neurel:X's; I felt after a lot of a/bing that N-X shaved a bit of the bass. But it was subtle.


Or was it that DSU shaved off a bit of the treble? This is clearly a matter of taste.

My uncle was a member of a classical string quartet with members from around the world, one of whom delighted in collecting and using American idioms. His favorite was "to each his own" - which he heard and used as "the itch is on."

When it comes to Neural:X versus DSU, the itch is definitely on.


----------



## Reddig

Philnick said:


> Or was it that DSU shaved off a bit of the treble? This is clearly a matter of taste.
> 
> My uncle was a member of a classical string quartet with members from around the world, one of whom delighted in collecting and using American idioms. His favorite was "to each his own" - which he heard and used as "the itch is on."
> 
> When it comes to Neural:X versus DSU, the itch is definitely on.


Did you miss the part where I said “in my experience, just personally”, in my above quote, or were you too busy talking with your Uncle? It’s kinda of a known issue. Maybe learn to read more precise and then I’ll take you seriously.


----------



## Rich 63

Reddig said:


> Did you miss the part where I said “in my experience, just personally”, in my above quote, or were you too busy talking with your Uncle? It’s kinda of a known issue. Maybe learn to read more precise and then I’ll take you seriously.


This is a totally unnecessary response and lends nothing to the conversation. Acknowledged. You prefer dsu. Others prefer n-x. It's so close that many times I'm on one or the other and it hardly affects my enjoyment of content.


----------



## Reddig

Rich 63 said:


> This is a totally unnecessary response and lends nothing to the conversation. Acknowledged. You prefer dsu. Others prefer n-x. It's so close that many times I'm on one or the other and it hardly affects my enjoyment of content.


That’s just it. I already acknowledged that it was subjective.
How would you respond to somebody if you said “it’s a nice day out for me , but kind of a windy yes,” Than they retort back “it’s not a nice day, nice days aren’t windy.” Well i already included the subjectivity of the situation.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

Looking forward, especially to the 2012, reviews.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Coming up:


----------



## Lee Weber

Working through this one right now.


----------



## Reddig

Any disc release news on PIXAR’s SOUL?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Reddig said:


> Any disc release news on PIXAR’s SOUL?



Greetings,

Yes. I shared the press released here:

Coming to Blu-ray in March 2021


Regards,


----------



## Reddig

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Yes. I shared the press released here:
> 
> Coming to Blu-ray in March 2021
> 
> 
> Regards,


Awesome thanks Ralph!


----------



## darthray

Since I could not find the original 4K review, of the 3 original Star Wars movies. Since we finally started to watch the whole series, in the order of the story. One every two weeks, due to my work schedule. So far we watch, Solo and Rogue One and last weekend A New Hope. 

I thought to post a few of my impressions, of the first Star Wars one since it was the first time I saw it on 4K. I am very much looking, for my next days off to watch "The Empire Strike Back" after this one.

While the Bass could have been better, like the rest of all the Star Wars movies. For been on the weak side, other than the last one.
The sound immersion was spectacular, for having all the channels very active on my 7.1.4 (two subs) on my system. For the picture like any other older movies transfer, I did not expect much since this movie was made in 1977. And to my very happy and pleasant surprise, I was blown away for the picture. The picture look crispy as full of of small details and very clear, like a new movie made today and this was on a 114" screen picture.

Sure glad I did a double dip on this one, or should I say quintuple dip. Since I use to own them, on VCR/Laser Disk/DVD/BD and now 4K

Darth


----------



## Philnick

I second your approval of the 4K transfer of the original _Star Wars_ (to quote Montgomery Scott, "No bloody A, B, or C"). I haven't seen the physical UHD disk, but I was amazed how good the 4K stream from Disney + looked - and this was projected 11' 4" wide. As you said, it looked like a new movie.


----------



## Dizzle406

Maybe I’m crazy but I am having the hardest time finding your reviews lately. There used to be a drop down menu and now I really have to dig to find them. Any tips or tricks to help a fellow movie goer out?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dizzle406 said:


> Maybe I’m crazy but I am having the hardest time finding your reviews lately. There used to be a drop down menu and now I really have to dig to find them. Any tips or tricks to help a fellow movie goer out?


Greetings,

At the top of the forum page there is a "Search Community" field. There are options that allow for searching a specific forum like the reviews section. You can also try searching for my posts by username. Hope this helps!

Regards,


----------



## dnoonie

Dizzle406 said:


> Maybe I’m crazy but I am having the hardest time finding your reviews lately. There used to be a drop down menu and now I really have to dig to find them. Any tips or tricks to help a fellow movie goer out?


Use this link, Official AVS Forum® Blu-ray Disc Reviews
Then click "Follow Forum" to get notified of new posts. I get notified whenever anyone posts a new disk review, this may be how I did it I'm not sure. Or...
Hover over "Ralph Potts" and click "Follow", this could also be how I get notified of new reviews by Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Things have been pretty slow. I am still awaiting Monster Hunter which the studio says is delayed due to weather related issues. These two have arrived and are in the review queue:
















​Regards,


----------



## Steve544

I read last night that the Indiana Jones films are scheduled for 4K release in June. Hope so. Everyone I know who has seen Monster Hunter has said it was awful.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand and up next in the review queue:


















Regards,


----------



## Steve544

'News of the World' first please.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrivals:

























Regards,


----------



## Kain

Looking forward to your thoughts on Godzilla.


----------



## Dizzle406

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> At the top of the forum page there is a "Search Community" field. There are options that allow for searching a specific forum like the reviews section. You can also try searching for my posts by username. Hope this helps!
> 
> Regards,


Thank you! Definitely helps.


----------



## Philnick

My wife and I just watched _Wall-E_ for the first time in since it was in the theaters when it first came out in 2008, since the Blu-ray's price stayed near $40 forever - until the UHD disk came out for $20 in the past few weeks and I snapped it up.

We didn't remember much more than the broad outlines of the film, so seeing it again was a revelation - it's now up at the top of my favorite Pixar films list, along with _Up_ and _Soul_.


----------



## Reddig

Looking at dvdreleasedates.com from this point forward is a little depressing. Not a whole lot of any big titles in the near future. Ralph hows your future review lineup looking?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Reddig said:


> Looking at dvdreleasedates.com from this point forward is a little depressing. Not a whole lot of any big titles in the near future. Ralph hows your future review lineup looking?



Greetings,

April has been very slow. Here's what I have requested and hope to cover in May and June so far:

May:


Speed 4K
Raya and the Last Dragon 4K
Minari
Saw 4K
Super 8 4K
My Fair Lady 4K
Big Fish 4K
Last Action Hero 4K
Shrek 4K

June:


Snatch 4K
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children Complete 4K
Indiana Jones Collection 4K


I will follow up in this thread as titles come in for review.


Regards,


----------



## Reddig

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> April has been very slow. Here's what I have requested and hope to cover in May and June so far:
> 
> May:
> 
> 
> Speed 4K
> Raya and the Last Dragon 4K
> Minari
> Saw 4K
> Super 8 4K
> My Fair Lady 4K
> Big Fish 4K
> Last Action Hero 4K
> Shrek 4K
> 
> June:
> 
> 
> Snatch 4K
> Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children Complete 4K
> Indiana Jones Collection 4K
> Snatch 4K
> 
> 
> I will follow up in this thread as titles come in for review.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Nice! Thank you for the update Ralph. Really appreciate it! Some great classics there and I’m excited for Raya 4K.


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> April has been very slow. Here's what I have requested and hope to cover in May and June so far:
> 
> May:
> 
> 
> Speed 4K
> Raya and the Last Dragon 4K
> Minari
> Saw 4K
> Super 8 4K
> My Fair Lady 4K
> Big Fish 4K
> Last Action Hero 4K
> Shrek 4K
> 
> June:
> 
> 
> Snatch 4K
> Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children Complete 4K
> Indiana Jones Collection 4K
> Snatch 4K
> 
> 
> I will follow up in this thread as titles come in for review.
> 
> 
> Regards,


WOW

While I was looking forward to buy the Indiana Jones Collection 4K blind, I am very excited to see the Last Action Hero 4K is finally release. In 4K, to boot

The last time I saw this one, was when I still own a Laser player. And always been a favorite of mine, that was never release on DVD or BD to my knowledge before. This make my day, and will look forward for the release day.

Darth


----------



## Steve544

Praying here that Speed and Indiana Jones Collection will both be worth it with upgraded audio.


----------



## cyberguyjeff

Hi Ralph,

Will you be re-visiting _*The Good, The Bad, and Ugly*_ in 4K? Seems like there's been a plethora of Clint re-releases of late and this one is definitely his better of the spaghetti westerns.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Next up in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Coming up next:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today and are next up in the review queue:


----------



## Waboman

Raya looked good on Disney+. Should look even better on UHD disc.


----------



## Steve544

Very interested in how the Marksman will be.


----------



## RobisConfused

Hey Ralph are there any 4k's that in your opinion look as good as Pacific Rim or better? I've went a little crazy lately and bought a lot of 4k titles (including the new Hobbit and Lord of the Rings at 4k) but nothing has come close imo to Pacific Rim. We watched it last night and were blown away by the visual quality. I mean it was as clear and as sharp as I've ever seen. The colors popped! I literally can't think of one single complaint.

I guess I tend to not like film grain that much or something but almost every other 4k I watch has artifacts and little blemishes I notice. Not so at all on Pacific Rim. 

So yeah any recommendations for someone who thinks that's the greatest movie (visual quality wise) ever put on 4k?

Thanks!


----------



## Craig Peer

RobisConfused said:


> Hey Ralph are there any 4k's that in your opinion look as good as Pacific Rim or better? I've went a little crazy lately and bought a lot of 4k titles (including the new Hobbit and Lord of the Rings at 4k) but nothing has come close imo to Pacific Rim. We watched it last night and were blown away by the visual quality. I mean it was as clear and as sharp as I've ever seen. The colors popped! I literally can't think of one single complaint.
> 
> I guess I tend to not like film grain that much or something but almost every other 4k I watch has artifacts and little blemishes I notice. Not so at all on Pacific Rim.
> 
> So yeah any recommendations for someone who thinks that's the greatest movie (visual quality wise) ever put on 4k?
> 
> Thanks!


Most of Pacific Rim is CGI, and I have it on 4K Blu-ray. A lot of the Marvel movies look just as good in my opinion, like Ant Man. Tenet looks great even though it's shot on film. 1917 isn't colorful, but it's super sharp and shot digitally. Logan Lucky looks fantastic. Baby Driver comes to mind. Zombieland 2, Get Out, Greatest Showman, Hacksaw Ridge, Mortal Engines all look fantastic IMO. But different movies have different looks based on the type of movie.


----------



## Milt99

What about Donnie Darko UHD?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Milt99 said:


> What about Donnie Darko UHD?



Greetings,

I requested it but, so far, nothing has shown.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles arrived within the past 24 hours:
























I apologize that they arrived either late or on street date. I will get them posted as soon as possible.


Regards,


----------



## Iwanthd

Any chance for The Sting 4K?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Iwanthd said:


> Any chance for The Sting 4K?



Greetings,

Unfortunately not. Universal Pictures Home Entertainment rarely sends out 4K review product for catalog release titles.

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This is in hand and in the review queue:











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today and are in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

Indiana Jones first please.


----------



## Philnick

Another vote for Indy first!


----------



## Dale124

Indy is going to take some time, given that there are 4 of them, so, in the meantime, Godzilla vs. Kong could go first. I was hoping to hear Ralph's A/V opinion on it so that I can cancel my pre-order before it comes if it stinks.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dale124 said:


> Indy is going to take some time, given that there are 4 of them, so, in the meantime, Godzilla vs. Kong could go first. I was hoping to hear Ralph's A/V opinion on it so that I can cancel my pre-order before it comes if it stinks.



Greetings,

I have watched the opening chapters Dale. No need to cancel your preorder...


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand and next up in the review queue:

























Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Look forward to them. I am a huge fan of Clint's films, especially his most recent ones


----------



## muzz

I want Seabiscuit in 4K/Atmos.
This movie was SO well produced on DVD, it would be INCREDIBLE in 4K.
The DVD is shockingly clean for such low Rez... 
My #1 want.


----------



## Craig Peer

muzz said:


> I want Seabiscuit in 4K/Atmos.
> This movie was SO well produced on DVD, it would be INCREDIBLE in 4K.
> The DVD is shockingly clean for such low Rez...
> My #1 want.


I’d buy that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve544

I would love for a release of Tombstone, Das Boot, U-571 and, of course, True Lies and The Abyss in 4K with Atmos.


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> While not been specific to a certain movie. Lately many States in the US have completely reopen, so will my Province Alberta in Canada in two weeks
> 
> Hopefully Hollywood will soon start again, the production of many new movies for all of us to enjoy. And do give them credit for releasing so many older titles, during the last year on 4K and remaster sound on some from 5.1 to Atmos/DTS:X. I also hope they keep that trend going, since so many of us did enjoy rebuying those older titles that are dear to our heart.
> 
> Darth





Steve544 said:


> I would love for a release of Tombstone, Das Boot, U-571 and, of course, True Lies and The Abyss in 4K with Atmos.


+1

Just to add for my Wishlist, all 3 of the Riddick movies.

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrival and next up in the review queue:


----------



## muzz

Pearl harbor is another.
This never got enough love IMO.


----------



## Philnick

_Raiders of the Lost Ark_ looks and sounds good, though I didn't do a side-by-side with the previous Blu-rays. The packaging is much improved, however - there's no need to use scissors to cut a flap into each cardboard page to get a disk out without touching its playing surface the way I had to with the older set - this set uses more standard plastic anchor pages - and unlike the new 4K _Lord of the Rings_ set, these _do_ hold the disks properly.


----------



## Steve544

Philnick said:


> _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ looks and sounds good, though I didn't do a side-by-side with the previous Blu-rays. The packaging is much improved, however - there's no need to use scissors to cut a flap into each cardboard page to get a disk out without touching its playing surface the way I had to with the older set - this set uses more standard plastic anchor pages - and unlike the new 4K _Lord of the Rings_ set, these _do_ hold the disks properly.


Was the audio remixed for ATMOS or just transferred to the codec?


----------



## wormraper

Steve544 said:


> Was the audio remixed for ATMOS or just transferred to the codec?


definitely remixed. bass levels are changed, as are surround placement.


----------



## Steve544

Great to hear that. Thanks


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrival and next up in the review queue:










4K Steelbook

Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

This arrived yesterday.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Up next in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This morning's arrival and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This one is in hand and up next in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrivals and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

Dollars to doughnuts that everyone would like the Quiet Place Two review first and foremost.


----------



## darthray

Steve544 said:


> Dollars to doughnuts that everyone would like the Quiet Place Two review first and foremost.


Hey Steve,

Was this an original douzaine, or the baker douzaine doughnuts for been thirteen since you owe me money

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand and in the review queue:

























I plan on doing a Spotlight Review of Friday the 13th Collection. I have been away on vacation and will get these done as soon as possible.

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are the latest arrivals which are now in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Forgot to add this to the last post:


----------



## Philnick

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Forgot to add this to the last post:
> 
> View attachment 3168925


I had that as a pre-order at Amazon until succumbed to the 30% off deal from Vudu upon merging in my Fandango account, which took it down from over $30 (plus tax) to under $19.

The UHD stream is good, with DD+Atmos. but I assume the disk is better, with TrueHD Atmos.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This one just landed on my doorstep:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

I am working my way through these which are next up in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

Wow, looking forward to your review of these. With all the space ships and such ATMOS had better be used well.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Wow, looking forward to your review of these. With all the space ships and such ATMOS had better be used well.



Greetings,

Steve, Atmos isn't part of this equation, unfortunately. These mixes are 7.1 Dolby TrueHD.

Regards,


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Steve, Atmos isn't part of this equation, unfortunately. These mixes are 7.1 Dolby TrueHD..
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph,

While you have the AV7706 last time I heard, and my self the AV7705. I always found the Neural up mixing for a 7.1 track, did a fairly good job for the ceiling speakers. Going to a 7.1 track, from such older older movies should be hopefully an improvement. Having a 4K rating, I also hope the Studios did work to restore the picture. 

As usual, I will wait for your great details review as always.

Darth


----------



## dnoonie

Hi Ralph,

Have you run across this one?
Middle Earth 31-Disc Ultimate Collector’s Edition 4K Blu-ray United States 
4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray + Digital








Middle Earth 31-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition 4K Blu-ray (4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray + Digital)


Middle Earth 31-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition 4K Blu-ray Release Date November 16, 2021. Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.




www.blu-ray.com


----------



## Ralph Potts

dnoonie said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> Have you run across this one?
> Middle Earth 31-Disc Ultimate Collector’s Edition 4K Blu-ray United States
> 4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray + Digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle Earth 31-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition 4K Blu-ray (4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray + Digital)
> 
> 
> Middle Earth 31-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition 4K Blu-ray Release Date November 16, 2021. Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blu-ray.com



Greetings,

I haven't received any solicitation for review coverage and, my guess is that I won't be. We'll see..

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrival and next up in the review queue:


----------



## C*Tedesco

Can't wait for Shawshank!

How about JC's The Thing? 4k


----------



## Ralph Potts

C*Tedesco said:


> Can't wait for Shawshank!
> 
> How about JC's The Thing? 4k



Greetings,

Unfortunately Universal Pictures rarely sends 4K review product for their catalog release titles.  

I will pick it up and if time allows, put up a Spotlight Review.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrivals for review:


----------



## Lee Weber

Got this one in from Kino Lorber...


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrival:


----------



## LNEWoLF

Hey Ralph any chance of a future review of this?. : )








Amazon.com: Citizen Kane (The Criterion Collection) [4K UHD] [Blu-ray] : Orson Welles, Joseph Cotten, Dorothy Comingore, Agnes Moorehead, Ruth Warrick, Ray Collins, Erskine Sanford, Everett Sloane, William Alland, Paul Stewart, George Coulouris, Fortunio Bonanova, Gus Schilling, Philip Van Zandt, Georgia Backus, Harry Shannon, Orson Welles: Movies & TV


Amazon.com: Citizen Kane (The Criterion Collection) [4K UHD] [Blu-ray] : Orson Welles, Joseph Cotten, Dorothy Comingore, Agnes Moorehead, Ruth Warrick, Ray Collins, Erskine Sanford, Everett Sloane, William Alland, Paul Stewart, George Coulouris, Fortunio Bonanova, Gus Schilling, Philip Van...



www.amazon.com





In the most dazzling debut feature in cinema history, twenty-five-year-old writer-producer-director-star Orson Welles synthesized the possibilities of sound-era filmmaking into what could be called the first truly modern movie. In telling the story of the meteoric rise and precipitous fall of a William Randolph Hearst–like newspaper magnate named Charles Foster Kane, Welles not only created the definitive portrait of American megalomania, he also unleashed a torrent of stylistic innovations—from the jigsaw-puzzle narrative structure to the stunning deep-focus camera work of Gregg Toland—that have ensured that Citizen Kane remains fresh and galvanizing for every new generation of moviegoers to encounter it.

4K UHD + BLU-RAY COMBO PACK SPECIAL EDITION FEATURES

New 4K digital restoration, with uncompressed monaural soundtrack
4-DISC EDITION includes one 4K UHD disc of the film presented in Dolby Vision HDR and three Blu-rays with the film and special features
Three audio commentaries: from 2021 featuring Orson Welles scholars James Naremore and Jonathan Rosenbaum; from 2002 featuring filmmaker Peter Bogdanovich; and from 2002 featuring film critic Roger Ebert
The Complete “Citizen Kane” (1991), a rarely seen feature-length BBC documentary
New interviews with critic Farran Smith Nehme and film scholar Racquel J. Gates 
New video essay by Orson Welles scholar Robert Carringer
New program on the film’s special effects by film scholars and effects experts Craig Barron and Ben Burtt 
Interviews from 1990 with editor Robert Wise; actor Ruth Warrick; optical-effects designer Linwood Dunn; Bogdanovich; filmmakers Martin Scorsese, Henry Jaglom, Martin Ritt, and Frank Marshall; and cinematographers Allen Daviau, Gary Graver, and Vilmos Zsigmond
New documentary featuring archival interviews with Welles 
Interviews with actor Joseph Cotten from 1966 and 1975
The Hearts of Age, a brief silent film made by Welles as a student in 1934
Television programs from 1979 and 1988 featuring appearances by Welles and Mercury Theatre producer John Houseman
Program featuring a 1996 interview with actor William Alland on his collaborations with Welles
Selection of The Mercury Theatre on the Air radio plays featuring many of the actors from Citizen Kane
Trailer
English subtitles for the deaf and hard of hearing
PLUS: Deluxe packaging, including a book with an essay by film critic Bilge Ebiri


----------



## Ralph Potts

LNEWoLF said:


> Hey Ralph any chance of a future review of this?. : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Kane (The Criterion Collection) [4K UHD] [Blu-ray] : Orson Welles, Joseph Cotten, Dorothy Comingore, Agnes Moorehead, Ruth Warrick, Ray Collins, Erskine Sanford, Everett Sloane, William Alland, Paul Stewart, George Coulouris, Fortunio Bonanova, Gus Schilling, Philip Van Zandt, Georgia Backus, Harry Shannon, Orson Welles: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Kane (The Criterion Collection) [4K UHD] [Blu-ray] : Orson Welles, Joseph Cotten, Dorothy Comingore, Agnes Moorehead, Ruth Warrick, Ray Collins, Erskine Sanford, Everett Sloane, William Alland, Paul Stewart, George Coulouris, Fortunio Bonanova, Gus Schilling, Philip Van...
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the most dazzling debut feature in cinema history, twenty-five-year-old writer-producer-director-star Orson Welles synthesized the possibilities of sound-era filmmaking into what could be called the first truly modern movie. In telling the story of the meteoric rise and precipitous fall of a William Randolph Hearst–like newspaper magnate named Charles Foster Kane, Welles not only created the definitive portrait of American megalomania, he also unleashed a torrent of stylistic innovations—from the jigsaw-puzzle narrative structure to the stunning deep-focus camera work of Gregg Toland—that have ensured that Citizen Kane remains fresh and galvanizing for every new generation of moviegoers to encounter it.
> 
> 4K UHD + BLU-RAY COMBO PACK SPECIAL EDITION FEATURES
> 
> New 4K digital restoration, with uncompressed monaural soundtrack
> 4-DISC EDITION includes one 4K UHD disc of the film presented in Dolby Vision HDR and three Blu-rays with the film and special features
> Three audio commentaries: from 2021 featuring Orson Welles scholars James Naremore and Jonathan Rosenbaum; from 2002 featuring filmmaker Peter Bogdanovich; and from 2002 featuring film critic Roger Ebert
> The Complete “Citizen Kane” (1991), a rarely seen feature-length BBC documentary
> New interviews with critic Farran Smith Nehme and film scholar Racquel J. Gates
> New video essay by Orson Welles scholar Robert Carringer
> New program on the film’s special effects by film scholars and effects experts Craig Barron and Ben Burtt
> Interviews from 1990 with editor Robert Wise; actor Ruth Warrick; optical-effects designer Linwood Dunn; Bogdanovich; filmmakers Martin Scorsese, Henry Jaglom, Martin Ritt, and Frank Marshall; and cinematographers Allen Daviau, Gary Graver, and Vilmos Zsigmond
> New documentary featuring archival interviews with Welles
> Interviews with actor Joseph Cotten from 1966 and 1975
> The Hearts of Age, a brief silent film made by Welles as a student in 1934
> Television programs from 1979 and 1988 featuring appearances by Welles and Mercury Theatre producer John Houseman
> Program featuring a 1996 interview with actor William Alland on his collaborations with Welles
> Selection of The Mercury Theatre on the Air radio plays featuring many of the actors from Citizen Kane
> Trailer
> English subtitles for the deaf and hard of hearing
> PLUS: Deluxe packaging, including a book with an essay by film critic Bilge Ebiri



Greetings,

It was requested. Fingers crossed that it comes through!


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrivals:


----------



## BobDyl

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Unfortunately Universal Pictures rarely sends 4K review product for their catalog release titles.
> 
> I will pick it up and if time allows, put up a Spotlight Review.
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, imo this new UHD is the best The Thing has ever looked or sounded. It's a top notch restoration, with beautiful clean images while still maintaining film grain, a la the Jaws release. Looking forward to your review!


----------



## Ralph Potts

BobDyl said:


> Ralph, imo this new UHD is the best The Thing has ever looked or sounded. It's a top notch restoration, with beautiful clean images while still maintaining film grain, a la the Jaws release. Looking forward to your review!



Greetings,

I have watched it and would have agree on both fronts! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Here are today's arrivals:


----------



## Steve544

Hope Stillwater is good


----------



## darthray

Hi Ralph @Ralph Potts,

Do you intend to review "Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard".

While shopping, my wife spotted this one. And since we both loved the previous one, it was a no brainer for us to buy it. With a list of very good actors/actress, Ryan Reynolds/Samuel L. Jackson/Salma Hayek/Antonio Banderas and Morgan Freeman.

But still would love to see your impression, if you ever get it

Darth


----------



## dnoonie

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph @Ralph Potts,
> 
> Do you intend to review "Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard".
> 
> Darth











The Hitman's Bodyguard Ultra HD Review


When Michael Bryce, an elite bodyguard, and Darius Kincaid, a renowned hit man, are forced to work together, they don’t just have to avoid getting killed…they also have to avoid killing each other. The Review at a Glance: (max score: 5 ) Film:Extras:Audio/UHD Video total rating: ( Max...




www.avsforum.com




Cheers


----------



## morphinapg

dnoonie said:


> The Hitman's Bodyguard Ultra HD Review
> 
> 
> When Michael Bryce, an elite bodyguard, and Darius Kincaid, a renowned hit man, are forced to work together, they don’t just have to avoid getting killed…they also have to avoid killing each other. The Review at a Glance: (max score: 5 ) Film:Extras:Audio/UHD Video total rating: ( Max...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


That was the first movie. They were asking about the sequel. Personally I think the sequel looked incredible in UHD, much better than the first movie.


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph @Ralph Potts,
> 
> Do you intend to review "Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard".
> 
> While shopping, my wife spotted this one. And since we both loved the previous one, it was a no brainer for us to buy it. With a list of very good actors/actress, Ryan Reynolds/Samuel L. Jackson/Salma Hayek/Antonio Banderas and Morgan Freeman.
> 
> But still would love to see your impression, if you ever get it
> 
> Darth



Greetings,

I didn't make the request for coverage so, it never came my way. If I should pick it up I will advise.

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today and are next up in the review queue:


----------



## electronics craz

Where is silence of the lambs 4k review?


----------



## Ralph Potts

electronics craz said:


> Where is silence of the lambs 4k review?


Greetings,

Unfortunately it didn't come my way for review. Sorry! 


Regards,


----------



## EM3

electronics craz said:


> Where is silence of the lambs 4k review?











Silence of the Lambs, The (4K UHD Review)


Based on the 1988 novel by Thomas Harris, The Silence of the Lambs focuses on the twisted journey taken by a young FBI trainee named Clarice Starling, played here with unflinching honesty by Jodie Foster. The FBI is attempting to solve a rash of serial killings in Illinois, murders apparently...




thedigitalbits.com













The Silence of the Lambs 4K Blu-ray (4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray)


The Silence of the Lambs 4K Blu-ray Release Date October 19, 2021. Blu-ray reviews, news, specs, ratings, screenshots. Cheap Blu-ray movies and deals.




www.blu-ray.com









__





The Silence of the Lambs - 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Ultra HD Review | High Def Digest


'The latest news on all things 4k Ultra HD, Blu-ray and Gear'



ultrahd.highdefdigest.com


----------



## Panson

Re Kino Lorber thread at bluraydotcom, anyone see PQ issues in this release's first 20 minutes?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This one is in hand and in the review queue:


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph @Ralph Potts,
> 
> Do you intend to review "Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard".
> 
> While shopping, my wife spotted this one. And since we both loved the previous one, it was a no brainer for us to buy it. With a list of very good actors/actress, Ryan Reynolds/Samuel L. Jackson/Salma Hayek/Antonio Banderas and Morgan Freeman.
> 
> But still would love to see your impression, if you ever get it
> 
> Darth





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I didn't make the request for coverage so, it never came my way. If I should pick it up I will advise.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph @Ralph Potts,

Just to let you know, unless you got it for free from the Studio. I would not buy for our benefit, and will do a very quick and small review. While trying as much details that I can for those interested getting this one on this post.

Movie wise, while the last few chapters were better. It didn't hold to charisma of the first one, even with all those great actors and actress. While they all did are great job for their roles, the story/scripts could have been much better. Even for someone like me, that is very easy to please.

Picture wise, the dark scenes were okay while the bright one. Were a pleasure to see, for having so much details and vibrant colors. Sound wise, all were perfect for the front stage/surrounds and ceiling speakers. For having a very good sound envelopment, since all were very active at the proper level. Unfortunately the Bass was lacking big time, most of the time having very little. And when having some descent one been seldom, was not enough. That had me double check my subs level, been at +8dB after calibration.

Therefor, strongly suggest a rental. Unless been a big fan of the first, as I was and still end up disappointed.

Darth

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph @Ralph Potts,
> 
> Just to let you know, unless you got it for free from the Studio. I would not buy for our benefit, and will do a very quick and small review. While trying as much details that I can for those interested getting this one on this post.
> 
> Movie wise, while the last few chapters were better. It didn't hold to charisma of the first one, even with all those great actors and actress. While they all did are great job for their roles, the story/scripts could have been much better. Even for someone like me, that is very easy to please.
> 
> Picture wise, the dark scenes were okay while the bright one. Were a pleasure to see, for having so much details and vibrant colors. Sound wise, all were perfect for the front stage/surrounds and ceiling speakers. For having a very good sound envelopment, since all were very active at the proper level. Unfortunately the Bass was lacking big time, most of the time having very little. And when having some descent one been seldom, was not enough. That had me double check my subs level, been at +8dB after calibration.
> 
> Therefor, strongly suggest a rental. Unless been a big fan of the first, as I was and still end up disappointed.
> 
> Darth
> 
> Darth



Greetings,

Very nice @darthray! Thanks so much for taking the time to give us your review.

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived today and has gone into the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand:

























This title is on the way:


----------



## darthray

Hi Ralph, @Ralph Potts 

Since the new Dune, is suppose to be release on Jan 11/22. Do you have a 4K copy coming your way?

Hope you had a good Christmas

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph, @Ralph Potts
> 
> Since the new Dune, is suppose to be release on Jan 11/22. Do you have a 4K copy coming your way?
> 
> Hope you had a good Christmas
> 
> Darth


Greetings,

I requested a copy @darthray and hope to receive it after the New Year. We had a wonderful Christmas and I hope you did as well. 🎄  


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

While the audio and video of the new Venom were okay, the entire storyline were a total bore to me. I immediately sold it off to someone who wanted it.

I do hope you get a copy of the new Cyrano with Peter Dinkledge. Cyrano De Bergerac and Of Mice and Men have been my favorite pieces of literature ever since I was a kid. Before I retired, all my students knew that they would be studying both these pieces sometime during the year.


----------



## nikolausp

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph, @Ralph Potts
> 
> Since the new Dune, is suppose to be release on Jan 11/22. Do you have a 4K copy coming your way?
> 
> Hope you had a good Christmas
> 
> Darth


I pre-ordered this a month ago..... can't wait for it! Other detailed reviews of the 4k disc out there are REALLY good, particularly this fantastic review:









Dune (aka Dune: Part One) (4K UHD Review)


In the history of science fiction, there have been a number of high-concept works that cut through the trappings of genre pulp (robots, laser guns, aliens) to describe timeless stories of the human condition. Among the best are Arthur C. Clarke’s 2001: A Space Odyssey, Isaac Asimov’s Foundation...




thedigitalbits.com


----------



## darthray

nikolausp said:


> I pre-ordered this a month ago..... can't wait for it! Other detailed reviews of the 4k disc out there are REALLY good, particularly this fantastic review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dune (aka Dune: Part One) (4K UHD Review)
> 
> 
> In the history of science fiction, there have been a number of high-concept works that cut through the trappings of genre pulp (robots, laser guns, aliens) to describe timeless stories of the human condition. Among the best are Arthur C. Clarke’s 2001: A Space Odyssey, Isaac Asimov’s Foundation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedigitalbits.com


Thanks for providing this review

And this make me even more anxious to see Ralph @Ralph Potts review, since I find his type of writing easier to read and providing great details for the Video and Sound quality. Like you I can not wait to see it, and see Ralph take on this one.

Darth


----------



## nikolausp

darthray said:


> Thanks for providing this review
> 
> And this make me even more anxious to see Ralph @Ralph Potts review, since I find his type of writing easier to read and providing great details for the Video and Sound quality. Like you I can not wait to see it, and see Ralph take on this one.
> 
> Darth


You're welcome!

Here's another one!





__





Dune (2021) - 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Ultra HD Review | High Def Digest


'The latest news on all things 4k Ultra HD, Blu-ray and Gear'



ultrahd.highdefdigest.com


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

My review copy of Dune is in the clutches of the Fedex black hole. If/when it arrives I will follow up here. My apologies for the delay...  


Regards,


----------



## LNEWoLF

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My review copy of Dune is in the clutches of the Fedex black hole. If/when it arrives…….
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, I’m disappointed. Your not going on a rescue mission in after it. 🙃


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My review copy of Dune is in the clutches of the Fedex black hole. If/when it arrives I will follow up here. My apologies for the delay...
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph,

First no apologies is required on your side, for something out of your control. Second, I would like to thank you for informing us of the situation. It is, was it is 

Darth


----------



## muzz

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My review copy of Dune is in the clutches of the Fedex black hole. If/when it arrives I will follow up here. My apologies for the delay...
> 
> 
> Regards,


I don't sweat these things Ralph, you're a good guy.
No issues, I'll see it when you put it up.

Thanks Ralph

G


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This morning's arrival (finally!) and next up in the review queue:


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This morning's arrival (finally!) and next up in the review queue:
> 
> View attachment 3220871


This is great news, and looking forward to your review

While it might be just a few days or slightly after the release date, might be a bummer for some. It still will give me plenty of time to read all the details of your review, been starting next Monday will start a new eight days shift. I will watch it the following Sunday from this one.

And will pay very close attention on how the bass sound, having my subs to a new locations and revisiting a newer lower setting. That was positive on a few previous movies, before making my final decision. 

Darth


----------



## Lee Weber

This one is on deck


----------



## luv2fly3

Lee Weber said:


> This one is on deck
> 
> View attachment 3222396


That's a great movie and I'm so glad they finally brought it out on disc.


----------



## Lee Weber

luv2fly3 said:


> That's a great movie and I'm so glad they finally brought it out on disc.


I really dug it! I'm working on it now, had a cruddy week, Covid....had 0 motivation!


----------



## Iwanthd

Did your copy of Last Night in Soho get lost in the mail?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Iwanthd said:


> Did your copy of Last Night in Soho get lost in the mail?


Greetings,

Lol! Nope. The studio advised that review copies were delayed but, that I should be receiving it. I have a delivery from the studio scheduled to arrive tomorrow so, we'll see. 

Thanks for checking in!

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand and have been added to the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This title is in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph,

Will you be reviewing The Eternal's upon release? I ordered the SteelBook being released 2/15 because the streaming version audio and video were just outstanding, best I have viewed while streaming. That's what brought me to order it on disk.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This title is in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

wxchaser said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Will you be reviewing The Eternal's upon release? I ordered the SteelBook being released 2/15 because the streaming version audio and video were just outstanding, best I have viewed while streaming. That's what brought me to order it on disk.



Greetings,

See my post above..  


Regards,


----------



## wxchaser

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> See my post above..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Excellent, thanks Ralph.


----------



## Emaych

Any plan for the upcoming 4K release of LOOPER (Feb. 14)?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Emaych said:


> Any plan for the upcoming 4K release of LOOPER (Feb. 14)?



Greetings,

I was solicited by the studio and put the request in. Fingers crossed it shows.. 


Regards,


----------



## Emaych

Sweeeet! Thanks Ralph! Fingers crossed indeed


----------



## Cal68

Yes, I enjoyed Looper in BluRay so I'm looking forward to the UHD disc.

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This arrived today and is next up in the review queue:


----------



## Panson

Cal68 said:


> Yes, I enjoyed Looper in BluRay so I'm looking forward to the UHD disc.
> 
> Cal68


I saw Looper (2012) in a theater. Everytime the Blunderbuss went off, I woke up.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand:


----------



## Cal68

Terrific Ralph, I'm looking forward to the "Escape from LA" review. I remember seeing it on DVD (or was it VHS?!) all those many years ago and enjoying it.

Cal68


----------



## Philnick

Just preordered the May Blu-ray re-issue of a favorite old film, _The Fabulous Baker Boys,_ with Jeff and Beau Bridges and Michelle Pfeiffer, that's been out of print for quite a while. (I've had it on DVD for a long time.) The Bridges brothers play a pair of jazz pianists - Jeff being the better of the two, who's held back by Beau's mediocrity - they play lounges until they hire Michelle Pfeiffer as a singer.

It all falls apart, _The Commitments_ style. As Joey "The Lips" observed at the end of _The Commitments_ - this way it's poetry.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This title arrived this morning and has been added to the review queue:


----------



## EM3

Any chance of The Howling 4K The Howling [Collector's Edition] - UHD/Blu-ray :: Shout! Factory


----------



## Ralph Potts

EM3 said:


> Any chance of The Howling 4K The Howling [Collector's Edition] - UHD/Blu-ray :: Shout! Factory



Greetings,

It's not coming my way for review coverage. Sorry!  

Regards,


----------



## EM3

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It's not coming my way for review coverage. Sorry!
> 
> Regards,


Ok thanks I will keep my eyes open elsewhere. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

I saw Nightmare Alley on HBO and enjoyed it...I look forward to your review. Haven't seen American Werewolf since it was in the theaters and barely recall it. Looking forward to that as well.


----------



## muzz

Let us know when you get your hands on Top Gun Maverick Ralph, I haven't looked this forward to a movie in a LONNNNNNNNNG TIIIIIIME! 
I watched the trailers, it's going to look incredible shot on Sony 6K IMAX Cameras. they have (6), yes 6 Imax cameras IN the cockpit alone.

This WILL be a Blind Buy for me in 4K.

Thanks!


----------



## Panson

muzz said:


> Let us know when you get your hands on Top Gun Maverick Ralph, I haven't looked this forward to a movie in a LONNNNNNNNNG TIIIIIIME!
> I watched the trailers, it's going to look incredible shot on *Sony 6K IMAX Cameras. they have (6), yes 6 Imax cameras IN the cockpit alone.*
> 
> This WILL be a Blind Buy for me in 4K.
> 
> Thanks!


*The IMAX Experience® with VENICE*








VENICE Digital Cinema Camera - Full frame sensor - Sony Pro


Discover Sony Venice Digital Cinema motion picture camera system with new color science and 6K high resolution. Find out more.




pro.sony













How 'Top Gun: Maverick' Fit 6 IMAX-Quality Cameras into a Single Cockpit


Top Gun: Maverick might be capitalizing on our nostalgia for 80s action flicks, but its cinematography is from the future thanks to some amazing new cameras.




nofilmschool.com





*IMAX certified camera*
In September 2020, IMAX launched the "Filmed In IMAX" program, which certifies high-quality digital cameras that can be used to create IMAX-format films. - Wikipedia


----------



## Philnick

My pre-order of _Matrix 4 Resurrections_ arrived last night. Haven't had time to watch it yet.


----------



## muzz

REALLY EXCITED for this one, it has the capability to be one of THE TOP Movies for folks like us, unreal visuals, and HOPEFULLY Atmos.

I actually watched a YouTube video yesterday by a Tomcat aviator, with the guy that Maverick Actually PLAYED, down to earth guy, became a Commander.
Just 2 guys discussing the F14 Tomcat, TopGun(he was THERE), and everything else about the whole process.

2 things kinda stink:
No F14, replaced by the F18, and no Kelly McGillis(I guess they never even asked her )....no worries, Jennifer Connelly is the main Lady in this one.

I expect this on to be #TopShelf!


----------



## muzz

Philnick said:


> My pre-order of _Matrix 4 Resurrections_ arrived last night. Haven't had time to watch it yet.


I watched it on HBO MAX over the holidays at my sisters house(I don't have that)...

It was hard to get into at 1st, but it turned out good... I'll watch it again when available for free.
It doesn't compare to #1, still decent though.


----------



## Craig Peer

muzz said:


> Let us know when you get your hands on Top Gun Maverick Ralph, I haven't looked this forward to a movie in a LONNNNNNNNNG TIIIIIIME!
> I watched the trailers, it's going to look incredible shot on Sony 6K IMAX Cameras. they have (6), yes 6 Imax cameras IN the cockpit alone.
> 
> This WILL be a Blind Buy for me in 4K.
> 
> Thanks!


it won't even be in theaters until May 22nd.


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are in hand and next up in the review queue:
> 
> View attachment 3250895
> View attachment 3250896


American werewolf in London loved that film


----------



## muzz

Craig Peer said:


> it won't even be in theaters until May 22nd.


So? Isn't that the point!
BTW, MY KNOWN DATE, is May 27th, you might have a better date, I'd be thrilled.
Either way, my request is the same to Ralph.


----------



## Craig Peer

muzz said:


> So? Isn't that the point!
> BTW, MY KNOWN DATE, is May 27th, you might have a better date, I'd be thrilled.
> Either way, my request is the same to Ralph.


Ask Ralph in June - that was my only point. A bit soon.


----------



## Cal68

I remember watching American Werewolf in London many many years ago on a CRT TV! I will definitely put it on my rental queue so I hope Ralph gives it at least a decent score to give me confidence that I am not wasting my time watching it!

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This title arrived late last week and is in the review queue:










I would be happy to answer any preliminary questions.


Regards,


----------



## Cal68

Yay, looking forward to your review of the Godfather Trilogy Ralph. Please do not keep us waiting too long!

Cal68


----------



## Steve544

Can't wait for this review. Hope they remixed the audio as well.


----------



## Cheddarhead

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This title arrived late last week and is in the review queue:
> 
> View attachment 3252847
> 
> 
> I would be happy to answer any preliminary questions.
> 
> 
> Regards,


There goes this month's movie budget. Damn.


----------



## darthray

Since most threads are slow lately, decided to ask your impressions for the length of a movie and welcome any comments

Lately, I notice that all new releases are over 2.5 or even 3 hours. Am I the only hoping it is not the new norm, including the new Bat Man coming at 3 hours. Would prefer most movies stay around the two range?

Since myself, start loosing interest after two hours. Where I would prefer been broke down, in two or three movies if the story warrant it.

Darth


----------



## dnoonie

darthray said:


> Since most threads are slow lately, decided to ask your impressions for the length of a movie and welcome any comments
> 
> Lately, I notice that all new releases are over 2.5 or even 3 hours. Am I the only hoping it is not the new norm, including the new Bat Man coming at 3 hours. Would prefer most movies stay around the two range?
> 
> Since myself, start loosing interest after two hours. Where I would prefer been broke down, in two or three movies if the story warrant it.
> 
> Darth


It depends on my mood. Sometimes I want a 90min movie, sometimes longer, lately I've just been watching Bonus Content since I only have 45min to spare and I don't want to watch a "show" of any type. I've had Dune for a month and haven't watched it yet, I'll likely enjoy it but just haven't been in the right mood. I've found it sometimes helps to give myself permission to view it two sittings. I do like my first time watch to be a single sitting.


----------



## gossamer88

I don't see Indiana Jones Collection 4K on deck. Are there any plans? Raiders only will be available in June.


----------



## Ralph Potts

gossamer88 said:


> I don't see Indiana Jones Collection 4K on deck. Are there any plans? Raiders only will be available in June.


Greetings,

It was reviewed back in June of 2021. Here is the link:

Indiana Jones 4K Collection Review


Regards,


----------



## Craig Peer

darthray said:


> Since most threads are slow lately, decided to ask your impressions for the length of a movie and welcome any comments
> 
> Lately, I notice that all new releases are over 2.5 or even 3 hours. Am I the only hoping it is not the new norm, including the new Bat Man coming at 3 hours. Would prefer most movies stay around the two range?
> 
> Since myself, start loosing interest after two hours. Where I would prefer been broke down, in two or three movies if the story warrant it.
> 
> Darth


Not all. Nobody - 92 minutes. The Dry - 117 minutes. Wrath Of Man - 119 minutes. Last Night in Soho - 116 minutes. The French Dispatch - 103 minutes. Although there are quite a few newer long movies. if they are good though they keep my interest. The Last Duel would be one that was long but kept me engaged.


----------



## darthray

Craig Peer said:


> Not all. Nobody - 92 minutes. The Dry - 117 minutes. Wrath Of Man - 119 minutes. Last Night in Soho - 116 minutes. The French Dispatch - 103 minutes. Although there are quite a few newer long movies. if they are good though they keep my interest. The Last Duel would be one that was long but kept me engaged.


Hi Craig,

The only one I own and watch from the ones you mention, is Nobody. I did enjoy it for it's originality and good paste and never started loosing interest been it was the proper length for the story. That said, been able to watch only one movie every two weeks due to my work shift and only having one weekend with my wife. I got many long ones, that still sit in my que. Since within that time period, if a new one come out that is shorter the longer ones keep going back in that que. 

Darth


----------



## Craig Peer

darthray said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> The only one I own and watch from the ones you mention, is Nobody. I did enjoy it for it's originality and good paste and never started loosing interest been it was the proper length for the story. That said, been able to watch only one movie every two weeks due to my work shift and only having one weekend with my wife. I got many long ones, that still sit in my que. Since within that time period, if a new one come out that is shorter the longer ones keep going back in that que.
> 
> Darth


You need some lazy weekends to catch up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Craig Peer said:


> You need some lazy weekends to catch up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL

I wish, been an essential service. That would require at least two weeks, in advance with a real good reason. Been on a 8 On and 6 Off days schedule

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

Hey Ralph....I watched the new release by the Shout Factory of 'Core'. While the science behind the narration might not be as perfect as some, it was still as exciting as I remember it. The reason why I am telling you about this is that the remastering of the video is absolutely outstanding. I am usually more focused on the production of a release's audio but the video quality simply could not be ignored. I encourage you to get a copy and see if you don't agree. Heck, it was better than several 4Ks I have.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Hey Ralph....I watched the new release by the Shout Factory of 'Core'. While the science behind the narration might not be as perfect as some, it was still as exciting as I remember it. The reason why I am telling you about this is that the remastering of the video is absolutely outstanding. I am usually more focused on the production of a release's audio but the video quality simply could not be ignored. I encourage you to get a copy and see if you don't agree. Heck, it was better than several 4Ks I have.



Greetings,

Thanks Steve for letting me know and sharing your impressions. After our last discussion I put it in my purchase list. I will pick it up and post back after seeing it.  


Regards,


----------



## Reddig

It’s always a bit weird and confusing when a movie is remade with the exact same title as the original; especially with many of the same cast members. (Scream) I got into a 5 min argument with a stranger over this new Scream at the store. They had a promo up. He said it’s the exact same movie and my stance was no it’s a remake lol. He walked away still confused and he thought I was an idiot. I had my phone out to show him but naaaa his stance was firm lol.


----------



## Atticusf

How about Spidey No Way Home? Think it drops on Tuesday. Sony loves Ralph, right?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Atticusf said:


> How about Spidey No Way Home? Think it drops on Tuesday. Sony loves Ralph, right?



Greetings,

It's on the way. Unfortunately ships review product via ground from the west coast which takes 5 business days..

Tracking says it should arrive to me tomorrow. 🤞


Regards,


----------



## djb61230

This is probably not in your wheelhouse but I recently saw that "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" is being released in May in 4K. I'm pretty certain I've bought it on every media over the years and Amazon let me know that it was coming out. LOL. A great cast and John Wayne calls everyone Pilgrim.


----------



## Ralph Potts

djb61230 said:


> This is probably not in your wheelhouse but I recently saw that "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" is being released in May in 4K. I'm pretty certain I've bought it on every media over the years and Amazon let me know that it was coming out. LOL. A great cast and John Wayne calls everyone Pilgrim.



Greetings,

Yes, a classic. I have requested a copy for review.. 


Regards,


----------



## Panson

djb61230 said:


> This is probably not in your wheelhouse but I recently saw that "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" is being released in May in 4K. I'm pretty certain I've bought it on every media over the years and Amazon let me know that it was coming out. LOL. A great cast and* John Wayne calls everyone Pilgrim*.


As I recall, 22 times.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrivals for review:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand:


----------



## Craig Peer

I'm looking forward to getting my copy of Singing In The Rain!


----------



## Steve544

I taught Cyrano for over 35 years and cannot wait for this to come out. I even saw Jose Ferrar perform the part on stage back in New York. He was older then and had to switch out certain dueling scenes, but it was still a thrill for me. I think there have been only 3 films that ever made me cry as a kid...Cyrano, Of Mice and Men and Angels with Dirty Faces. My students always knew they would be studying Cyrano and Of Mice and Men if they got me for English. I look forward to this film even if many scenes have supposedly been left out.


----------



## Philnick

One thing I particularly want to know is whether the UHD release of _Singing in The Rain_ brings back some of the extra features fom the DVD that were left off of the Blu-ray, including the interview of Comden and Green in which they talk about being commissioned to write a film that would use songs from the studio's older films and being buttonholed by fans many years later to rave about the film.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

The Untouchables is a film that still has legs. I'll be very interested to hear of any improvement. I don't think the overhead speakers will be used very much for discreet channeling...some atmospheric ambience maybe.


----------



## smdelaney

I am very much looking forward to you r review of "The Untouchables." It is one of my all time favorite movies with Sean Connery at his best (may he RIP.)...a definite "Upgrade and add to the collection."



Spoiler: "What are you pre[pared to do?!"


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand and in the review queue:


----------



## Philnick

Is this version of _Raiders_ any different from the one in the four-film UHD box set?


----------



## Steve544

I've heard so much about Ambulance, I wonder if it is all hype or not. I doubt if Raiders is any different than the one in the collection. I hope not.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,



Philnick said:


> Is this version of _Raiders_ any different from the one in the four-film UHD box set?


It is the same version.


Steve544 said:


> I've heard so much about Ambulance, I wonder if it is all hype or not. I doubt if Raiders is any different than the one in the collection. I hope not.


I guess we will see Steve..!  


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This title is in hand and next up in the review queue:


----------



## Steve544

I was sooooo looking forward to this film thinking it would be great. I cheated and watched it on Peacock the other night. One of the worst films I have seen in a long time....long, meandering, non sensical in parts and basically boring. Saved myself some major money.


----------



## pmeintel

Any word if you'll be receiving the Drive (2011) UHD release to review. Truly one of my favorites. If they don't neuter the audio track and improve it with the addition of the Atmos data this should be stunning.


----------



## pmeintel

pmeintel said:


> Any word if you'll be receiving the Drive (2011) UHD release to review. Truly one of my favorites. If they don't neuter the audio track and improve it with the addition of the Atmos data this should be stunning.


By any chance does anyone know if there will be a North American release of the 4K UHD? The internet seems to be all over the map. BTW thanks in advance and if this query is better within a different thread let me know.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Today's arrival for review. I can confirm that it DOES has a Dolby Atmos listening track.


----------



## smdelaney

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Today's arrival for review. I can confirm that it DOES has a Dolby Atmos listening track.
> 
> View attachment 3300017


I watch "Edge of Tomorrow" 2-3x per year...so is it worth the upgrade from BD if my "man cave" is not Atmos enabled?
My ceilings are too low for Atmos and I've since wired "zone 2" to outside speakers so I don't see Atmos in my future.


----------



## Jmouse007

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Today's arrival for review. I can confirm that it DOES has a Dolby Atmos listening track.
> 
> View attachment 3300017


😃😁😊👍


----------



## nikolausp

pmeintel said:


> Any word if you'll be receiving the Drive (2011) UHD release to review. Truly one of my favorites. If they don't neuter the audio track and improve it with the addition of the Atmos data this should be stunning.


I just got this in the mail today. Haven't viewed it yet though. Can't wait!









Drive Limited Edition 4K UHD & Blu-ray - OUT OF PRINT


Nicolas Winding Refn's neo-noir classic in a Limited Edition 4K UHD / Blu-ray box set




secondsightfilms.co.uk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These are in hand and up next in the review queue:


----------



## Lee Weber

This just arrived (Late) from Criterion, will give it a spin/ write-up asap!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand:

























Regards,


----------



## Steve544

I watched The BLACK PHONE last night on Peacock TV. It was a decent film, interesting but nothing great, full of plot holes left and right.


----------



## darthray

Since the last Jurassic movie is now out;








Jurassic World: Dominion (2022) - IMDb


Jurassic World: Dominion: Directed by Colin Trevorrow. With Chris Pratt, Bryce Dallas Howard, Laura Dern, Sam Neill. Four years after the destruction of Isla Nublar, Biosyn operatives attempt to track down Maisie Lockwood, while Dr Ellie Sattler investigates a genetically engineered swarm of...




www.imdb.com




I was really hoping to see Ralph take on this one, but look like it won't happen not been in his list on deck movies to be review.

Darth


----------



## PassedPawn

darthray said:


> Since the last Jurassic movie is now out;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurassic World: Dominion (2022) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Jurassic World: Dominion: Directed by Colin Trevorrow. With Chris Pratt, Bryce Dallas Howard, Laura Dern, Sam Neill. Four years after the destruction of Isla Nublar, Biosyn operatives attempt to track down Maisie Lockwood, while Dr Ellie Sattler investigates a genetically engineered swarm of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to see Ralph take on this one, but look like it won't happen not been in his list on deck movies to be review.
> 
> Darth


It's in his on-deck post, 2 posts above yours. (For the record, I'd skip it. I LOVED all the other movies, but the series has jumped-the-shark with this latest).


----------



## PassedPawn

@Ralph Potts Do you ever review the various nature series? I know David Attenborough might get old after a while, but this latest _Green Planet_ was *mind blowing, both video and audio*. And there was far less proselytizing about climate change than in the previous Blue Planet). My wife and I just love to sit down and watch these.


----------



## Steve544

Jurassic Park Dominion review next ? Please! Please include a comparison between the blu ray and the UHD 4K as well. Very interested in that..


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Jurassic Park Dominion review next ? Please! Please include a comparison between the blu ray and the UHD 4K as well. Very interested in that..



Greetings,

The review has gone live.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

PassedPawn said:


> @Ralph Potts Do you ever review the various nature series? I know David Attenborough might get old after a while, but this latest _Green Planet_ was *mind blowing, both video and audio*. And there was far less proselytizing about climate change than in the previous Blue Planet). My wife and I just love to sit down and watch these.



Greetings,

I do like them and review them when the opportunity arises. I will keep an eye out for this one. Thanks!


Regards,


----------



## darthray

PassedPawn said:


> It's in his on-deck post, 2 posts above yours. (For the record, I'd skip it. I LOVED all the other movies, but the series has jumped-the-shark with this latest).


Wow, my bad

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles arrived this morning and are in the review queue:

























Regards,


----------



## Philnick

Can't wait!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

This title arrived today and is next up in the review queue:











Regards,


----------



## mtbdudex

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This title arrived today and is next up in the review queue:
> 
> View attachment 3331980
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



We watched it 2 nights ago.. best movie I’ve seen in years and years. Epic story, kept me engaged for 2.5 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone 11Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

mtbdudex said:


> We watched it 2 nights ago.. best movie I’ve seen in years and years. Epic story, kept me engaged for 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 11Pro using Tapatalk



Greetings,

My review went live this afternoon Mike..  

Elvis Ultra HD Blu-ray Review


Regards,


----------



## muzz

Not a fan of Elvis even a little bit, but I'll check out your review Ralph.

Thanks


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand and upcoming in the review queue:


















Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Poltergeist should have a very, very active ATMOS audio. If not...a bust!!


----------



## PioBeer

Steve544 said:


> Poltergeist should have a very, very active ATMOS audio. If not...a bust!!


No Atmos at all it appears...


----------



## Lee Weber

Hope to have this ready for tomorrow... Was at CEDIA last week and didn't get to it before!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These titles are in hand and next up in the review queue:


















Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

These arrived today. 
































Regards,


----------



## mtbdudex

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 3356459
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph . Hopefully the audio mix ( surround and LFE) on 4k Polar Express is top level. If so I’ll buy it, as have Blu-ray and it’s a goto holiday favorite 


Sent from my iPhone 11Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pmeintel

nikolausp said:


> I just got this in the mail today. Haven't viewed it yet though. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive Limited Edition 4K UHD & Blu-ray - OUT OF PRINT
> 
> 
> Nicolas Winding Refn's neo-noir classic in a Limited Edition 4K UHD / Blu-ray box set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondsightfilms.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302968


Just arrived today. Can’t wait 😀


----------



## Ralph Potts

mtbdudex said:


> Ralph . Hopefully the audio mix ( surround and LFE) on 4k Polar Express is top level. If so I’ll buy it, as have Blu-ray and it’s a goto holiday favorite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 11Pro using Tapatalk



Greetings,

My review is up Mike.  


Regards,


----------



## EdgarQ

Hey Ralph, are you planning to review the recent Species 4K UHD release from Shout Factory?


----------



## Ralph Potts

EdgarQ said:


> Hey Ralph, are you planning to review the recent Species 4K UHD release from Shout Factory?



Greetings,

Unfortunately, I wasn't solicited by them to cover it. I will see if I can get a copy though.

Regards,


----------



## EdgarQ

Hey Ralph, are you planning to review the Species 4K UHD release from Shout Factory?


Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't solicited by them to cover it. I will see if I can get a copy though.
> 
> Regards,


That would be awesome! I’m realizing your technical assessment is exceptional in helping me avoid disappointment and find gems.


----------



## Franin

Watched Coraline and Paranorman of 4K UHD review, fantastic. Are you reviewing these Ralph ? Btw I dont collect Steelbooks but damn they look good.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Watched Coraline and Paranorman of 4K UHD review, fantastic. Are you reviewing these Ralph ? Btw I dont collect Steelbooks but damn they look good.



Greetings,

Unfortunately not Frank. I have heard good things and am glad that you enjoyed them! 

Happy Holidays!


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Unfortunately not Frank. I have heard good things and am glad that you enjoyed them!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Happy Holidays to you too Ralph.


----------



## darthray

Hi Ralph,

First, I hope you had a great Christmas and holidays.

Yesterday when going to my local WM to get Black Adams, it wasn't available yet around here. But had a nice surprise to see the series 'House of the Dragon' was out on 4K, the prequel of 'Games of Thrones". Is it in the future for you, to get a copy and doing a review? 

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> First, I hope you had a great Christmas and holidays.
> 
> Yesterday when going to my local WM to get Black Adams, it wasn't available yet around here. But had a nice surprise to see the series 'House of the Dragon' was out on 4K, the prequel of 'Games of Thrones". Is it in the future for you, to get a copy and doing a review?
> 
> Darth


The kids bought that for me for Xmas. I haven't watched it yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## darthray

Franin said:


> The kids bought that for me for Xmas. I haven't watched it yet but looking forward to it.


I guess you and I, can share our impressions on this one for the other members if Ralph is OK with this.

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> I guess you and I, can share our impressions on this one for the other members if Ralph is OK with this.
> 
> Darth


Greetings,

I missed the opportunity to obtain a review copy, unfortunately. I have no objections to discussing your impressions however, it shouldn't be in this forum. You can start a discussion in the Blu-ray Software forum.

Thanks!

Regards,


----------



## Steve544

I was watching Black Adam on one on the streaming channels and shut it off after 40 minutes of boredom, tons of CGI, little acting or story. Might appeal, IMO, to young kids.


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I missed the opportunity to obtain a review copy, unfortunately. I have no objections to discussing your impressions however, it shouldn't be in this forum. You can start a discussion in the Blu-ray Software forum.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph,

All good from this end since it was my intention and mentioning Frank @Franin to be aware of my future post, in this one;








AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Reviews - General Discussion Thread


Greetings, This thread can be used for general discussion related to upcoming titles due for review, for member questions/comments or any other topics related to Blu-ray Disc reviews. Regards,




www.avsforum.com





For not derailing in this thread, since this one is what's coming

Darth


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I missed the opportunity to obtain a review copy, unfortunately. I have no objections to discussing your impressions however, it shouldn't be in this forum. You can start a discussion in the Blu-ray Software forum.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Regards,


Rather not discuss at all at blu ray software forum not a big fan of that place.


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> All good from this end since it was my intention and mentioning Frank @Franin to be aware of my future post, in this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Reviews - General Discussion Thread
> 
> 
> Greetings, This thread can be used for general discussion related to upcoming titles due for review, for member questions/comments or any other topics related to Blu-ray Disc reviews. Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For not derailing in this thread, since this one is what's coming
> 
> Darth


Will have too, thanks Ray. Won't be watching my copy until kids go back to school.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,



darthray said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> All good from this end since it was my intention and mentioning Frank @Franin to be aware of my future post, in this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Reviews - General Discussion Thread
> 
> 
> Greetings, This thread can be used for general discussion related to upcoming titles due for review, for member questions/comments or any other topics related to Blu-ray Disc reviews. Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For not derailing in this thread, since this one is what's coming
> 
> Darth





Franin said:


> Rather not discuss at all at blu ray software forum not a big fan of that place.



Understood guys. Yes, discussing it in this General Discussion thread is just fine. Thanks!

Regards,


----------



## urbanracer34

I'm not sure if this is the correct topic (If not please direct me) but I would like to see WarGames in 4K reviewed.

Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts

urbanracer34 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct topic (If not please direct me) but I would like to see WarGames in 4K reviewed.
> 
> Thanks!



Greetings,

I requested a review copy and it never arrived. Sorry!


Regards,


----------

